# ***The Official/UnOfficial Zodiac Seawolf***Super SeaWolf***Owners Thread***



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

There are several threads spread out here but nothing consolidating them,making it easier to find thoughts & pics...
A few weeks ago I added the Creamsicle 53'SkinDiver & today the '68 Saturation to my small collection & I wanted to get this going with factory pics until my new camera arrives in a week or so...
As soon as I can I will post plenty of pics & review on both watches here...So Zodiac Fans post them here...


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

Here are some of mine.








Topper edition #3/20









Anniversary 68 #181/182









The other Topper edition also 3/20

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Congrats on your new watches! Here are my 68's. The black dial turned out to be the sleeper of the bunch.


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

That black is sharp. Haven’t seen that before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

The black 68 indeed looks pretty fantastic!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

I'll play- love the 53 Skin, and I've now dived with it a few times:


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

E8ArmyDiver said:


>


Which model is that one? Looks great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Ptw000 said:


> Which model is that one? Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Creamsicle '53 Skin is model # Z09270
Blue/Orange '68 Sat is model Z09503...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Ptw000 said:


> Which model is that one? Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Creamsicle '53 Skin is model # Z09270
Blue/Orange '68 Sat is model Z09503...


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Creamsicle '53 Skin is model # Z09270
> Blue/Orange '68 Sat is model Z09503...


Thank you!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

Ptw000 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't recognize the 9270 on the orange rubber. Duh. Great combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

This combo has quickly become the favorite in my small collection...


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> This combo has quickly become the favorite in my small collection...


Is the strap straight from Zodiac?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Ptw000 said:


> Is the strap straight from Zodiac?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Came stock on the Blue/Orange '68 Saturation..


----------



## Bayboater (Dec 23, 2016)

A "Gen 1" Super Sea Wolf, circa 1974. My College Graduation gift. Wore it daily for 30+ years including numerous dives every year. Recently overhauled and now worn once a week.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Bayboater said:


> A "Gen 1" Super Sea Wolf, circa 1974. My College Graduation gift. Wore it daily for 30+ years including numerous dives every year. Recently overhauled and now worn once a week.
> View attachment 13743245


 FANTASTIC Vintage Zodiac! Thanks for posting & welcome to WUS!


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Bayboater said:


> A "Gen 1" Super Sea Wolf, circa 1974. My College Graduation gift. Wore it daily for 30+ years including numerous dives every year. Recently overhauled and now worn once a week.
> View attachment 13743245


So nice! Very cool and historical watch. I am proud to have a re-issue that pays such close attention to the original.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Xmas gift from wife. Much better pics to follow....

53 Compression


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

wheelbuilder said:


> Xmas gift from wife. Much better pics to follow....
> 
> 53 Compression
> 
> View attachment 13747345


Beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

The kids got me a bunch of new watch bands and straps, here's what I did today....this totally makes me love these watches all over again.

Brash









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Where do you guys source these? Specifically the 68. I love the look, but would rather go reputable gray market or something on them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

busch12 said:


> Where do you guys source these? Specifically the 68. I love the look, but would rather go reputable gray market or something on them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I buy LEs from Rob at Topper Jewelers. I would buy non LEs from him also but you can find them online. Watchstation is one option. Resale is low compared to retail so better to get a deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

I’m waiting for watchstation to have some sort of sale. Undecided on which super sea wolf 53 I want just yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

ZO9270


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I've been looking/lusting over one of these for some time and have looked at endless pics and videos and read all the reviews yet despite how good looking they are in these reviews, photos and videos i just can't bring myself to drop £900-£1000 on one, not yet anyway (these are dealer prices here)
Sadly there are no local dealer i can visit to get a hands on feel for one, as good as photos and videos are you never quite get the way a quality piece feels in your hands.

So....i guess what i'm getting at here is that i'm after a value for money opinion, on all models really, but i am specifically interested in these three ZO9266 ZO9255 ZO9250 

I've seen a few people state they're not worth the retail price but i think these are mostly from people who haven't bought one, but at this point retail is my only avenue, a few have come up for sale but are mostly US based so once customs/taxes/admin fees and shipping are added it pretty close to retail anyway and that's assuming no conus only sales which is rare. And there is literally one dealer here in UK that has any now.

So thanks for reading and any and all opinions are greatly appreciated  


Chris


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

chirs1211 said:


> I've been looking/lusting over one of these for some time and have looked at endless pics and videos and read all the reviews yet despite how good looking they are in these reviews, photos and videos i just can't bring myself to drop £900-£1000 on one, not yet anyway (these are dealer prices here)
> Sadly there are no local dealer i can visit to get a hands on feel for one, as good as photos and videos are you never quite get the way a quality piece feels in your hands.
> 
> So....i guess what i'm getting at here is that i'm after a value for money opinion, on all models really, but i am specifically interested in these three ZO9266 ZO9255 ZO9250
> ...


The watchs that you want have the same case and bracelet as mine ..I can tell you from owning dozens of watches that these are made with good quality.. they are very comfortable and feel solidly built.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

chirs1211 said:


> I've been looking/lusting over one of these for some time and have looked at endless pics and videos and read all the reviews yet despite how good looking they are in these reviews, photos and videos i just can't bring myself to drop £900-£1000 on one, not yet anyway (these are dealer prices here)
> Sadly there are no local dealer i can visit to get a hands on feel for one, as good as photos and videos are you never quite get the way a quality piece feels in your hands.
> 
> So....i guess what i'm getting at here is that i'm after a value for money opinion, on all models really, but i am specifically interested in these three ZO9266 ZO9255 ZO9250
> ...


Chris, those are all nice choices. I have the 9255 in addition to the LEs I posted here. I've seen them sell for less on eBay but the availability is hit or miss. The quality is good, they look great on the jubilee and my only complaint is that sometimes I want a slightly larger watch like a 42mm. They are 14mm high so they wear okay for a 40mm size. Lug width is 20mm. The glass bezels are a nice touch also.

If you want a deal on my 9255, I can offer it. I only wear my LEs and I have two of the three new Topper LEs reserved. If you can order one of those Topper editions (sounds like you can't), that's where I would put my money. Chronometer, only 82 made, very unique.

Troy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

chirs1211 said:


> I've been looking/lusting over one of these for some time and have looked at endless pics and videos and read all the reviews yet despite how good looking they are in these reviews, photos and videos i just can't bring myself to drop £900-£1000 on one, not yet anyway (these are dealer prices here)
> Sadly there are no local dealer i can visit to get a hands on feel for one, as good as photos and videos are you never quite get the way a quality piece feels in your hands.
> 
> So....i guess what i'm getting at here is that i'm after a value for money opinion, on all models really, but i am specifically interested in these three ZO9266 ZO9255 ZO9250
> ...


I believe they are worth the retail price. These re-issues are on another level (Zodiac-wise) than the stuff they were producing in the early 2000's. I do have two original Oceanaires from 2007 or so that are very nice, but the subsequent Oceanaires and giant Invicta looking stuff they did after that is not the same Zodiac that has jumped into this re-issue thing. These are very nice watches. 1000.00-2500.00 seems to be my wheelhouse for watches.....Oris/Fortis etc, and the quality of the Zodiac re-issues is fantastic imo. Excellent case work and finishing on the compressions and 68's. The bezels are particularly well done. and the bracelets are excellent. I paid full retail for the baby blue 53 and don't regret it at all. I am a huge fan of what Zodiac is doing right now. It doesn't hurt that Topper is a 20 minute drive away...


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

I've become a huge fan of Zodiac. When it was first released, I bought the titanium Sea Wolf 53, loved it and now can't remember the reason I sold it!! Probably to free up some money to buy another watch. Who knows? Anyways, I saw one here for sale recently and snatched it up. I hope to keep it this time. This one and the one I sold are/were very accurate watches and are the perfect size for my 7" wrist.


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

Wearing my Topper edition 9267 today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

Ptw000 said:


> Wearing my Topper edition 9267 today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty! Been searching for a 9265, but may settle for a 9269, 9266 or 9264 if I don't find one soon.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys  much appreciated 


Chris


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

Jeez I've been eyeing a seawolf since i first laid eyes on them and some of this pics in here are only fueling my fire. If someone has a lead on the black with the green bezel please let me know.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

I don't have any ideas for those on the search, other than to say stay patient. You've already waited a while, so waiting a bit longer for the one that you want is probably the way to go. You won't be disappointed when you get one. I can't comment on the NATO but the bracelet is amazingly comfortable and it's probably my favourite all round watch.


----------



## o_justin (Jul 25, 2018)

Bear1845 said:


> I've become a huge fan of Zodiac. When it was first released, I bought the titanium Sea Wolf 53, loved it and now can't remember the reason I sold it!! Probably to free up some money to buy another watch. Who knows? Anyways, I saw one here for sale recently and snatched it up. I hope to keep it this time. This one and the one I sold are/were very accurate watches and are the perfect size for my 7" wrist.
> View attachment 13784643


Man. That is nice looking. I really like that dial/bezel combo. Simple, but classy.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Someone needs to buy a ZO9207 Sea Wolf so we can see some real pics of it. Anyone....anyone? Bueller....Bueller?
I like the two-tone and also the no-date but I'd like to see it on a different strap or a steel bracelet like the one Zodiac is using for the limited edition White Wolf from Topper.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Can anyone share a picture of a Super Sea Wolf 53 next to another watch, maybe something common like an SKX? I’ve googled high and low and can’t find anything. I fear it might be too small for me, but I really like them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Just arrived. Super happy with it. This makes number 4 for me......REALLY like these in just about every variant.


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

wheelbuilder said:


> Just arrived. Super happy with it. This makes number 4 for me......REALLY like these in just about every variant.
> 
> View attachment 13844555


Group shot with the others!

My hardest decision on my first has been which color combo I want. Having a really hard time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

wheelbuilder said:


> Just arrived. Super happy with it. This makes number 4 for me......REALLY like these in just about every variant.
> 
> View attachment 13844555


Love that one. I would get one but have two of the Topper models ordered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

dino8791 said:


> Can anyone share a picture of a Super Sea Wolf 53 next to another watch, maybe something common like an SKX? I've googled high and low and can't find anything. I fear it might be too small for me, but I really like them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


40mm. Not large but such a crisp look that it is okay, especially on the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I'll post various brands and zodiacs of mine on my wrist if that helps


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Here ya go









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

brash47 said:


> Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, what size is your wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

Here is mine


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

dino8791 said:


> Thanks, what size is your wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sit right between 7.5 and 7.75 inch.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

New Zodiac tropic straps available!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

Ptw000 said:


> New Zodiac tropic straps available!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What site? I can't find them on zodiac or watchstation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

https://www.zodiacwatches.com/colle...medium=Email&utm_campaign=20190131_ZOD_Straps

Try this link. Got in in my email but I don't see a page on their site. Maybe search if this doesn't work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

too solid said:


> What site? I can't find them on zodiac or watchstation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See link I just posted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

Ptw000 said:


> See link I just posted.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya that's strange, even following link I just see the rubber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

too solid said:


> Ya that's strange, even following link I just see the rubber.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure what you are looking for. Yes, three colors tropic style rubber straps. Were you looking for a different strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

Ptw000 said:


> Not sure what you are looking for. Yes, three colors tropic style rubber straps. Were you looking for a different strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought the rubber and tropics were different, my bad! Tnx for the link.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

too solid said:


> I thought the rubber and tropics were different, my bad! Tnx for the link.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotcha. I'm calling it tropic style but I may be wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

53 Skin on a new Strapco rubber strap:


----------



## DRyder70 (Jan 7, 2019)

Super Zodiac fan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Waiting on Military Olympos and White Wolf.

Dig yours DRyder70. How's the mineral glass bezel holding up?


----------



## DRyder70 (Jan 7, 2019)

I got it last month and I've only worn it a half dozen times so far. So, holding up great so far!


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Really like the 53 Skin. I'm wearing it today but the photo is from a few months back.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Topspin...that looks great. Perfect size.

Anyone have this one? Can't find much about it. I like the two-tone.


----------



## DRyder70 (Jan 7, 2019)

Some bronze today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DRyder70 (Jan 7, 2019)

Today's watch:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Me too..........


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

Topper edition LE for today

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Rainy day watch on Barton rubber.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

My fav Zodiac SSW Topper LE.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

brash47 said:


> Rainy day watch on Barton rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Went back outside.....sunny day blue now!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Njnjcfp88 (Aug 30, 2018)

2nd gen. Seawolf cal.72. My first Zodiac.
View attachment 13894695


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Bear1845 said:


> Topspin...that looks great. Perfect size.
> 
> Anyone have this one? Can't find much about it. I like the two-tone.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I think mesh looks good on most divers, especially if they're vintage inspired. I've seen the one in the picture listed for sale at watchstation but haven't seen any other info or reviews about it. I also like that color combo.


----------



## mortyisme (Dec 27, 2018)

Awesome. The more I look at this one, the more it needs to be in my display case.


----------



## mortyisme (Dec 27, 2018)

Many watches try red. Zodiac gets it right on that one.


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

Am I the only one here crazy enough to buy the "Watermelon Candy" 9269?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Love that color, just havent bought it yet...

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

too solid said:


> Am I the only one here crazy enough to buy the "Watermelon Candy" 9269?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that color also!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Just got these pics from Zodiac. I dig it.


----------



## soubido (Oct 6, 2017)

Love this


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

So great to see so many members here have so many variations of the SSW. They have really done an excellent job with these. Makes it easy to collect them. I am hoping they do a few more versions of the 68 Saturation. Such a perfect representation of the original.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Just got these from Rob at Topper. He took some great pictures. I am now really digging it!


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

Bear1845 said:


> Just got these from Rob at Topper. He took some great pictures. I am now really digging it!
> View attachment 13913871
> 
> View attachment 13913875
> ...


Gorgeous. Love the strap too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Got it. Super Sea Wolf ZO9207. My titanium one (ZO9205) might pop up in the sales forum. Damn. Dig 'em both big time.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Well I posted the titanium one in the sales forum but I'm still on the fence as to which one I prefer. The titanium one is on point and the two-tone doesn't disappoint either. Both very versatile IMO.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi all,
I purchased, during the Black Friday deals, a zodiac sea wolf 53 skin with blue dial/brown leather band. Unfortunately, after just 3 months, the hour will not move past the date window at 3 o’clock when setting time. Never dropped, never damaged in any way. Luckily, when I called it in I just happened to be on the 90th day exactly!! What good luck this time lol. I sent it in to be returned and hopefully replaced with the same or similar model, since now they’re not on sale. 

Anyone have this experience ? Though I loved the watch, from the time I bought it, the hand winding just seemed..different, not sure if cheap would be fitting, but just didn’t seem right, compared to my Seikos or even my cheap seagull auto winding movements. It was not smooth, and seemed like it put a lot of force into it each time I was winding. Any thoughts?


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Hate to hear that. 90 days? They have a 2 year warranty. No problems with mine at all. Everything is smooth. 3-13 movement. Did you purchase from an authorized dealer?


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

Bear1845 said:


> Hate to hear that. 90 days? They have a 2 year warranty. No problems with mine at all. Everything is smooth. 3-13 movement. Did you purchase from an authorized dealer?


Purchased from watch station. I already sent it back, but it's such a bummer..loved the watch and got it under $400 with the sale. Now everything is back to regular price. Hopefully they help me out


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Well let us know the outcome. Most folks don’t which stinks.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

This thread makes me wanna have a Zodiac SSW! I passed up on a Ltd edition titanium version some time back. Would probably be a great “what if” in my book for this passion. 

Great stuff guys! Cheers!


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

These pics turned out pretty good. On an admiralty grey Phoenix strap.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Relio (Oct 9, 2018)

The blue seawolf with orange accents always gets my blood pumping. I'd love to pick that one up one day


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

Bear1845 said:


> These pics turned out pretty good. On an admiralty grey Phoenix strap.
> View attachment 13952603
> 
> View attachment 13953183


Great pics. What size is that model? Still a 40mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Great pics. What size is that model? Still a 40mm?

Yes sir. 40mm. Looks great. No regrets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bauhus (Feb 19, 2017)

E8ArmyDiver said:


>


I've been looking at this specific color combo for more than a month it just feels fresh, like a mini vacation. That blue tropic strap on the site looks so right. How is the accuracy of this piece?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

Bear1845 said:


> Great pics. What size is that model? Still a 40mm?
> 
> Yes sir. 40mm. Looks great. No regrets.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

wheelbuilder said:


> View attachment 13964593


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Ptw000 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Wearing the 53 Skin today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Creamsicle for me today...


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Such a great watch, the color really pops out. Heres mine on a Barton I got for Christmas.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

The two-tone. It's become my every day watch. Model ZO9207. Also waiting on the Military Olympos, aka the MIL-ZOD.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

53 Skin on MN strap


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Bear1845 said:


> The two-tone. It's become my every day watch. Model ZO9207. Also waiting on the Military Olympos, aka the MIL-ZOD.
> View attachment 13977223
> 
> View attachment 13980261


Best variant so far for me.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

What's up with me and Barton rubber lately. I got 3 from my kids at Christmas and am loving them.....here is the latest switch.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Put the 68 on a jubilee. Think it changes the look quite a bit.


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

wheelbuilder said:


> Put the 68 on a jubilee. Think it changes the look quite a bit.
> 
> View attachment 14013593


How do you like that jubilee? It's en route on my 53...am I allowed to 'play' and show it, before I get it??


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

InDNavVet said:


> How do you like that jubilee? It's en route on my 53...am I allowed to 'play' and show it, before I get it??
> 
> View attachment 14014049


Nice! Congrats! That is one of the early color combinations when they first started these re-issues. The earlier ones were marked 53, and the later color variants weren't. Very cool man.


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

wheelbuilder said:


> Nice! Congrats! That is one of the early color combinations when they first started these re-issues. The earlier ones were marked 53, and the later color variants weren't. Very cool man.


See...learn something new everyday...they are still selling these new, though, with the 53 on the dial...

ZODIAC Watch,Super Sea Wolf Watch ZO9266 | WatchStation&reg Online Store

...unless Watchstation is just being lazy and using old pics...

...I really like this color variant...and yours, as well...something about Blue and Orange is just 'right'...(unless your a Broncos fan)...but just like how Black and Gold/Yelow are great compliments to each other...(Steeler fan here...are you now disgusted with me?? LOL)

Anyway, I'm hoping this won;t look too small on my 7.5" wrists...I need to get a 68, like yours! (Next, maybe??)

EDIT: ...just looked, and the same colorways, pretty much, on the 68, is only $800...ugh...what a deal...but I only have two black watches in the price 'area', and neither are going anywhere...(my Sinn U1, and my Dievas Vortex)...but man, that one is gorgeous...not as striking as yours, but still very nice!

Cheers!


----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

Bear1845 said:


> I've become a huge fan of Zodiac. When it was first released, I bought the titanium Sea Wolf 53, loved it and now can't remember the reason I sold it!! Probably to free up some money to buy another watch. Who knows? Anyways, I saw one here for sale recently and snatched it up. I hope to keep it this time. This one and the one I sold are/were very accurate watches and are the perfect size for my 7" wrist.
> View attachment 13784643


Its sounds strange, but that is my grail watch

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Two-tone sporting the Military Olympos (MILZOD) strap.


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

...aaand...it's here!! Yay!!

I have a question for you STP 3-13 owners; mine has quite a bit of 'play' in the 3rd position, when setting the time, and it actually 'disengaged' at one point, and was spinning freely (the crown), and I pushed it in, then pulled it back out, and it was fine, but there is still the 'play' issue. Kind of like a steering wheel on an older car...you turn the wheel, and it takes a second before something actually moves??

Anyway, I wanted to ask to see if anyone else has this issue or not. I was going to take it into a jeweler to get looked at, but thought I would ask here first. I hope it's nothing too serious, because I really like it...here it os on a new 'retro-styled' Navy/White strap. The problem is, the strap is brand new and unworn, so it 'looks' a bit 'startling' but once it is used a little, and the white 'dims' some...(No, not DimSum--ha ha), then it will look better...

Cheers!


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Yours looks freaking sweet. Definitely a keeper. Cool strap too. DimSum! Could probably put the strap in a small bowl of water with a tea bag. DimFast that way and would look cool. 

I don’t have any problems with my movement but since I don’t have a date on the two-tone sea wolf or my military olympos then mine only pops out and then I pull it once more to get to the time setting. I try to be gentle and “feel” it while pulling out or screwing in the crown, if that makes sense. There is a little bit of old car steering wheel play to me but nothing unusual or excessive compared to other watches I own.


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

Thank you, for both the input on how it looks, and on the movement. I'll have it looked at, just in case.

Love your Skin Diver, as well, and the strap. That's a great match!! I would like to, at some point, and if money permits, get a 68, and a Skin Diver, as well, some day.

Cheers!


----------



## Captain Willard (Oct 5, 2018)

Bear1845 said:


> Two-tone sporting the Military Olympos (MILZOD) strap.
> View attachment 14018827
> 
> View attachment 14018843


Great look. This is probably my favorite Sea Wolf variant.


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

So, after unscrewing, pulling out, checking each position, pushing back in, and retrying 4-5 times, I cannot re-create what happened, so I'm going to chalk this up as user error...I don't deal with crowns this small...like...ever, ha ha. I must have just gotten it 'stuck' between positions somehow; I literally cannot get this crown to do this again...And I'm going to assume the play in the crown is within tolerances for this movement. It's not crazy, and I took a video of it, as well. Thanks all for responding between the 2 threads I put this in, and via PM, as well.


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

InDNavVet said:


> So, after unscrewing, pulling out, checking each position, pushing back in, and retrying 4-5 times, I cannot re-create what happened, so I'm going to chalk this up as user error...I don't deal with crowns this small...like...ever, ha ha. I must have just gotten it 'stuck' between positions somehow; I literally cannot get this crown to do this again...And I'm going to assume the play in the crown is within tolerances for this movement. It's not crazy, and I took a video of it, as well. Thanks all for responding between the 2 threads I put this in, and via PM, as well.


This exact thing happened to me b4. It was just a case of not pulling the crown out enough and it clicked back in without me noticing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Oh snap.....just walked out of Toppers!!!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

brash47 said:


> Oh snap.....just walked out of Toppers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freaking Sweet Brash! Great fit and finish. Perfecto!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

brash47 said:


> Oh snap.....just walked out of Toppers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love these nice score

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Super hot AeroSpace Brash! Congrats.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Sun shot. On an olive toxicnato


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Bear1845 said:


> Sun shot. On an olive toxicnato
> View attachment 14029587


Man she is BEGGING for a nice OD Canvas,something like my acid washed Miltat..


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

InDNavVet said:


> So, after unscrewing, pulling out, checking each position, pushing back in, and retrying 4-5 times, I cannot re-create what happened, so I'm going to chalk this up as user error...I don't deal with crowns this small...like...ever, ha ha. I must have just gotten it 'stuck' between positions somehow; I literally cannot get this crown to do this again...And I'm going to assume the play in the crown is within tolerances for this movement. It's not crazy, and I took a video of it, as well. Thanks all for responding between the 2 threads I put this in, and via PM, as well.


Well, sadly...I couldn't pull the 53 off; I tried various strap options but at the end of the day, the dial is just too small for my liking, which really stinks, because I loved the look/design of the 53...I'll need to set my sights on a 68. These are more to size preferences.

Thanks, all for assisting/supporting. I'll be mailing this off in trade, for a Certina DS Action Auto, and a Laco Auto, so at least I was able to get value on the trade--about $700 per the combined listing price of the two items. I just did not see a 68 available at a similar price point. One day, though--ha ha!!

Cheers!


----------



## gfauctions (May 22, 2018)

Love the fonts and minute track on this dial.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

gfauctions. I don't see that one that often but it's one of my favorites. Dig it.
Here's a couple sideview pics of mine, strapped to green G10 Phoenix now. This is the green for me.


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

My early 1970's model.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Little bit 'o' glow. Dig it. Two-tone on a black Phoenix G10 strap.


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

too solid said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

I've never been big on blue dial/bezels but got a great deal on this guy and couldn't say no. The ZO9258 in some different lighting/angles. The blue is growing on me and this may become a keeper.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Love the green









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

too solid said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That color combo is killer! I could never pull it off, but it's certainly nice to admire on someone else's wrist!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Nothing like a Creamsicle to brighten a grey rainy day!


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Back to the two-tone. Been alternating with the MILZOD a week at a time. Towards the end of the week I start thinking I could just wear one or the other. I can't decide which one I'd get rid of though. I dig both.
View attachment 14065383


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)

wheelbuilder said:


> View attachment 13953177


How do you like it? I purchased the exact watch (it will be my 1st zodiac) should be here next week..


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

For anyone looking for a deal on this one, you have a little more than 2 hours (midnight central time) to get this Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Compression Automatic Watch ZO9258 for *$446.24 plus tax* at Watch Station. Sorry if this was posted already. I didn't check bc its crunch time.

Sign up for their email list to get a 15% off introductory coupon code. When you enter the promo codes, enter HOP30 first and the unique email promo code second to get the full discount. Also get $13.38 in cash back from Rakuten. Linking to the other sale Zodiacs as well.

ZODIAC Watch,Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression Watch ZO9258 | WatchStation&reg Online Store

WatchStation Official Site: Watches


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Wearing the ZO9204 today on an aftermarket bracelet. Happy to have just found this thread.


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

yinzburgher said:


> Wearing the ZO9204 today on an aftermarket bracelet. Happy to have just found this thread.


Nice vintage looking bracelet. Where is it from? Is it an arm hair plucker?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

too solid said:


> Nice vintage looking bracelet. Where is it from? Is it an arm hair plucker?


Thanks. It's from Amazon. Normally $29 but occasionally it goes down to 21 or 22. It's surprising quality for that little money and not a hair puller. Good reviews overall. Unfortunately the stainless steel 20mm is out of stock right now. It was previously OOS and then available again so hopefully its back soon.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07F5C8968/ref=twister_B07F5BT7SF?th=1


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks! Might try it out for a different watch, but I dig the design.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

mnf67 said:


> 53 Skin on a new Strapco rubber strap:


 Is it this one? If not, do you have a link for it please? Looks like it fits perfectly snug with the case.

https://strapsco.com/product/oysterflex-replacement-strap-silver-clasp/


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Is there any physical store in NYC where I can try zodiac watches. So I can see how their super sea wolf(40mm) watches wear. TIA

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

juice009 said:


> Is there any physical store in NYC where I can try zodiac watches. So I can see how their super sea wolf(40mm) watches wear. TIA


The only local store shown on Zodiac's site is Clifton Jewelers in Clifton, NJ. There are also Watch Station Outlets in both Elizabeth, NJ and Paramus, NJ. I would call ahead as not all Watch Station's carry Zodiacs. I'm sure there are others as well


----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)

Not a bad watch..


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Feeling like this is a good all around watch.....its of course a great diver.....but due to size and simplicity, i feel that this and any of the steel bezel sea wolfs are really an excellent field watch as well!!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Guys, let's have some fun where were just posting some pics....help me out here...since we got no forum love!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/***what-zodiac-you-wearing-today-thread-***-4941935.html?amp=1

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=4941935&share_fid=13788&share_type=t

Brash


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

#TopperEdition for today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

Super Sea Wolf 53 Skin on some aftermarket bands (steel jubilee-style bracelet from Watchgecko).


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Can you give the specs on that bracelet. I'd love to find one that the end links fit onto.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

brash47 said:


> Can you give the specs on that bracelet. I'd love to find one that the end links fit onto.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Solid 5 Link D bracelet, and the Curved End links that go with it, from Watchgecko / Geckota. The lugs still stick out a little but it's a pretty good fit for an aftermarket bracelet.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

New Blue dial just discovered on the official Zodiac site. Very nice!


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Two-tone on an Uncle Seiko strap. Very nice!


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Change for the heat today. Too sweaty on rubber at the moment


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Double post


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

ooshaugh1 said:


> View attachment 14260431
> View attachment 14260431
> 
> 
> Change for the heat today. Too sweaty on rubber at the moment


Let's show some red Zodiac love today!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

brash47 said:


> Let's show some red Zodiac love today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Never considered a bond for it but looks good! First red sea wolf I have seen here apart from mine.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Blue steel!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Can someone please post a lume shot of the Super Sea Wolf Creamsicle?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

^^^^ Lume is NOT this watches strong point but with looks like this who cares!
This is right after charge & it doesn't last long due to limited surface area for the lume.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Bam! Yellow Rally on wrist!!! I'm extremely excited about this watch.

I'll post more pics and unboxing info later!


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

brash47 said:


> Bam! Yellow Rally on wrist!!! I'm extremely excited about this watch.
> 
> I'll post more pics and unboxing info later!


Lucky basthid! I just paid the balance on mine this AM; should have it here the beginning of next week! How 'bout a lume shot?


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Tonight when I get home, more pics to come

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Lume shots









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> ^^^^ Lume is NOT this watches strong point but with looks like this who cares!
> This is right after charge & it doesn't last long due to limited surface area for the lume.


Thank you!


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

brash47 said:


> Lume shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Brighter on photo than in person and fades fast


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Yep and its blue lume color to the naked eye.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## blaster99 (Jul 4, 2014)

I've had my eye on this one for quite some time. Having gotten a few other Zodiac's on discount from Ebay, I was hoping this one might dip in price but nope. Went ahead and paid up for it (full price) because I find it too damn sexy. The matte textured dial, the contrast mixed metals, no date, that script. It's just good stuff. The size would work for anyone -- at around 40mm you really can't go wrong if your wrist is small or large. Immediately put it on this pull-up leather strap. Yes, I wear my divers on leather -- I only desk dive.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

blaster99 said:


> I've had my eye on this one for quite some time. Having gotten a few other Zodiac's on discount from Ebay, I was hoping this one might dip in price but nope. Went ahead and paid up for it (full price) because I find it too damn sexy. The matte textured dial, the contrast mixed metals, no date, that script. It's just good stuff. The size would work for anyone -- at around 40mm you really can't go wrong if your wrist is small or large. Immediately put it on this pull-up leather strap. Yes, I wear my divers on leather -- I only desk dive.
> 
> View attachment 14278289


Great looking watch and it looks right at home on that leather strap. If anyone finds any real-life photos of its cousin the ZO9206, could you please post one here? I'm interested to see how far apart the colors are on the hands and indices. Stock rendering from the website shown below.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

A while back, I kept emailing Zodiac customer service until they provided pics for me. They did, but they weren't the best. Rob at Topper ordered the two tone just to send me some pics. Once he did, I snatched it up. I'd be interested to see how the ZO9206 looks in normal pics. Some websites including Zodiac and watchstation show it at 30mm while page and cooper says its 40mm. Maybe it's a ladies watch?


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Its 40. All the sea wolves are. Case is 39, with bezel 40

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Two-tone. ZO9207


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

White Wolf is in the house:









And with something with a similar vibe:


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

For those interested, I saw a white wolf listed over here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Zodiac-Sup...529113?hash=item4d983bab59:g:LoUAAOSwnehdKiaO


----------



## Watchmyroll (Jul 27, 2018)

Acquired this about a month ago. It has a subtle boldness. Both classic and modern simultaneously.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Out for a drive with...the Yellow Rally!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

brash47 said:


> Out for a drive with...the Yellow Rally!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AKA: The Yellow Jacket...


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Das yellow jacket!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Two-tone!

ZO9207 pictured on a ToxicNato Scurfa rubber strap. Perfect fit. Very flexible and comfortable strap. Not thick or chunky at all and the contour of the strap matches up well with the lugs


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

This beauty arrived today! I had to chuck it on a temporary strap because the nato it came on was way too big and chunky. Now I'm waiting for a couple of silicone Barton straps to arrive...


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Calumets said:


> This beauty arrived today! I had to chuck it on a temporary strap because the nato it came on was way too big and chunky. Now I'm waiting for a couple of silicone Barton straps to arrive...
> View attachment 14355387


Gorgeous watch!!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

An opportune moment! Someone cancelled their order and I was able to jump...the White Wolf!!!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Ok better pics as well as putting the new Zodiac Tropic Straps I have on a couple of different models.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

brash47 said:


> Ok better pics as well as putting the new Zodiac Tropic Straps I have on a couple of different models.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really cool trio of SSWs! Any thoughts or first impressions of the tropic straps so far?


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

The straps are nice and thick. The rubber is very pliable and "supple?" Soft...

Extremely comfortable. You can feel that it's not flimsy and will last. The edges fit solidly against the watch body. I think they add a very nice look to the watch and it's nice to have a Zodiac branded buckle. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sorry forgot the important shot!!!
With new and improved effects!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Not the best lume shots admittedly, but the 1st pic shows two things I really like about my blue bezel and dial Zodiac Sea Wolf 53 - the contrast between the blue lumed minute hand and the green lume elsewhere, and the distortion of the minute markers through the crystal.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

I love dilemmas like this - two new Barton straps arrived today. Which is better, the baby blue or the navy blue?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Calumets said:


> I love dilemmas like this - two new Barton straps arrived today. Which is better, the baby blue or the navy blue?
> View attachment 14359831
> 
> View attachment 14359833


Looks good. I'd go for the textured navy strap.


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

brash47 said:


> Ok better pics as well as putting the new Zodiac Tropic Straps I have on a couple of different models.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the new Z tropic straps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

My trio not yet complete but it should be next week when the WW arrives.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Ptw000 said:


> My trio not yet complete but it should be next week when the WW arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats....looks great and the trio will be a nice collection!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Calumets said:


> I love dilemmas like this - two new Barton straps arrived today. Which is better, the baby blue or the navy blue?
> View attachment 14359831
> 
> View attachment 14359833


Both good to go! My personal would be the dark.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JumpJ37 (Nov 11, 2017)

too solid said:


> Am I the only one here crazy enough to buy the "Watermelon Candy" 9269?


Nope! Just got this beauty last week and haven't been able to get it off my wrist since. A great watch for summertime!


----------



## JumpJ37 (Nov 11, 2017)

The SSW Waterlemon it its natural habitat.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

JumpJ37 said:


> The SSW Waterlemon it its natural habitat.


I'm in a location atm with slow internet...I saw this post and as the pic slowly loaded...I was afraid I was going to see a watermelon next to it 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Two tone. All steel ZO9207


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Bear1845 said:


> Two tone. All steel ZO9207
> View attachment 14369053


Looks great! Bracelet from the ZO9206?


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

yinzburgher said:


> Bear1845 said:
> 
> 
> > Two tone. All steel ZO9207
> ...


Thanks!

This one came from a WUS members White Wolf but I've been told it's the same bracelet as the ZO9206.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Hodinkee now has four different Zodiac Super Sea Wolf models available for purchase in their shop. They seem to be implying that all of them are brand new models however it appears that only two are. The ZO9264 and ZO9266 have been around for a while, while the ZO9209 and ZO9210 are brand new models. Any thoughts?

HODINKEE WRITE-UP ABOUT THE SSW MODELS HERE

BUY THEM AT THE HODINKEE SHOP HERE


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## gazbot (Aug 9, 2017)

The ZO9209 looks to have the same bracelet as the Aerospace GMT’s. 
I’ve read online that these bracelets don’t work well with people with small wrists as only three links can be removed. Can anyone confirm this? I’d hate to buy one of these and not be able to use the bracket. My wrists are approx 16cm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazbot (Aug 9, 2017)

gazbot said:


> The ZO9209 looks to have the same bracelet as the Aerospace GMT's.
> I've read online that these bracelets don't work well with people with small wrists as only three links can be removed. Can anyone confirm this? I'd hate to buy one of these and not be able to use the bracket. My wrists are approx 16cm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, typo. *bracelet, not bracket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

I don't know whether to put this in the Aerospace thread or the Super Sea Wolf thread, so I'm dropping it in both.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B2F7dgnHgw0/


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

gazbot said:


> The ZO9209 looks to have the same bracelet as the Aerospace GMT's.
> I've read online that these bracelets don't work well with people with small wrists as only three links can be removed. Can anyone confirm this? I'd hate to buy one of these and not be able to use the bracket. My wrists are approx 16cm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have that bracelet on the Topper White Wolf and I was also concerned about fit but it is fine. My wrist is 16.5cm and there is another micro adjustment available.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hmmm decisions today.....Yellow Jacket or White Wolf?

Is it bad to have first world problems?









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## gazbot (Aug 9, 2017)

Ptw000 said:


> I have that bracelet on the Topper White Wolf and I was also concerned about fit but it is fine. My wrist is 16.5cm and there is another micro adjustment available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help!


----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

And the collection is now complete!!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

These are nice and I love the retro vibe, but the nicknames....


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Hoppyjr said:


> These are nice and I love the retro vibe, but the nicknames....


....are.....?


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

damn i really like the white wolf


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Blue Rally (name hasnt changed that I know of)

Yellow Rally...the Yellow Jacket

White Bezel Super Sea Wolf.....the White Wolf










Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

brash47 said:


> Blue Rally (name hasnt changed that I know of)
> 
> Yellow Rally...the Yellow Jacket
> 
> White Bezel Super Sea Wolf.....the White Wolf


Yea, I know. I just thought it would be more interesting if he finished his sentence. Also, 20,000 internet points to anyone who re-enacts this advert with their Sea Wolf.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B2VCR_ygC3t/


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

yinzburgher said:


> ....are.....?


Silly. The nicknames are just silly.

:lol:


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hoppyjr said:


> Silly. The nicknames are just silly.


Yep silly and fun....and that's all that really matters. They are great pieces and I'm fortunate to have them.

Lots of watches have nicknames...most are mass production companies and some very high end. I'm having a ton of fun with the Zodiacs.

I'll continue collecting them as I like their unique look and the company history...very storied, but still a huge chunk of watch history.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> Yea, I know. I just thought it would be more interesting if he finished his sentence. Also, 20,000 internet points to anyone who re-enacts this advert with their Sea Wolf.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B2VCR_ygC3t/


Ima get right on that today.....now I just gotta find that snake if mine......

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

brash47 said:


> Yep silly and fun....and that's all that really matters. They are great pieces and I'm fortunate to have them.
> 
> Lots of watches have nicknames...most are mass production companies and some very high end. I'm having a ton of fun with the Zodiacs.


Don't get me wrong, I like the watches, I just think the nicknames in general are childish. Hulk? Kermit? White Wolf? I just shake my head.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Hoppyjr said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like the watches, I just think the nicknames in general are childish. Hulk? Kermit? White Wolf? I just shake my head.


Kinda like "Hoppyjr"...


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Whoa, let's not go sideways. Keep it friendly. All good replies. And....were getting some attention to a company working on a resurgence that has an extremely rich history. Keep it cool!!!

Let's not forget, Zodiac went weird for awhile....I like where they are going now.

Check the before and after....

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

TheGanzman said:


> Kinda like "Hoppyjr"...


Sure, let's go with that.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Just put in an order for a ZO9209. Super excited about this one, it's an absolute stunner, and the perfect SSW that I've been wanting from Zodiac since I sold my ZO9204 a few years back. Re: nicknames, I think they're fine. I love that Zodiac has really been going nuts bringing back wild '60s and '70s designs and colors, that most Swiss brands would be far too timid to touch. 

You're pretty unlikely to see Oris do something like the watermelon. With a good nickname, you also instantly know the watch in question. I'm a huge Seiko fanatic and have four of them, but I couldn't rattle off the various SRPXXX references for their different divers. Samurai, Sumo, Shogun, Turtle on the other hand, everyone knows what those are.


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Feeling red today


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Just in about two hours ago. Very pleased to report that the crown feel is about a billion times better than my old ZO9204, which was one of my chief complaints with that watch.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes the crown feels pretty poor and flimsey and the winding gear is not great either. May be going on the chopping block for this reason alone!


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Submitting my application for membership:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

BT1985 said:


> Submitting my application for membership:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Denied! Lol. Beautiful watch.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

BT1985 said:


> Submitting my application for membership:


Very nice! Looks great on the all brushed bracelet and I bet it would look good on an assortment of NATOs too. I've been wanting and waiting to see a real-life photo of a ZO9206. There didn't seem to be any on Google Images or Instagram. Mostly I wanted to see how different the color of the lume is on the hands vs the indices. My guess is that this was done very deliberately to look like some vintage examples of white dial Sea Wolfs/Wolves like the pic below. But also I'm surprised to see it's more of a cream colored dial rather than white. Enjoy the watch!


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

brash47 said:


> Denied! Lol. Beautiful watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk





yinzburgher said:


> Very nice! Looks great on the all brushed bracelet and I bet it would look good on an assortment of NATOs too. I've been wanting and waiting to see a real-life photo of a ZO9206. There didn't seem to be any on Google Images or Instagram. Mostly I wanted to see how different the color of the lume is on the hands vs the indices. My guess is that this was done very deliberately to look like some vintage examples of white dial Sea Wolfs/Wolves like the pic below. But also I'm surprised to see it's more of a cream colored dial rather than white. Enjoy the watch!
> 
> View attachment 14529073


Thanks! Wears great. The cream dial sold me. I also added this guy (not a dive watch) but also a flashback.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

You've got a good start. Sorry though, you are about to head straight down a Zodiac rabbit hole. I absolutely love these watches.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

brash47 said:


> You've got a good start. Sorry though, you are about to head straight down a Zodiac rabbit hole. I absolutely love these watches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


I hear you. I legitimately like more of their references than I don't. I don't think I can say that for many brands. And the price/quality ratio is insane.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Beautiful beach watch...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Bear1845 said:


> Two-tone!
> 
> View attachment 14351787


Thanks for all the pics you have posted. You may well be one of the only people posting pics of the ZO9207. I like the two tone but I wish they could issue this without it, just with plain white-ish features and a steel crown.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

yokied said:


> Thanks for all the pics you have posted. You may well be one of the only people posting pics of the ZO9207. I like the two tone but I wish they could issue this without it, just with plain white-ish features and a steel crown.


If you're ok with a black bezel rather than steel, the ZO9209 might work for you.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

My bracelet recently failed after only one week, during which I'd been swimming in the sea. The part by the clasp which I thought was pretty unique and clever (allowing a little extension) turns out to be a weak point. Luckily it came apart on the beach and not in the water, otherwise I could have lost the watch.

I absolutely love this watch and the bracelet, and am hoping that the one and only AD in Europe will sort this out for me quickly; however I am not sure I will trust it again in the sea - which sort of defeats the purpose of a dive watch.

Anyone else experienced anything similar?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> If you're ok with a black bezel rather than steel, the ZO9209 might work for you.


I have had my Sea Wolf for nearly two years. It has been my most worn watch and I've had a lot of time to think about this. I already have plenty of colour and polish on my current one. If I'm going to get another Sea Wolf it'll need to be very classical and matte, including the bezel. The non-metal bezels on these Zodiacs are too reflective and curved to work with black or white IMHO. The bezel shape and materials work great with colour but not with black or white - those need matte. Ideally they would have a matte black bezel but I accept that a third bezel material is unlikely, so I will settle for a steel bezel, if they could just do the watch in matte black, white and (mostly matte) steel tones only.



njhinde said:


> My bracelet recently failed after only one week, during which I'd been swimming in the sea ... I absolutely love this watch and the bracelet, and am hoping that the one and only AD in Europe will sort this out for me quickly; however I am not sure I will trust it again in the sea - which sort of defeats the purpose of a dive watch ... Anyone else experienced anything similar?


Well, congratulations on wearing it the way it was intended. As I said above, I've had mine two years and it has been worn a lot, GADA, surfing etc. I'm on my third jubilee. I had a similar experience, although it took a lot longer than a week for mine to fail. Danger is my middle name so I have taken mine into the surf on the bracelet since but only when a strap change is out of the question and I always give it a goooooood clean in soapy water afterwards. If you don't hit it with surfing levels of water impact and just swim in the ocean and clean it properly you should be OK.

The other observations I would make are firstly be careful sizing it so that the springs aren't under load the whole time. That was how my second one went - it was a fraction too snug in winter and when summer came round, it went quite early with no water involved. Secondly, good luck sourcing more jubilees. I'm in Australia so Topper Jewelers ended up being my best option and the bracelets are not cheap.

But like you, I love the watch. I've had issues with the movement and the jubilees but I don't care. I think it's the most beautiful diver I've ever seen - even after all the punishment I've given it - and I'm willing to pay the odd tax here or there for the jubilees. They may be fragile but they're the most comfortable bracelet I've had.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

Just got mine this last week


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

njhinde said:


> My bracelet recently failed after only one week, during which I'd been swimming in the sea. The part by the clasp which I thought was pretty unique and clever (allowing a little extension) turns out to be a weak point. Luckily it came apart on the beach and not in the water, otherwise I could have lost the watch.
> 
> I absolutely love this watch and the bracelet, and am hoping that the one and only AD in Europe will sort this out for me quickly; however I am not sure I will trust it again in the sea - which sort of defeats the purpose of a dive watch.
> 
> ...


One of the extension pins came undone on mine recently. My crown is having issues as well. Going to send it to zodiac for some tlc. Bummer for sure..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtd1027 (Oct 14, 2019)

My latest addition... the ZO9725 with a Classic Bond NATO:


----------



## jamnesiac34 (Apr 19, 2012)

Michael 808 said:


> Congrats on your new watches! Here are my 68's. The black dial turned out to be the sleeper of the bunch.
> 
> View attachment 13709631
> 
> ...


Very nice collection, my friend.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

jtd1027 said:


> My latest addition... the ZO9725 with a Classic Bond NATO:
> 
> View attachment 14548297
> 
> View attachment 14548301


I love that watch and I'm wondering how that would look with a Hamilton NATO....

The pic is for strap show.... it the tuna attached lol...









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jtd1027 (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks for the question... 

This is obviously my personal preference, but I have found that the busier and more colorful bands detract from the beautiful blue face and red markings on the watch. I have tried this zodiac on the more classic bond strap with the red and grey straps... and it's just too much for me. The multicolor straps look great on my original Speedmaster and other monocromatic/black & white watches I own, but for this one... I prefer to let the watch be the star. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## jtd1027 (Oct 14, 2019)

brash47 said:


> I love that watch and I'm wondering how that would look with a Hamilton NATO....
> 
> The pic is for strap show.... it the tuna attached lol...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the question...

This is obviously my personal preference, but I have found that the busier and more colorful bands detract from the beautiful blue face and red markings on the watch. I have tried this zodiac on the more classic bond strap with the red and grey straps... and it's just too much for me. The multicolor straps look great on my original Speedmaster and other monocromatic/black & white watches I own, but for this one... I prefer to let the watch be the star.

I hope that helps.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Coolio. So many strap options for that watch....Bonds are great...I've done a few combos for some of mine myself.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

I keep forgetting about the titanium. Very nice piece that. If they just did that kind of theme but in steel with a steel bezel, I'd be all over it.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Zodiac held an event with their brand ambassador, photographer and conservationist Andy Mann (his IG page linked here is worth a look), and announced a new limited edition Super Sea Wolf 68. It will launch on 10/24/19 and will also be available at the Wind-Up Watch Fair in NYC on 10/25.










PREVIEW OF THE WATCH HERE

ZODIAC ON INSTAGRAM

EXQUISITE TIMEPIECES PRE-ORDER PAGE










Details and Specifications
Reference: ZO9508
Case: Stainless Steel
Case Back: Solid
Case Width: 45mm
Crystal: Sapphire 
Dial Color: Blue
Hands: Luminous
Dial Markers: Indexes
Functions: Hours, Minutes, Seconds, Rotating Bezel
Movement: STP Automatic
Water Resistance: 1000m
Bracelet/Strap: Stainless Steel, Tropic Rubber, Fabric w/ Velcro
Availability: Limited Edition of 182 Pieces


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

Zodiac week in my world... yesterday and today. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> Zodiac held an event with their brand ambassador, photographer and conservationist Andy Mann (his IG page linked here is worth a look), and announced a new limited edition Super Sea Wolf 68. It will launch on 10/24/19 and will also be available at the Wind-Up Watch Fair in NYC on 10/25.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was hoping for something different. Not sure what, but I love the 68's and was itching to see what this was going to be. I have let all the other limited and Topper editions go by as they are mostly 53's or compressors, and really wanted a funky 68. That is nice, no doubt, but not sure how I feel about the shark fin 12. Was hoping for some wild colors or something. Will keep waiting I suppose.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

wheelbuilder said:


> I was hoping for something different. Not sure what, but I love the 68's and was itching to see what this was going to be. I have let all the other limited and Topper editions go by as they are mostly 53's or compressors, and really wanted a funky 68. That is nice, no doubt, but not sure how I feel about the shark fin 12. Was hoping for some wild colors or something. Will keep waiting I suppose.


I guess maybe I didn't have very high expectations. I like the 68 but it's really not the watch for me. And much of what Zodiac releases as a limited edition doesn't seem any more special to me than the non-limited stuff. If I was going for a 68 I would pass on this one and go for one of the two below, ZO9503 or ZO9502.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

yokied said:


> I keep forgetting about the titanium. Very nice piece that. If they just did that kind of theme but in steel with a steel bezel, I'd be all over it.


Like these? I actually have the blue one.....love it.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Heres some with the Zodiac Tropics that came with my Toppers.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

brash47 said:


> Heres some with the Zodiac Tropics that came with my Toppers.


Nice but I'm well covered in the blue dial department. I'm looking for that handset and bezel with no date, black matte dial. Basically a steel bezel white wolf and I'm dowwwn.



yinzburgher said:


> I would pass on this one and go for one of the two below, ZO9503 or ZO9502.


I think the bronze deserves an honourable mention here. A lovely rootbeery mix of colours. ZO9505.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is my 68Le


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

Still on the hunt for a 9252 with the emerald green bezel. Damn just can’t get lucky. It might not be easy being green but it’s seems to be even less easy finding green.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

Anyone have a ZO9264 on the Zodiac navy blue rubber strap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

Has anyone else seen these god awful Zodiac knock offs by Heritor on fleabay? What a joke..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

too solid said:


> Has anyone else seen these god awful Zodiac knock offs by Heritor on fleabay? What a joke..


They were selling for $150 on Drop about a week ago. I had seen that brand before but had never noticed the SSW knock-offs until then. Caught me off-guard considering I don't think I've ever seen a Zodiac homage before. 45mm. NH35. It says 209 of these were sold. :-s

https://drop.com/buy/heritor-edgard


----------



## skuzapo (Jan 26, 2018)

I'll be honest, if they sized it right (ie the original 34 mm) I'd be all over pretty much any sea wolf homage made... but doubt thatd ever happen


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

The Zodiac guys were quite cool at WindUp. They seem to be having a lot of fun as a company.

One of them showed me his Hodinkee-edition Super Sea Wolf, with the sapphire bezel insert. It was cool but I prefer the tool-ier look of the steel bezel. 

That crazy Jettson’s-looking watch they released the other month was pretty cool in the metal. It’s a lot smaller (around and long, it is a bit tall) than I had envisioned by looking at it online. 

They told me they have three new GMTs lined up for release over the next year. 

They also said they’re working on their own GMT movement to give the GMT complication more torque. (I wasn’t clear about whether it’s their own GMT module for an ETA movement or an ETA-inspired fully in-house GMT movement, and I didn’t think/care enough to clarify.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> The Zodiac guys were quite cool at WindUp. They seem to be having a lot of fun as a company.
> 
> One of them showed me his Hodinkee-edition Super Sea Wolf, with the sapphire bezel insert. It was cool but I prefer the tool-ier look of the steel bezel.


Thanks for the report. Agreed on the bezels. The sapphire they're using for the coloured bezels makes sense but for the more muted, classical divers with black, white or steel they need, well, steel bezels IMHO. More to be seen there hopefully.


----------



## blaster99 (Jul 4, 2014)

Threw a StrapsCo Tropic on my Super Sea Wolf.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> The Zodiac guys were quite cool at WindUp. They seem to be having a lot of fun as a company.
> 
> One of them showed me his Hodinkee-edition Super Sea Wolf, with the sapphire bezel insert. It was cool but I prefer the tool-ier look of the steel bezel.
> 
> ...


Good to hear the Aerospace GMT will see a regular production run. Just love what Zodiac are doing.

Regarding their own GMT movement, I hope this is a new STP GMT movement which could be based off the ETA 2893-2, much like their 1-11 and 3-13 movements were based of the ETA 2824-2. However, if they manage to make it a 'true' GMT with independent hour hand instead of 24 hour hand, it would be a big deal.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

vexXed said:


> Good to hear the Aerospace GMT will see a regular production run. Just love what Zodiac are doing.
> 
> Regarding their own GMT movement, I hope this is a new STP GMT movement which could be based off the ETA 2893-2, much like their 1-11 and 3-13 movements were based of the ETA 2824-2. However, if they manage to make it a 'true' GMT with independent hour hand instead of 24 hour hand, it would be a big deal.


I asked that and unfortunately he said it's not going to be a traveler's (true) GMT. I guess my disappointment was apparent, because I could sense him doing a sort of :/ as he finished describing it to me. He focused instead on how their modification would be focused on improving torque, about which I know nothing about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYDan (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

too solid said:


> Has anyone else seen these god awful Zodiac knock offs by Heritor on fleabay? What a joke..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they poorly made?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

For my first super seawolf I went with the ZO9269 "watermelon candy". When I was deciding what to get it was between it and the ZO9264.

I'm happy to say I sold off a couple of watches and finally pulled the trigger on the ZO9264 to accompany my ZO9269. It was the first super seawolf I had my eye on before I even knew about the ZO9269, so I'm happy I'm finally getting a chance to check it out.

These are my latest two purchases. I'm hoping they both arrive next week.

I know the jubilee bracelet doesn't fit the ZO9264, but here's a neat picture I found where somebody cropped it on.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> The Zodiac guys were quite cool at WindUp. They seem to be having a lot of fun as a company.
> 
> One of them showed me his Hodinkee-edition Super Sea Wolf, with the sapphire bezel insert. It was cool but I prefer the tool-ier look of the steel bezel.
> 
> ...


I got a chance to stop by the Zodiac table yesterday. I agree the reps were great to talk to. I mostly talked to the same rep, the one with the Hodinkee Super Sea Wolf....although unless there is a recent change, I think Zodiac is still using mineral glass for that bezel. In addition to the new Andy Mann 68 they had, there was another new/upcoming SSW.....this black one picture below. Unfortunately I don't know the reference or when it's coming out. The guy told me that it was not PVD or DLC but rather some type of ion plating that is layered on in four different directions in a way that offers stronger protection against scratching and chipping while still keeping costs down. It's not a model I have any interest in buying but I'm always excited to see new stuff and more variety. They also hope to start selling some of their SSW bracelets separately on the website at some point, although I imagine they won't be cheap. And they would like to make more bracelets like their new Grandrally bracelet, but said the jubilee will be difficult to do. They can be resized by hand. In the video below from Page and Cooper, you can see it being adjusted around 3:40. He fumbles about with it a bit. But the guy at the Zodiac table definitely had zero problem. I watched him remove a link and resize the bracelet in roughly 4 seconds....all by hand.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> I got a chance to stop by the Zodiac table yesterday. I agree the reps were great to talk to. I mostly talked to the same rep, the one with the Hodinkee Super Sea Wolf....although unless there is a recent change, I think Zodiac is still using mineral glass for that bezel. In addition to the new Andy Mann 68 they had, there was another new/upcoming SSW.....this black one picture below. Unfortunately I don't know the reference or when it's coming out. The guy told me that it was not PVD or DLC but rather some type of ion plating that is layered on in four different directions in a way that offers stronger protection against scratching and chipping while still keeping costs down. It's not a model I have any interest in buying but I'm always excited to see new stuff and more variety. They also hope to start selling some of their SSW bracelets separately on the website at some point, although I imagine they won't be cheap. And they would like to make more bracelets like their new Grandrally bracelet, but said the jubilee will be difficult to do. They can be resized by hand. In the video below from Page and Cooper, you can see it being adjusted around 3:40. He fumbles about with it a bit. But the guy at the Zodiac table definitely had zero problem. I watched him remove a link and resize the bracelet in roughly 4 seconds....all by hand.
> 
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14581905[/ATTACH]


Nah don't quote me on bezel material-I was just quickly going by sight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Yes. They are indeed Mineral. The mineral can be shaped to mimic the bakelite bezels the originals had. While I was disappointed by this initially, I have to say while owning four of these, two of which are approaching 2 years old, there is not a single mark on any of them. Very surprising. I thought for sure they would scratch and mar easily but they have not. 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

This just in. Love it so far. The strap not so much. It's extremely stiff and feels like there's cardboard inside, exactly like the rim of a hat but 50% stiffer.

I need to find a bracelet alternative. Apparently the jubilee doesn't fit this one. Any other recommendations?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

too solid said:


> This just in. Love it so far. The strap not so much. It's extremely stiff and feels like there's cardboard inside, exactly like the rim of a hat but 50% stiffer.
> 
> I need to find a bracelet alternative. Apparently the jubilee doesn't fit this one. Any other recommendations?
> 
> ...


Congrats. Although my wife wears this far more than I do, the canvas will soften a little over time. It is stiff though, I agree. It is a weird cross between a nato/canvas/bund/ with a super heavy duty stainless butterfly clasp and sewn keepers. Crazy combo that also increases the height of the watch. Super durable and great quality, just a strange construction method.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

If it's the double velco band, it softens up pretty quickly and does a great job once you figure it all out. I had one velco facing in as well. 

Also, who told you the jubilee won't fit? That case looks identical to the others in the series that come with jubilees.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

yokied said:


> Also, who told you the jubilee won't fit? That case looks identical to the others in the series that come with jubilees.


It's been pretty well documented for some of the older models. Here is one thread. Zodiac is finally starting to change that though. Some of the newest SSW models come with bracelets that are now compatible with the cases that come on straps.


----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

I have a question about my bezel on my 9203. I bought this watch on WUS (my grail) a couple months ago and wear it 24/7. 2 weeks ago the bezel stopped the normal clicking and rotates both directions. I did the normal cleaning with warm water, still does it. Contacted Zodiac, got back to me next day, but say it's not covered under warranty. Is there any place to buy a bezel spring and bezel? Has anyone had this problem? Thank you









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

mtnmdc said:


> I have a question about my bezel on my 9203. I bought this watch on WUS (my grail) a couple months ago and wear it 24/7. 2 weeks ago the bezel stopped the normal clicking and rotates both directions. I did the normal cleaning with warm water, still does it. Contacted Zodiac, got back to me next day, but say it's not covered under warranty. Is there any place to buy a bezel spring and bezel? Has anyone had this problem? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the guy you bought it from have his original receipt or a copy from his card company maybe. The warranty is not on a card with Zodiac, it's in the back of the book that comes with the watch. Zodiac has a 2 year warranty. You got a spring problem under the bezel. You can probably pop it off and replace the spring. But you would probably have to source the spring from dallas repair center.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Wow. I am super bummed. I am having an almost unbelievably bad run of problems with my STP movements. If you read back through this thread you will note that I am an enthusiastic supporter and cheerleader for this latest run of SSW re-issues. I own four of them. Hell I have supported Zodiac since the 2005 Oceanaire with their other controversial movement the Claro-Semag CL888. Anyway, within the last 2 weeks My Z09270 (white and orange 53) stopped handwinding. Just a few days later my Z09264 (navy blue dial, baby blue bezel) lost all power reserve. Both of those were dropped off at Topper last week to go back to Zodiac. This will be the second trip to Zodiac for the Z09264 as it got a brand new movement last year for power reserve problem. Now tonight if you can believe it, the hands won't advance on my Z09258. They will rotate counter clockwise no problem but you can feel the gear train slipping when attempting to set clockwise. I really can't believe that I have three of four of these down within a two week period. If I didn't know that I am competent in the operation of automatic watches I would think for sure that I have broken them somehow. This is really disappointing. I am having creeping doubts about these STP movements. I DO NOT want to ruin the vibe of this thread, but I like to tell the truth and be honest about things, so I felt it would not be a disservice to put this unfortunate info into a thread that I love. I feel like all you guys posting in this thread are brothers/sisters in some way, and hope I haven't brought you down or made you worry about your own movements. I will keep updating. 
...........and because pics or it didn't happen............


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

wheelbuilder said:


> I am having creeping doubts about these STP movements. I DO NOT want to ruin the vibe of this thread, but I like to tell the truth and be honest about things, so I felt it would not be a disservice to put this unfortunate info into a thread that I love.


Good post thanks. I have 3 modern Zodiacs - two STP1-11s (one chrono-spec) and one STP3-13 (chrono-spec). The STP1-11s have been fine but the STP3-13 in my ZO9265 has taken three attempts to fix. I think it's OK now but like you say it's unacceptable.

Your sample and experience is greater and more concerning than mine. I have mentioned here and on insta that I have concerns with the STP3-13 movement. Some have noted it but I probably should have been more vigilant and it will almost undoubtedly put the brakes on future Zodiacquisitions.


----------



## skuzapo (Jan 26, 2018)

Well I'm sorry to hear that you're having all these issues, it must be so frustrating. But as somebody with two 3-13s (and also has been enthusiastic about their designs and that they're trying to set up a new movement manufacturer) I can relate. My first topper edition started seizing up and/or losing power reserve about 6 months in. Because i dont like the idea of putting a very limited watch into service center limbo, I took it to a local watchmaker, like an idiot. That's on me, but the fix only lasted a few months (and he turned out to be not so great, wouldn't even tell me what was wrong just said "it was getting worn", and left microfibers on the inside of the crystal) still havent tried to resolve that one again.
Then, after all this I got a zo9208. It came in running 30 sec a day slow (tried demagging and everything), and the handwind feels sorta nasty. They seriously need to work out the bugs in their manufacture/design, particularly in the movement they're slapping in their limited editions...


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Sigh - well, at LEAST you've got a decent Customer Service/Support portal with Topper. Knock on wood, I've had no issues with my Yellow Jacket since buying it from Rob at Topper. Having said that, I have taken it to my local watchmaker to be regulated (not wanting to send it off to Topper for same), and he was "less than impressed" with the movement. It took him quite a while to regulate the movement in all positions - there was quite a "delta" from one position to the next that required a very concerted effort to minimize. Mine is running w/in COSC spec now (-2 spd); hopefully it will remain trouble-free...

I've already had him completely change movement types in ONE dive watch of mine at (relatively) great expense and effort - I wonder if any ETA reference can be shoehorned into this case...


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

I have the 9264 and the 9269. My 9269 is in for service right now. One of the bracelet stretch pins came out, and the crown and winding didn’t feel right. They told me this isn’t under warranty... as much as I love the designs I to am probably going to stay clear from buying a third until they work out the kinks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

too solid said:


> I have the 9264 and the 9269. My 9269 is in for service right now. One of the bracelet stretch pins came out, and the crown and winding didn't feel right. They told me this isn't under warranty... as much as I love the designs I to am probably going to stay clear from buying a third until they work out the kinks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This was something that I have noticed with all of mine. It goes from feeling smooth when winding, to gritty, to difficult locating three pull out positions, then finally to super tight, then apparently broken.


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

wheelbuilder said:


> This was something that I have noticed with all of mine. It goes from feeling smooth when winding, to gritty, to difficult locating three pull out positions, then finally to super tight, then apparently broken.


LOL I'm glad I'm not the only one. It's such a shame. The shell and everything about the appearance of the watches are bang on. The movement... not so much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

"Paging Mr. ETA 2892.A2"...


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

Edit, I don’t want to hijack this thread so I’m going to delete my two comments.


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

TheGanzman said:


> I wonder if any ETA reference can be shoehorned into this case...


There's gotta be. I just hope I'm not the guinea pig here but I'm fairly determined to keep my 9265 on the road, so in the coming years...


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

ETA! ok I'm gloating. But as much as I love all my Zodiacs, which I have quite a few now, I'm going to say the STP 1-11 in my older watches seems to be the reliable of the Zodiac watch movements. The 3....meh. I have 2 later movements in Switzerland being repaired as we speak.

Same thing, hand wind became very difficult to use and then froze on one. The other has intermittent stopping issues.

This ETA in my GMT....solid!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

I think I found a perfect solution for the not so great strap on my ZO9264. Really digging the way it looks so far.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

A couple more shots in better lighting.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

too solid said:


> A couple more shots in better lighting.
> 
> View attachment 14628577
> View attachment 14628575
> ...


I've put that same bracelet on my ssw as well. It's a comfortable solid bracelet!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

duplicate


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Great vintage vibe and look, where did you guys get the bracelet? Thanks.



too solid said:


> I think I found a perfect solution for the not so great strap on my ZO9264. Really digging the way it looks so far.
> 
> View attachment 14627213
> View attachment 14627211
> ...


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Got mine on amazon.
Check this out at Amazon.com
Solid Mesh Stainless Steel Bracelets 20mm/22mm/24mm Watch Bands Deployment Buckle Brushed/Polished Strap for Men Women https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07F5GNTKQ/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_5oK0Db6NH6V6W

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Great thanks, does it taper down @ buckle or stay same?



brash47 said:


> Got mine on amazon.
> Check this out at Amazon.com
> Solid Mesh Stainless Steel Bracelets 20mm/22mm/24mm Watch Bands Deployment Buckle Brushed/Polished Strap for Men Women https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07F5GNTKQ/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_5oK0Db6NH6V6W
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

No taper...same width all the way, standard dive style clasp without extension 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

primerak said:


> Great vintage vibe and look, where did you guys get the bracelet? Thanks.


Picked mine up from watch gecko.

https://www.watchgecko.com/crosskeys-solid-mesh-stainless-steel-watch-strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JumpJ37 (Nov 11, 2017)

I’ve got a few Zodiacs, Aerospace GMT, Watermelon, and the all white Super Sea Wolf ZO9210 that I got from HODINKEE. Three questions:

1. The ZO9210 movement has had issues. Winds roughly, grinding noises. Went from +8 to -10 in a matter of days. Power reserve runs out after 24 hours. HODINKEE has great customer service and sent to Zodiac for repair once. Got it back after 4-5 weeks and it’s not much better. So they are going to replace it for me with a new watch. My question is whether my issues are common or was my first watch a lemon? What are the chances my new watch will be alright? My watermelon is fine and I think uses the same movement, so fingers crossed. 

2. Speaking of the watermelon, a couple months ago I was wearing it on the OEM jubilee and the spring link in the clasp failed out of nowhere. I was sitting at my desk, no pressure on the bracelet. The next day was on going to the beach and I’m lucky it didn’t happen in the ocean! I haven’t gotten around to it yet, but I’ll eventually get the bracelet repaired. But I’m nervous this will happen again and I’ll lose the watch. Is the bracelet failing an issue others have had?

3. Back to the ZO9210. It comes on a pretty nice fabric strap. A similar model, the ZO9209 comes on a bracelet. I’d like to get the bracelet for my ZO9210 but according to a customer service representative at Zodiac, they don’t make a bracelet that fits the ZO9210. The ZO9210 looks identical to the ZO9209 except for the color, so it seems strange the bracelet won’t fit. But I’ve tried my GMT bracelet and my watermelon bracelet and, indeed, they do not fit. The end links are curved perfectly but the lug holes on the ZO9210 are slightly different. Has anyone tried the ZO9209 or other OEM bracelet on the ZO9210 that works? 

That was a lot, but thanks to anyone with answers to one or more of my questions!


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

JumpJ37 said:


> Iâ€ve got a few Zodiacs, Aerospace GMT, Watermelon, and the all white Super Sea Wolf ZO9210 that I got from HODINKEE. Three questions:
> 
> 1. The ZO9210 movement has had issues. Winds roughly, grinding noises. Went from +8 to -10 in a matter of days. Power reserve runs out after 24 hours. HODINKEE has great customer service and sent to Zodiac for repair once. Got it back after 4-5 weeks and itâ€s not much better. So they are going to replace it for me with a new watch. My question is whether my issues are common or was my first watch a lemon? What are the chances my new watch will be alright? My watermelon is fine and I think uses the same movement, so fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


1. I've also had grinding issues while winding my watermelon. Seems to be a common problem with these Zodiacs if you read up.

2. I had the same problem on my watermelon with a pin detaching on the stretch part of the clasp. Sent it to zodiac and they claimed they had no bracelets in stock, so they sent it back without being repaired. When I get it back I'm going to see if my local watch maker can fix it.

3. You can find a link a bit above, the bracelet models have a groove in the case, so most non bracelet models can't fit the bracelets on them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JumpJ37 (Nov 11, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> One of them showed me his Hodinkee-edition Super Sea Wolf, with the sapphire bezel insert. It was cool but I prefer the tool-ier look of the steel bezel.


What does the HODINKEE edition look like? is it upcoming or something already in the H Shop? I've got the all white model from HODINKEE but I think it's available at another store in the UK.


----------



## JumpJ37 (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks for the quick reply! I’m really nervous about the watermelon jubilee now that it’s failed for two people at least. I’ll probably just wear it on a NATO or rubber strap for now on. Disappointing because I liked the look and comfort of the jubilee. 

Also, sorry to hear about the issues with these STP movements. I had a great experience with the GMT (ETA, I know) and Zodiac has been widely praised by websites and reviewers I trust so I dove right in and got the watermelon and the all white SSW from HODINKEE because I love what the brand is doing and the watches are stunning. I’ve got a nice-size collection and the only bracelet I’ve ever had fail was the watermelon and only movement issue I’ve experience is with the white SSW. Hopefully can get those sorted and enjoy the beautiful watches!


----------



## Shred2001 (Jul 25, 2013)

QUESTION: What makes the Hodinkee Zodiac Super Sea Wolf ZO9209 "super?" Is it just a function of the size increase to 40mm? A meaningless label? Sorry if it's already been posted. I'm very interested in this watch....


----------



## alutz (Feb 10, 2018)

Recurrent movement issues with Zodiac Seawolf Topper LE blue. It has STP 3-13-3 automatic movement (COSC). Right away it losing about 90 seconds a day. I sent in with copy of warranty then they send me a bill for 450$(395 for the moment itself). I politely inform still under warranty as watch was just released. So they replaced the movement and I got it back about 6 weeks later. That movement had a horrible grind upon winding and ceased up in the first week where i could no longer wind. Would work for a few hours if worn on wrist but no power reserve. Would not even wind on a Wolf winder. So I sent it back this week... and just like before another 450$ bill for a new movement, so here we go again. I swear its automated to send a bill or terrible customer service. 
I like the looks and uniqueness of Zodiac but I will never buy another watch with STP movements in them. 
There is some interesting threads in WUS from some frustrated micro brands that say it's about a 10% failure rate so they stopped using them. 
Hopefully I get a decent movement this time or its worthless








Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

I think it's a mix of their customer service but most of all their watch makers.

I sent this in for the above mentioned crown/winding issue, which seems to be the norm with these movements.. honestly now that I have it back it feels fine even though they didn't touch it.

I also had a popped out pin on the stretch part of the clasp. Zodiac sent me my watch back saying it unrepairable as they are out of stock on the jubilee bracelets and don't have any movements.. I really grinded into them for such ridiculousness..

My local watchmaker disassembled the clasp, popped the pin back in and applied some loctite so they don't come lose again.. basically a 20-30 minute fix, but zodiac watch makers thought it was unrepairable. I complete joke. I think they're just used to replacing batteries on Fossil's, and have no idea when it comes to anything else.

They gave me two options, send the watch back and they will replace it with a brand new one. Or take 50% off of my next purchase. Now that I fixed the bracelet and realize the crown/movement issue might not be an issue after all with these movements, I'm thinking I may just buy the two tone super sea wolf at 50% off. But do I really want another STP movement? Not really.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

I posted previously about a broken clasp on my Super Sea Wolf, so it's only fair to report back that Zodiac replaced my bracelet under warranty without any fuss. It was only a week old when the spring at the clasp popped out, so that must have been reason enough.

Quick shout out to Jonathan at P&C who helped facilitate this for me so smoothly.

I guess I am lucky to get this good service, but I at least wanted to balance out this thread with some positive news too.

I really like some of the Zodiac models and would buy more. I'm not too concerned (or interested?) about the movement, it works fine for me; but I won't trust the bracelet in the sea anymore... just in case it pops again.

Beautiful watch, even when the sun isn't shining...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

So I own these 2, and have a 50% coupon for watchstation. I wanted to go for the white/orange (9270) but it recently went out of stock. Bummer..

Debating the two tone or black (9263) but I'm not crazy about either to be honest. Any suggestions? Maybe wait a bit in case they release some new color ways?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

too solid said:


> So I own these 2, and have a 50% coupon for watchstation. I wanted to go for the white/orange (9270) but it recently went out of stock. Bummer..
> 
> Debating the two tone or black (9263) but I'm not crazy about either to be honest. Any suggestions? Maybe wait a bit in case they release some new color ways?


The new black one? ZO9276. If you like the look and are looking for something different anyway.

ZODIAC Watch,Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression Automatic Black Stainless Steel Watch ZO9276 | WatchStation&reg Online Store


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

yinzburgher said:


> The new black one? ZO9276. If you like the look and are looking for something different anyway.
> 
> ZODIAC Watch,Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression Automatic Black Stainless Steel Watch ZO9276 | WatchStation&reg Online Store
> 
> View attachment 14659213


Although its a neat looking piece I'm not all that into black watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm not a big fan of the 9263, as I think these work best with a splash of colour (even gold... hence I do like the two-tone, but not enough to buy one). 
I'd personally hang on to that coupon and see what comes out next year... maybe one of the new GMT's will grab your attention?


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Still loving this one....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

Picked this up for a price I couldn't refuse. First saw the original one of these in the movie Zodiac. Really digging it so far.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

double post


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

too solid said:


> For my first super seawolf I went with the ZO9269 "watermelon candy". When I was deciding what to get it was between it and the ZO9264.
> 
> I'm happy to say I sold off a couple of watches and finally pulled the trigger on the ZO9264 to accompany my ZO9269. It was the first super seawolf I had my eye on before I even knew about the ZO9269, so I'm happy I'm finally getting a chance to check it out.
> 
> ...


The jubilee doesn't fit? Is it a different case? I sent Zodiac an email and waiting to hear back. I really dig the baby blue but she's dying for some fitted end link jubilee action  How you liking it?


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is a video review of my Super Seawolf 68 50th model


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Just glad the dink never got their hands on this design or colourway.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

krampus said:


> The jubilee doesn't fit? Is it a different case? I sent Zodiac an email and waiting to hear back. I really dig the baby blue but she's dying for some fitted end link jubilee action  How you liking it?


For most SuperSeaWolf models, unless it comes from the factory on a bracelet, you cannot put a zodiac fitted bracelet on the watch.

There are grooves cut into the body at the factory for their bracelets. They are not cut into.yhe watches without bracelets because it would probably look strange.

I have alway thought this was a bad business decision as alot of folks like to change out bracelets and bands on a single watch. Ultimately it would make them more money in parts.

But to answer your question, that is why. Look further back, I've posted pics of the different cases.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

This is my updated Zodiac collection. I can confirm that the jubilee bracelet DOES fit the ZO9270. I wonder if it's just the older sea wolfs with the "53" on the dial that they used the non grooved cases on?!

I picked up a brand new ZO9270 for a nice price and switched around the bracelets and straps on the 4 of my sea wolfs. I ordered a tan suede for my skin diver, but the aftermarket bracelet will do for now.









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

Wearing the ZO9201 on a tan suede for hangover Saturday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shred2001 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I have to say that I am grievously "unimpressed" with this Sellita movement. As others have experienced, mine is quite difficult to hand-wind, and even my automatic winder seems to have trouble giving it an effective "charge" on any/all of its 4 settings. My watchmaker has regulated it twice - it runs at COSC spec for "a while", then drops WAY off; he wasn't at all complimentary of the movement either...

I LOVE the look of the watch - EVERY single feature, which is rare for me on ANY watch - my Yellow Jacket is gorgeous! Just like a beautiful woman with a mercurial personality, it will be the ONLY reason I keep her around! I'll send it back to Topper and let them give it a try; if after getting it back I continue to have problems, it's gonna get a heart transplant - hello ETA2892!


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

TheGanzman said:


> I have to say that I am grievously "unimpressed" with this Sellita movement. As others have experienced, mine is quite difficult to hand-wind, and even my automatic winder seems to have trouble giving it an effective "charge" on any/all of its 4 settings. My watchmaker has regulated it twice - it runs at COSC spec for "a while", then drops WAY off; he wasn't at all complimentary of the movement either...
> 
> I LOVE the look of the watch - EVERY single feature, which is rare for me on ANY watch - my Yellow Jacket is gorgeous! Just like a beautiful woman with a mercurial personality, it will be the ONLY reason I keep her around! I'll send it back to Topper and let them give it a try; if after getting it back I continue to have problems, it's gonna get a heart transplant - hello ETA2892!
> View attachment 14736577


Beautiful watches on the outside but not so much on the inside. Thankfully the 4 of mine have been good so far, with the exception of one which seems to be okay now. GL, I hope Toppers can sort it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

TheGanzman said:


> I have to say that I am grievously "unimpressed" with this Sellita movement. As others have experienced, mine is quite difficult to hand-wind, and even my automatic winder seems to have trouble giving it an effective "charge" on any/all of its 4 settings. My watchmaker has regulated it twice - it runs at COSC spec for "a while", then drops WAY off; he wasn't at all complimentary of the movement either...
> 
> I LOVE the look of the watch - EVERY single feature, which is rare for me on ANY watch - my Yellow Jacket is gorgeous! Just like a beautiful woman with a mercurial personality, it will be the ONLY reason I keep her around! I'll send it back to Topper and let them give it a try; if after getting it back I continue to have problems, it's gonna get a heart transplant - hello ETA2892!
> View attachment 14736577


Yeah I understand! I got the baby blue 53 back last week. It was replaced with a brand new watch as it had been back once before. We shall see if this one remains trouble free. The other two are still at Zodiac.


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

Fortunately, I haven't had any reliability issues with my Topper SSFs and I have all five of them. It's somewhat understandable at this price point, I don't know of any other COSCs in this range and most are 2-3-4 times more expensive. Wearing my Yellow Rally today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I sent an email to Rob at Topper almost a week ago with a question about MY Yellow Jacket - ZERO response! Went to my watchmaker today to drop off another watch for service; took my Yellow Jacket too, since it's become erratic running, and starting to get the same winding issues that others have talked about. FWIW, my watch winder will NOT keep mine at a full wind on any of its four settings, as previously indicated. He put it on his machine and (again) showed me that the balance wheel has some SERIOUS issues...

I love the watch; not so happy with Rob's lack of response, nor am I happy with the movement, which I consider to be absolute ****E! Look for my response in 2-3 weeks after an ETA movement transplant, after I kick that STP movement to the curb!


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

TheGanzman said:


> I love the watch; not so happy with Rob's lack of response, nor am I happy with the movement, which I consider to be absolute ****E! Look for my response in 2-3 weeks after an ETA movement transplant, after I kick that STP movement to the curb!


I've done a bit of business with Rob, with him sending a number of pieces to me in Australia. He's a good guy but I generally find that two emails are needed to get his attention, otherwise he takes about 5-10 days to get back to me.

The STP situation is very annoying because my Seawolf with STP3-13 is my second favourite watch. I love wearing it but I'm not because I'm scared of these movement issues and really don't want to go a few more rounds with my watchmaker over it.

I wonder if it can fit the newer ETA powermatics... Either way, thanks for being the guinea pig here, good luck and let us know how you go.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

TheGanzman said:


> I sent an email to Rob at Topper almost a week ago with a question about MY Yellow Jacket - ZERO response! Went to my watchmaker today to drop off another watch for service; took my Yellow Jacket too, since it's become erratic running, and starting to get the same winding issues that others have talked about. FWIW, my watch winder will NOT keep mine at a full wind on any of its four settings, as previously indicated. He put it on his machine and (again) showed me that the balance wheel has some SERIOUS issues...
> 
> I love the watch; not so happy with Rob's lack of response, nor am I happy with the movement, which I consider to be absolute ****E! Look for my response in 2-3 weeks after an ETA movement transplant, after I kick that STP movement to the curb!
> View attachment 14756019


Good luck with it. I've never had any big mechanical problems with my Zodiacs but I've seen way too many reports of problems, especially of late. The complaints have been increasingly prevalent on this and other forums as the brand has increased in popularity. What's worse is that when these watches get sent down to the Fossil repair center in Texas, they are typically down there for months and they often come back the exact same or with new problems. They don't know how to fix them and they don't replace the movements for some reason. Faulty movements paired with bad service is a poor combination. Like I said, mine have all been relatively good but I just don't love the idea that I could be next. I remember seeing an Instagram post way back that someone had a watchmaker replace their SSW movement with an ETA 2824 so it seems it can be done. I always find it strange how many people say they want to see STP develop an automatic GMT movement. I dunno......not if it's gonna have all these problems. I'll take the ETA or Sellita. I want watches to continue to be a source of enjoyment for me, not worry. My apologies for the negative post here. I still love the brand but I'm probably going to downsize to just 2 or 3 Zodiacs this year. Anyway, I wish you good luck getting the movement issues resolved. That Yellow Jacket is a really cool looking watch!


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

yinzburgher said:


> Good luck with it. I've never had any big mechanical problems with my Zodiacs but I've seen way too many reports of problems, especially of late. The complaints have been increasingly prevalent on this and other forums as the brand has increased in popularity. What's worse is that when these watches get sent down to the Fossil repair center in Texas, they are typically down there for months and they often come back the exact same or with new problems. They don't know how to fix them and they don't replace the movements for some reason. Faulty movements paired with bad service is a poor combination. Like I said, mine have all been relatively good but I just don't love the idea that I could be next. I remember seeing an Instagram post way back that someone had a watchmaker replace their SSW movement with an ETA 2824 so it seems it can be done. I always find it strange how many people say they want to see STP develop an automatic GMT movement. I dunno......not if it's gonna have all these problems. I'll take the ETA or Sellita. I want watches to continue to be a source of enjoyment for me, not worry. My apologies for the negative post here. I still love the brand but I'm probably going to downsize to just 2 or 3 Zodiacs this year. Anyway, I wish you good luck getting the movement issues resolved. That Yellow Jacket is a really cool looking watch!


My new-in-the-box ETA 2892-2 movement will be here today or tomorrow, so my Yellow Jacket could have its new "engine" installed and running by the end of the week - YaY! The reason I "upgraded" to the ETA 2892-2 over an ETA 2824 is that my MOST accurate, reliable, and bulletproof ETA movement-equipped dive watch has same...

I'm looking forward to actually seeing the "issue(s)" of the STD movement with my own eyes - my watchmaker is great at showing/explaining the whys & wherefores of his repairs/mods in autopsy-like detail...

It's regrettable that a SWISS movement supplier has this spotty a reputation, especially when their movements are supplied in not-inexpensive watches! I remember watching a video of someone who visited their company, while I was waiting for Topper to have these watches built/shipped. "COSC Movement"? Not even CLOSE! I remember taking this to my watchmaker the first time to be regulated, about 6 weeks after I received it from Topper, after it first began running "erratically" - +5 spd one day, -15 spd the next, etc. It took my watchmaker quite a while to get ANY degree of consistency with regards to watch position, finally compromising on a middle ground; that should have been my FIRST clue...

At a month shy of 64 years old, I just don't have the TIME to wait around 2-3 months on a "Warranty Repair" - that's a "relume wait" in MY book! And if I were to wait that long on a movement repair, only to have the watch take a dump on my a short time later - I might blow an O-ring outta my forehead, LOL!


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Dropped my Yellow Jacket and my new-in-the-box, already regulated ETA 2892-A2 movement off at my watchmaker's today. G'Bye, STP piece o' junque, hello bullet-proof, tried & true old reliable!







Anybody wanna buy an STP movement? Never mind - I'll just put it out with the trash...


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

TheGanzman said:


> Dropped my Yellow Jacket and my new-in-the-box, already regulated ETA 2892-A2 movement off at my watchmaker's today. G'Bye, STP piece o' junque, hello bullet-proof, tried & true old reliable!
> View attachment 14766925
> 
> Anybody wanna buy an STP movement? Never mind - I'll just put it out with the trash...


Nice. What do those movements cost? Asking for a friend..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

too solid said:


> Nice. What do those movements cost? Asking for a friend..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At this point, *I* really didn't care HOW much it cost, LOL. A check of eBay past auctions will give you your answer; I didn't even ask my watchmaker how much he was gonna charge me; hopefully $100 or less...


----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

I hit my 53 skin on a wall and and now the bezel won't rotate. I know that the bezel is messed up, but dont want to send it to fossil to get the bezel replaced and have to wait forever. Is there a watch maker that is good, can get the parts and replace them in a reasonable amount of time? I live in Alaska. Thank you

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Be careful drinking that Jaeger..... It's fighting juice!



TheGanzman said:


> I sent an email to Rob at Topper almost a week ago with a question about MY Yellow Jacket - ZERO response! Went to my watchmaker today to drop off another watch for service; took my Yellow Jacket too, since it's become erratic running, and starting to get the same winding issues that others have talked about. FWIW, my watch winder will NOT keep mine at a full wind on any of its four settings, as previously indicated. He put it on his machine and (again) showed me that the balance wheel has some SERIOUS issues...
> 
> I love the watch; not so happy with Rob's lack of response, nor am I happy with the movement, which I consider to be absolute ****E! Look for my response in 2-3 weeks after an ETA movement transplant, after I kick that STP movement to the curb!
> View attachment 14756019


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

johnnmiller1 said:


> Be careful drinking that Jaeger..... It's fighting juice!


Not to worry - I come from a long line of dirty Hungarian gypsies; if they know how to do ONE thing, it's drink...

Well, I guess they know how to steal, cheat, and con too; but that's a whole 'nuther Oprah!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

TheGanzman said:


> I sent an email to Rob at Topper almost a week ago with a question about MY Yellow Jacket - ZERO response! Went to my watchmaker today to drop off another watch for service; took my Yellow Jacket too, since it's become erratic running, and starting to get the same winding issues that others have talked about. FWIW, my watch winder will NOT keep mine at a full wind on any of its four settings, as previously indicated. He put it on his machine and (again) showed me that the balance wheel has some SERIOUS issues...
> 
> I love the watch; not so happy with Rob's lack of response, nor am I happy with the movement, which I consider to be absolute ****E! Look for my response in 2-3 weeks after an ETA movement transplant, after I kick that STP movement to the curb!
> View attachment 14756019


Did you call Toppers and ask to talk to Rob. Hes usually there and I can usually talk to him right then or I get quick call back.

Ive found over the years, if you want to really talk to someone, call them. I just can't rely on some electronic letter getting to someone if I need customer service.

Sorry for your experience though.

Brash

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

brash47 said:


> Did you call Toppers and ask to talk to Rob. Hes usually there and I can usually talk to him right then or I get quick call back.
> 
> Ive found over the years, if you want to really talk to someone, call them. I just can't rely on some electronic letter getting to someone if I need customer service.
> 
> ...


No, I did not call him - just sent an email...

Frankly, given the raft of problems that keep showing up with this CRAPPY movement, I'd rather handle it myself; Topper/Zodiac is certainly not going to change movements from this clearly unreliable STP movement to a bulletproof workhouse ETA movement. Let's see - I'd have to return it to Topper, or send it directly to the Zodiac repair facility in Texas, then WAIT for 2-3 months to get my watch back - after which time, maybe it would work and maybe it wouldn't; maybe the repair would hold up and maybe it wouldn't. If it took a crap on me AGAIN, then I'd REALLY be kicking myself in the azz for not pursuing the course of action that I opted for now - replacing it with a top grade ETA 2892-A2 movement. From my own research, I'm not the Lone Ranger here; others before me have replaced their STP movements with ETA movements...

I've had reliability issues with both Soprod and Sellita movements in previous dive watches that I've owned; both of those watches/movements were successfully resolved w/o "heart transplants". Maybe these STP movement issues WILL be resolved, but when my watchmaker (who has two Engineering Degrees BTW), whose opinion on watch movements I trust implicitly, tells me that it's an inferior, "delicate" movement that will likely be prone to problems throughout its lifetime, that's good enough for me...

I don't have the patience to "nursemaid" ANY material thing in my life, regardless of price/value. I only wear dive watches; they have a reputation to uphold as being rugged, reliable, water & shock resistant, and not prone to the possible extremities of life that I might put a watch through when it's on my wrist. While I am exceptionally careful with any watch I'm wearing at any given time, I don't want to have to keep looking down at my wrist every 2 minutes just to see if my analog watch is even still RUNNING. My prediction - the issues associated with this movement are only going to snowball; you heard it here FIRST...


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Ok, question answered. Let us know how the transplant goes. Does it look like a simple drop in, or are the dimensions gonna need some work?

Brash

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

brash47 said:


> Ok, question answered. Let us know how the transplant goes. Does it look like a simple drop in, or are the dimensions gonna need some work?
> 
> Brash


Good question. I'm very curious about this too. From the little bit I know, the 2824 is the exact same dimensions but the 2892 is slightly thinner. By almost all accounts it's a higher quality movement but I'm wondering how much the different dimension complicates things, if at all.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

yinzburgher said:


> Good question. I'm very curious about this too. From the little bit I know, the 2824 is the exact same dimensions but the 2892 is slightly thinner. By almost all accounts it's a higher quality movement but I'm wondering how much the different dimension complicates things, if at all.


Yeah, me too. I'm sure that my watchmaker will be able to fashion a retaining ring/spacer for it - he's got a virtual machine shop in the back of his store, LOL. The last time I had him do a pretty serious movement change/mod, I asked him "Can you do this?" He just looked at me with his deadpan face and said "I'm a watchmaker, aren't I?"

Worst case, he'll call me and advise me to go with a 2824, which he luckily always has at least one of in inventory. Either way, it'll be a HUGE upgrade doncha know...


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Myself, I'm thinking it's the newer 3-13. My 1-11 movements have been bulletproof. I did "hear" that in the last few weeks, Dallas has brought in some real movement guys. Up until then, the guys working on the STP's weren't really up to snuff as the guys overseas....

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

brash47 said:


> Myself, I'm thinking it's the newer 3-13. My 1-11 movements have been bulletproof. I did "hear" that in the last few weeks, Dallas has brought in some real movement guys. Up until then, the guys working on the STP's weren't really up to snuff as the guys overseas....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Agreed on the 3-13; maybe it's that pesky extra jewel...


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Lol, maybe they can start replacing the 3 with the 1! Thought I had the 1 in my titanium....its the 3!!! But its going strong after a couple of years.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Ok, this thread needs some joy. The movements aren't ALL bad...here's a 3-13, kicking ass after a couple years.

Gan! Here's an ETA in a SSW body for ya!!!!

Brash









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Even though I have 2 out of 4 still at Zodiac being repaired, my oldest and first is still smooth winding and going strong.

View attachment IMG_0045.jpg


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Update: Got a call from my watchmaker late yesterday - He advised me to buy an ETA 2824-2, as the 2892-A2 movement would require quite a bit of work to properly retrofit (MY bad; I impulsively bought one before doing the proper research into the size differences between the two movements - anybody want a new-in-the-box ETA 2892-A2?). Ten minutes later, virtually ONE second before I hit the BIN to buy an ETA 2824-2 movement) to advise me that he was able to successfully repair the incumbent STP movement. YaY - at least I THINK!

So my STP movement got a last second "stay of execution" call from "the governor", LOL. I'll pick it up tomorrow and see how it does. Fair warning for those of you playing at home - the SECOND that the STP movement even "blinks", it's out da' DOOR ya' know peoples!


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

TheGanzman said:


> Update: Got a call from my watchmaker late yesterday - He advised me to buy an ETA 2824-2, as the 2892-A2 movement would require quite a bit of work to properly retrofit (MY bad; I impulsively bought one before doing the proper research into the size differences between the two movements - anybody want a new-in-the-box ETA 2892-A2?). Ten minutes later, virtually ONE second before I hit the BIN to buy an ETA 2824-2 movement) to advise me that he was able to successfully repair the incumbent STP movement. YaY - at least I THINK!
> 
> So my STP movement got a last second "stay of execution" call from "the governor", LOL. I'll pick it up tomorrow and see how it does. Fair warning for those of you playing at home - the SECOND that the STP movement even "blinks", it's out da' DOOR ya' know peoples!


This could be good news for you! I certainly hope his repair will hold strong for as long as a quality swiss-made movement should last! I am curious as to what the exact problem is. I have talked to Rob and Russ at Topper separately about this and they seem to not know anything. The only thing they did allude to was part of the problem is that the Texas Service Center had a shortage of real watchmakers working on the premises. That sucks too, but doesn't explain what is going wrong with these.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

wheelbuilder said:


> This could be good news for you! I certainly hope his repair will hold strong for as long as a quality swiss-made movement should last! I am curious as to what the exact problem is. I have talked to Rob and Russ at Topper separately about this and they seem to not know anything. The only thing they did allude to was part of the problem is that the Texas Service Center had a shortage of real watchmakers working on the premises. That sucks too, but doesn't explain what is going wrong with these.


A Google Search of the STP "13" movement should shed more light on this for you - winding issues - both on the wrist and when attempting to hand-wind, difficult to calibrate and KEEP calibrated, watches sent for repair that were held for MONTHS due to these issues and then returned with their movements NOT repaired, complete Zodiac replacement watches sent out rather than their faulty movements repaired...

As we used to say in the vintage guitar bidness: "Ah' smells BACON!"

I'm hoping for the best but braced for the worst; ETA 2824-2 eBay auction for same Bookmarked for quick & easy purchase. Hell, given all the dive watches I already own with ETA 2824-2 movements, I may just go ahead and buy it anyway to have as a "spare" doncha know...


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

TheGanzman said:


> A Google Search of the STP "13" movement should shed more light on this for you - winding issues - both on the wrist and when attempting to hand-wind, difficult to calibrate and KEEP calibrated, watches sent for repair that were held for MONTHS due to these issues and then returned with their movements NOT repaired, complete Zodiac replacement watches sent out rather than their faulty movements repaired...
> 
> As we used to say in the vintage guitar bidness: "Ah' smells BACON!"
> 
> I'm hoping for the best but braced for the worst; ETA 2824-2 eBay auction for same Bookmarked for quick & easy purchase. Hell, given all the dive watches I already own with ETA 2824-2 movements, I may just go ahead and buy it anyway to have as a "spare" doncha know...


Yeah I know what the issues are. 3 of the 4 I own developed the problem. 2 that wouldn't hand wind (gritty-to frozen) 1 of those 2 with no power reserve, and one that the hands would not advance in position 3. One of the first 2 had been sent back a year and a half earlier and returned fixed. That one was recently sent back to me in the form of a brand new watch. I meant "what is the mechanical weakness or failure that is causing this"?


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

wheelbuilder said:


> I meant "what is the mechanical weakness or failure that is causing this"?


My gut tells me many things. It says that the STP1-11 movements were a straight replica of a 2824 or some other reliable movement and that the STP3-13 is the result of when people who don't know what they're doing get funny ideas about "improving" the movement. I remember a Toppers/Zodiac promo video released around the time of the ZO9265 in 2017 where they were talking up the STP3-13 movement as having some swan-neck regulator or something or other high-end features. Mine performed okayish for at least six months or so before it started getting shaky.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

yokied said:


> My gut tells me many things. It says that the STP1-11 movements were a straight replica of a 2824 or some other reliable movement and that the STP3-13 is the result of when people who don't know what they're doing get funny ideas about "improving" the movement. I remember a Toppers/Zodiac promo video released around the time of the ZO9265 in 2017 where they were talking up the STP3-13 movement as having some swan-neck regulator or something or other high-end features. Mine performed okayish for at least six months or so before it started getting shaky.


Could very well be as my only watch with the 1-11 has been flawless. Is accurate as well. The three with issues are the 3-13. Still love Zodiac though.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

wheelbuilder said:


> Could very well be as my only watch with the 1-11 has been flawless. Is accurate as well. The three with issues are the 3-13. Still love Zodiac though.


Me too! I'll give this one a try for a while, but I WILL be buying an ETA 2824-2 to have on-hand for immediate replacement the SECOND this one even "blinks" at me...


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

My beautiful Super Sea Wolf at a beautiful beach near Cartagena in Spain a couple of months ago. I'd love to have some warm weather again right now!









I wish the best of luck to everyone experiencing STP movement issues, and keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

TheGanzman said:


> Me too! I'll give this one a try for a while, but I WILL be buying an ETA 2824-2 to have on-hand for immediate replacement the SECOND this one even "blinks" at me...


I just had the extreme prejudice chat with my watchmaker and he thinks he can do it. He's going to see if he can get hold of a powermatic 80hr reserve that is reportedly very similar to the 2824. I have one in my Rado Captain Cook MkII and it hasn't missed a beat despite a lot of cruel, unusual and varied punishments.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

yokied said:


> I just had the extreme prejudice chat with my watchmaker and he thinks he can do it. He's going to see if he can get hold of a powermatic 80hr reserve that is reportedly very similar to the 2824. I have one in my Rado Captain Cook MkII and it hasn't missed a beat despite a lot of cruel, unusual and varied punishments.


Please let me know how this works out! I got my Yellow Jacket back from my watchmaker on Monday AM; w/in 24 hours it had stopped FOUR times! I lost my temper yesterday morning, took the watch and smashed it face down on my granite countertop (there was a thin memo pad there to slightly cushion the blow); since then it's been running perfectly LOL! As my father used to say: "When all else fails, grab a hammer!"

I've done quite a bit of research on swapping this STP movement out with an ETA movement. Although the size of the ETA 2824-2 is identical with the STP3-13, the cannon pinion is longer than what is shipped "stock" from all the ETA movement sellers. What's needed is an H4 cannon pinion; I can't find anyone who will sell you an ETA 2824-2 of ANY Grade that's equipped with anything but an H2 cannon pinion. This is too short to accommodate the hands clearing the thickness of the dial. At least according to MY watchmaker, switching out the cannon pinion on an assembled ETA 2824-2 movement is no small task; maybe your watchmaker's chops are better than my watchmaker's chops - if so, please let me know! You can buy the H4 cannon pinion "loose"; that's not the problem...

Let's keep this dialogue going, fellow Zodiac lovers! I trust this STP3-13 movement JUST about as much as I trusted my ex-wife, LOL...


----------



## saturnphive (Oct 23, 2017)

Hello!
My lord do I love the look of this watch. 
I call it my "Day" watch, because I'm not sure if ya'll noticed, but the lume is not particularly great. I've got a Ball watch for that  Nothing looks like this during the daylight though!







I actually came on here to see if anyone else had noticed a small problem with the spring screws in the jubilee bracele...oh, yep. There you are. Several of you.

First of all, they do not advertise this awesome bracelet! I've never seen spring loaded end links, its brilliant! I noticed the day I got it that it has these super cool spring loaded end links that actually give the gorgeously tapered jubilee bracelet some play when its on your wrist. Brilliant innovation. Now if only the damn springs would stop unscrewing themselves!!

I've fixed it twice. Once basically the day I got it - (I wonder if the previous owner knew about it...) with loctite, then when I noticed after a month that it had worked loose again (a few days ago - I had treated all four screws to a dab of the blue stuff)but upon the second time, I contacted Zodiac. I'm the second owner but the watch should still be under warranty - So they sent me an email saying that the bracelet/band (they kept calling it a band, its a bracelet, I don't know why but it irritated me like they couldn't even be bothered to figure out which type of strap/band/bracelet I was using) was NOT a warranty item. My options were: 
A: Send them $295 for a new "band"
B: Send them the watch, where they would determine if it was warranty:
B-1: IF warranty (which they already said it wouldn't be) it would be fixed in 4-6 weeks
B-2: If NOT warranty, it would be shelved for up to a month, at which point they would pick it up again, determine the problem and send an invoice/request to do the job. IF they did it, 4-6 weeks. If I diddn' treply, they would send the watch back in 6 weeks.

So I opted for C and just fixed it myself again with a VERY careful application of epoxy resin to the screw tips. Some highly frought minutes as I flexed the springs during the drying time, praying it wouldn't seize up, but it didn't its got the exact same spring play as before only hopefully, with permanently bonded screws. So repair number 2 has been completed.

I'm a bit concerned about all this movement issues as it looks like mine uses the STP 3-13. I have noticed its not especially accurate compared to a couple other watches I own, or you know, time. But damn. Is it the coolest looking watch I've ever owned? Tough to deny. And does it fit just perfectly, excellently proportioned and super comfy on my wrist too? Sure is. I still love it - but zodiac needs to own up to the bracelet issue for sure - seems like spring screws working their way out is pretty standard, really.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

saturnphive said:


> Hello!
> My lord do I love the look of this watch.
> I call it my "Day" watch, because I'm not sure if ya'll noticed, but the lume is not particularly great. I've got a Ball watch for that  Nothing looks like this during the daylight though!
> View attachment 14787689
> ...


It's best if you think of it like an Italian sports car (or an Italian woman, for that matter) - "stand-out-in-a-crowd" beautiful, but finicky & temperamental to the point of requiring CONSTANT attention, care, and feeding...

I recently bought an inexpensive aftermarket jubilee bracelet with hollow end links that I'm-a replace the factory bracelet with to be "on the safe side". I remember examining this "flex mechanism" the day I got mine, saying to myself: "Now THAT's got the potential for failure!" Hopefully the movement in mine will continue running well (unless it forgets that I had to smack it around a little bit to get it back in line); otherwise it's gonna become like George Washington's axe that he chopped down the cherry tree with; to wit: "Sure the handle's been replaced 3-4 times, and the axe head has been replaced twice - other than THOSE items, it's all original!"


----------



## wrist-timist (Jan 21, 2020)

I've had some of the same issues with my Zodiac SeaWolf 53, with the STP1-11 movement, which were mentioned in earlier posts. It's been back for warrantee repair twice. Issues addressed were: 1) failed manual winding-- couldn't perform clockwise manual winding, 2) inconsistent time keeping, 3) date change occurring well before midnight, and 4) screwdown crown thread issues. Both experiences with the repair facility were good. That is, the work was performed in a reasonable time (3-5 weeks) and they communicated the actions they were taking. The watch was sent back to me in an efficient manner, and came back repaired-- but only temporarily. Before the watched failed the 2nd time, I found that the fully wound movement consistently gave about 45 hours power reserve and was slow by about 8-10 seconds a day (in one position, dial up). Worn on the wrist, the time keeping varied significantly from the 8-10 seconds loss per day. Now, the watch has failed for a 3rd time. Manual winding seized-up, then released after being left alone for a day or so, and now subsequently no longer will do clockwise manual winding. Also, the screwdown crown only needs one turn to lock-down the crown (vs 2-3 full turns on my other watches). I'm getting ready to send it back for warrantee repair a 3rd time.

In the positive column, the stainless steel case and the dial are excellent. The movement is decorated, and is viewable thru a sapphire caseback. The lume glows brightly for a long period of time. The hour markers on the dial are applied, and are well designed/sculpted. The watch design has historical roots. It's a nice looking watch.

The movement reliability is the key issue. Not sure what to do if the watch fails after a 3rd trip to the repair facility.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Man, all this reading about the STP is concerning, I've had too many to count and all have been exceptional, since reading this, I started timing one of my 68's yesterday morning and as I type this, it's at +-0 which I know is just luck of the draw, it stayed crown up all night which makes it that much more impressive, before that it was still perfect. I also have some STP 1-11's in my Swiss Legend cheapos and have experienced very good accuracy in those, one runs about -8-10 seconds daily which I'm happy enough with not to go thru the trouble of regulating. I guess in the end, they're all auto's and subject to large swings in accuracy, if I'm at +- 20 seconds daily, I'm happy.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm thinking that since Zodiac is having a pretty good resurgence now, the demand and supply have gone up. With that demand, I think their QC may be suffering. 

My older Zodiacs are running fine and within specs no problem. Its this latest batch (last 9-10) months that, from what I'm reading, are having the most issues. 

Couple that with Dallas service center not being prepared to deal with said issue and not having a good group of quality techs on hand, this is turning into a small fiasco for them. I'm waiting to see how they handle this. 

For the movements that they can't repair, why are they not just slapping in a brand new movement and sending it out the door? Time, cost of labor, and actual production costs of the movement would lead me to believe it's more cost effective to do that and not take the reputation hit. If they don't handle this correctly, once the word is out, it's hard if not impossible to recover from and the business end of this company will see the loss and tank the company....

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

brash47 said:


> I'm thinking that since Zodiac is having a pretty good resurgence now, the demand and supply have gone up. With that demand, I think their QC may be suffering.
> 
> My older Zodiacs are running fine and within specs no problem. Its this latest batch (last 9-10) months that, from what I'm reading, are having the most issues.
> 
> ...


Agreed that installing a new OTHER movement, like an ETA workhouse, SEEMS to be the most logical answer. Having said that, in doing so wouldn't they in effect be "admitting" that the STP movement is an irreparable piece of crap? *I* know that to be true, and many others are finding that to be true, but getting a dealer/manufacturer to own up to that is something else ENTIRELY. The "highway" is LITTERED with examples of that - Ford Pinto, Chevrolet Vega, Yugo, etc. Look at how long Ford took to acknowledge that the Pinto had a small "explosion issue" when hit from behind?

No - it's up to US, Boys & Girls! Let's find a watchmaker or three who is willing to make this their "specialty"; to wit: Investing in a nice supply of ETA 2824-2 movements of various grades, changing out the cannon pinion from the H2 to an H4, and retrofitting same to our Zenith watches. I look at this as a license to print money from where *I* sit! Geez, once a watchmaker becomes fluent with this, it would take mere MINUTES! He could prolly even make $ selling those crapola movements BACK to STP; I know *I* would have no interest in having that POS movement taking up valuable "drawer real estate" in MY world...


----------



## wrist-timist (Jan 21, 2020)

A few more comments on my Zodiac SeaWolf 53: 1) No problems with the rotating dive bezel. It feels very secure, lines-up with all the dial markers, no back-play, and smoothly clicks thru all 120 positions. It feels solid. 2) I bought the watch new, in 2019, from the Zodiac online web store. The transaction and delivery of the watch went very smoothly-- no complaints. 3) When I first wound and set the watch, the tactile feedback from the movement thru the winding stem onto the watch crown felt somewhat rough, and not what I was used to from other wristwatches that I own. 4) the crown "spline" edges felt very sharp-- somewhat uncomfortable to grasp when winding and/or setting the time and date. The crown design was solid, but there needs to be one more polishing step to take the "bite" out of the crown edges. Also, I'd like to see the Zodiac logo on the crown, which is currently not there. 5) the crown threads did not smoothly engage the threaded crown/stem tube. Every time I unscrewed the crown, I was concerned about cross-threading when it was screwed back down. 

I've been collecting wristwatches since the late 1990's; from Rolex, Omega, IWC, other well known, but smaller brand names, and vintage watches, to Casio and Timex. I'd be a happy Zodiac Sea Wolf customer with a reliable and robust automatic movement. Hopefully, the 3rd time for repair will be the last time.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-|Thanks a lot you whole lotta you now jinxed me & my Creamsicle '53 Skin is stopping for no damn good reason..o|!!!


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Don't really know what to say........so Topper called me a few days ago and advised that one of the remaining 2 53's I have in for repair was back. Drove down today and it was the compressor, not the creamsicle, which I thought was strange as the creamsicle was sent in 3 weeks before the compressor. Long story short...........the watch was not repaired at all. Same problem was apparent right there in the store. Back to Zodiac it goes. No fault of Topper at all here, as they have been more than helpful, even covering one as a warranty repair even though it is grey market. Can't believe I own 4 of these things. My Oceanaires from 2008 are still running with no problems even though they have an even more dubious movement.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

wheelbuilder said:


> Don't really know what to say........so Topper called me a few days ago and advised that one of the remaining 2 53's I have in for repair was back. Drove down today and it was the compressor, not the creamsicle, which I thought was strange as the creamsicle was sent in 3 weeks before the compressor. Long story short...........the watch was not repaired at all. Same problem was apparent right there in the store. Back to Zodiac it goes. No fault of Topper at all here, as they have been more than helpful, even covering one as a warranty repair even though it is grey market. Can't believe I own 4 of these things. My Oceanaires from 2008 are still running with no problems even though they have an even more dubious movement.


Good luck with this. Please update again when you hear back about it. I'm on another forum where a few guys were having problems with their STP movements and the most recent two were resolved relatively quickly by the service center in Texas. One of them thinks they may have replaced the movement but he isn't sure because communication was poor. But 2 out of the last 2 is pretty good in comparison to most of the stories I've heard in recent years.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

I certainly hope you folks get some joy from your Zodiacs. I don't wear mine often enough to be aware of any issues (more for hot weather in my case, and it seems fine when I do wear it).

Having said that, even when the beach is far away, I still love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Have we put a time stamp on these affected movements, from what I've gathered here is that they are from newer models? All of mine are 2 yrs old or older with no issues. I have 3 Swiss Legends, again over 2 yrs of age with the 1-11's that actually run very well, I guess I am going to keep them around just in case one of my Zodiac STP's movements poops out.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Michael 808 said:


> Man, all this reading about the STP is concerning, I've had too many to count and all have been exceptional, since reading this, I started timing one of my 68's yesterday morning and as I type this, it's at +-0 which I know is just luck of the draw, it stayed crown up all night which makes it that much more impressive, before that it was still perfect. I also have some STP 1-11's in my Swiss Legend cheapos and have experienced very good accuracy in those, one runs about -8-10 seconds daily which I'm happy enough with not to go thru the trouble of regulating. I guess in the end, they're all auto's and subject to large swings in accuracy, if I'm at +- 20 seconds daily, I'm happy.
> 
> View attachment 14800307


Fantastic looking watch mate, whats the model please?


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Like I posted earlier. I think it's this last 8-9 months of movements with the problems. My older ones are ticking away fantastically....

Wonder if there is a change in assembly, did they hire a bunch of new folks to build movements now that demand is up, who knows? But let's see how they handle this over the next couple of months.....this could make more break Zodiac. How they handle this is going to be scrutinized by the watch community and if handled correctly they could come out looking like champs. If not....buh bye....

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Cobia said:


> Fantastic looking watch mate, whats the model please?


Thank you. I believe it the 68 Saturation Diver model ZO9504


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Still a favorite. I dont see many of these.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

brash47 said:


> Still a favorite. I dont see many of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

A little over 2yrs of ownership and shes still a favorite..


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

The creamsicle came in today and I picked it up a few hours ago. So far it is holding a reserve and is winding smoothly again. Crown positions aren't vague and there is no wobble. I will report back if any problems develop again. Coincidentally, the bracelet for my Diver's 65 came in as well, so I left with two goodies. There was also a guy in there wrapping up a purchase of a Fifty Fathoms. Thrilled for that guy.


----------



## Torrente (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello, I was looking for a very casual and fun beater beach watch and I just purchased a creamsicle, it seems perfect for that.
I want to put it in a nato strap, I am thinking in this from Moose but I would greatly appreciate other fun suggestions.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Michael 808 said:


> Thank you. I believe it the 68 Saturation Diver model ZO9504


Thanks Mike.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Jpstepancic said:


> Still on the hunt for a 9252 with the emerald green bezel. Damn just can't get lucky. It might not be easy being green but it's seems to be even less easy finding green.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a ZO9252 on Watch Recon if you're still looking. Not mine and I'm not familiar with the seller.

https://www.watchrecon.com/?query=ZO9252&filter_new_or_updated=1


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

Just read through the thread and now I'm worried about my STP! I guess I'll just have to wait and hope for the best... no issues so far. Anyone know the percentage a movements with issues?

Anyhow - this has been one of my favorites since arriving, and won't be leaving the collection any time soon, barring anything unforeseen! I thought I'd found the perfect bracelet for it too, as the 2-tone is a bit much for regular wear IMO. I put this Visitor VPO bracelet on it, and indeed - it's stunning!









That being said - DO NOT DO THIS. I didn't notice until AFTER I had the bracelet installed that it cannot be removed without drilled lugs. Yeah, there is no access to the spring bars on the back, it literally requires drilled lugs to be removed. I think I can saw it off (cut the spring bars), I have a very fine bladed saw I may try. For now, since it's a keeper, and the bracelet looks so good, I'm going to leave it on!

Noob move for sure - but I've never come across a steel bracelet that didn't have access to the spring-bars! I let Phil from Visitor know, and he was surprised too! He said he was so focussed on the design he forgot about the spring bars. No problem on the VPO, or even some other Visitor watches (of which I am a proud owner), but hopefully others don't make the same mistake!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnphive (Oct 23, 2017)

Any tips for another STP 3-13 owner whose Zodiac Super Sea Wolf basically no longer runs? I noticed it was losing time on the winder, first a few minutes, then a few hours, then just totally off by a day or two - essentially stopping. Now, I can wind it full, plunge it, and the damn thing will run for 5 seconds then stop. Move it aroudn and it runs for another 15 seconds then stops. Its SO FRUSTRATING. 

I also owned an NTH Azores which had the STP 1-11 movement in it - almost the EXACT same thing happened. 

Do I live above a leyline or does STP just pump out garbage that SeaGull wouldn't allow to leave their plant? How can Zodiac not own up to this? It seems like dozens of owners have the same issue with the 3-13. 

Mine was bought in November of 2018, so theoretically its still under warranty, but does anyone know if the warranty is transferrable to a second owner? Based on the response I got from Zodiac regarding the jubliee bracelent randomly breaking (twice) and their kind offer to let me buy another one for $400 (but carefully noting that bracelets are NOT covered under warranty) I have to assume they're going to lock that warranty down tight. Any advice? I heard one guy slammed his face down on a granite counter top and that seemed to cure it. Please elaborate.


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

yinzburgher said:


> There is a ZO9252 on Watch Recon if you're still looking. Not mine and I'm not familiar with the seller.
> 
> https://www.watchrecon.com/?query=ZO9252&filter_new_or_updated=1


Thanks but I think my zodiac ship has sailed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

saturnphive said:


> Any tips for another STP 3-13 owner whose Zodiac Super Sea Wolf basically no longer runs? I noticed it was losing time on the winder, first a few minutes, then a few hours, then just totally off by a day or two - essentially stopping. Now, I can wind it full, plunge it, and the damn thing will run for 5 seconds then stop. Move it aroudn and it runs for another 15 seconds then stops. Its SO FRUSTRATING.
> 
> I also owned an NTH Azores which had the STP 1-11 movement in it - almost the EXACT same thing happened.
> 
> ...


I'm the one that slammed mine down on the granite counter top; the second hand was getting hung up on the minute hand fairly consistently. I did put a thick dish towel on the counter top first, of course...

I'd suggest that you wind yours and watch it for a while; see if yours hangs up like mine did. If so, proceed as I did(?)


----------



## Torrente (Apr 20, 2018)

I just received mine, I was looking for a colorful beach watch and I think this does that well.

I live in a hot and humid place and I think that prefer instead of rubber band a perlon or nato.

Here the photos with the original rubber strap (dark blue) and with a medium blue perlon, I want to try it too in orange nato strap.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Torrente said:


> I just received mine, I was looking for a colorful beach watch and I think this does that well.
> 
> I live in a hot and humid place and I think that prefer instead of rubber band a perlon or nato.
> 
> Here the photos with the original rubber strap (dark blue) and with a medium blue perlon, I want to try it too in orange nato strap.


That's a gorgeous watch!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

Torrente said:


> I just received mine, I was looking for a colorful beach watch and I think this does that well.
> 
> I live in a hot and humid place and I think that prefer instead of rubber band a perlon or nato.
> 
> Here the photos with the original rubber strap (dark blue) and with a medium blue perlon, I want to try it too in orange nato strap.


look like you got that for the same reason I have my white helson shark master 1000. looks great!


----------



## Torrente (Apr 20, 2018)

I have received a new strap that I thought it would go well with this watch. Looks nice to me but I think that the bright blue looks better, also the leaner look without the keepers and extra straps looks better to me.
On the other side the material is more comfortable than perlon, also hardware is much better. I am going to try this other strap from Crown & Bucle that might have the best of both.


----------



## MrMinutes (Nov 26, 2019)

Dang, sorry to hear the horror stories on here! I was looking hard at the 9209 but I’m thinking since I’ve got a two-year-old 9201 with a 1-11 and no issues I should hang onto it for the time being. 

The main attraction to me is the handset with no ribs up the middle. I find that in low light the polished tips of the hands get lost against the black sunburst dial and the lumed portions are tiny and hard to differentiate. Any one else have the same gripe? I know it’s period-correct but not a great design, in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Well, this thread is kind of a downer after picking up my first Zodiac from ebay auction a couple hours ago. Got this BNIB on the way:


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)

Why is it a downer?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> Well, this thread is kind of a downer after picking up my first Zodiac from ebay auction a couple hours ago. Got this BNIB on the way:
> 
> View attachment 14895221


Great looking watch......enjoy it! Hopefully you won't have any problems. I've had five Zodiacs with STP movements over the past few years and I haven't had any issues (knock on wood!). Although I admit seeing everyone else having problems still makes me worry a little bit.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Tanker G1 said:


> Well, this thread is kind of a downer after picking up my first Zodiac from ebay auction a couple hours ago. Got this BNIB on the way:
> 
> View attachment 14895221


Man, that is a killer piece, congrats, I'm jealous!!


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have this COSC 68 incoming from Topper. As far as the movements go, I've always had good luck with my STP's, knock on wood...

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/zodiac-super-sea-wolf-68-saturation-blaze-zo9509-watch-review/


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

That White Wolf is fantastic, Tanker!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Dont be down. My white wolf has performed flawlessly, as have many other Zodiacs I own. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Zero issues with mine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Was very close to buying one of those recently, but an Oris got my attention....









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

brash47 said:


> Was very close to buying one of those recently, but an Oris got my attention....


That's F#*%& Sweet! I'm a huge Aquis fan. Glad to hear positive Zodiac experiences. Excited to see the White Wolf in person, looks killer. Should have it Thursday.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

And here it is!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd love to show you Yellow Jacket, but it's back at Topper for repair under warranty - the (apparently) "usual" problems. I've been assured that it WILL be fixed both quickly AND properly by the right Zodiac-trained watchmakers, so I'm hoping to see it back soon!


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

The crown just went on my watermelon. Feels stripped when I wind clockwise. Back to Zodiac it goes..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angler (Aug 14, 2019)

I would love to get a vintage orange Zodiac. Bought one at the Base Exchange back in late 1960's and destroyed it within a few months. These photos brought back memories..... Thanks


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Two-tone!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

PMMM


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Yesterday and today









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

brash47 said:


> And here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is acceptable.


----------



## Thefang73 (Nov 16, 2017)

Sheesh gents, I was about to pull the trigger on a 68 COSC and now i'm just a little too worried about the 3-13 movement. If its 10% failure or close to that I think we can all agree thats more than a bit unacceptable... 

Maybe back to the drawing board on the next purchase, or if i'm over-reacting let me know, but it really looks like a lot of guys are having problems here and that's a shame for these really good looking watches.

I suppose that all the other reviews are from blogs or websites and they didn't have the watch more than a few days to a week. I'm glad to get some feedback (although not very good) on longer term wearing.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

I had zero problems with the 5 Zodiacs I’ve owned. Currently have one, the ZO9207 two-tone. It’s got the 3-13 and runs great.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

After about two years of trying to find a watch with a nice light blue dial that would satisfy my desire for the Zodiac ZO9264, but for less money, I finally bought one and I'm waiting for it to arrive.

Along the way, I bought a cheap Heritor Edgard imitation that was too large and felt/looked cheap in person; a light blue quartz Zodiac Sea Dragon, which is actually a charming little watch; and a light blue Hamtun H2 Kraken, which is also a nice watch. But I still wanted the real thing, and finally pulled the trigger. Lots of pictures below because, hell, we're all bored now with all this social distancing stuff.

































But the question I have, which has been discussed previously on this thread, is what stainless bracelets go well with this watch. I love the look of the Zodiac jubilee, like in the picture below, but know it doesn't fit the ZO9264 - which is just crazy on Zodiac's part. I'd buy two watches if I could swap around the bracelets. Any new suggestions for after market ss bracelets ... or any chance that Zodiac has addressed this issue yet?

And just because I have it, a picture of my green Grandrally that I wore on St. Patty's day.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

My new Super Sea Wolf arrived, and I love the look of it. And equally important, I solved the bracelet problem about ten minutes after the watch arrived. I took the engineer bracelet off my Lindskog Legacy (a dressy microbrand watch I picked up last year, pictured below) and it fits perfectly, fitted ends and all; literally looks like the bracelet was made for the Zodiac right down to the high gloss finish. I still like the OEM Zodiac jubilee bracelet better than this engineer bracelet, but in terms of whether this bracelet looks like it was meant to go with this watch, I think it does.

I've read these and similar forums for a long time and held off buying the SSW because I really wanted it on a matching stainless bracelet, and I had one sitting right here in my watch drawer that fits. And bonus points, it has the quick release pins that made the swap easy.

What do you think?

BTW, Lindskog Watches does sell the engineer bracelet separately online for $85. https://www.lindskogsweden.com/bands


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Outstanding that; excellent bracelet complement!

Question: Are those solid or hollow end links? FWIW, I have a VERY similar bracelet installed on one of my two Precista PRS-50B's (Yes, I AM pitifully sick to have two of the EXACT same watch; I have two identical Steinhart OVM 1.0's as well) - I got it off of a popular Chinese website. It has the same butterfly clasp which *I* had a problem with due to its lack of micro adjustments; I removed the butterfly clasp, drilled out the holes, and installed a "standard" foldover clasp with adjustment capabilities...


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

TheGanzman said:


> Outstanding that; excellent bracelet complement!
> 
> Question: Are those solid or hollow end links? FWIW, I have a VERY similar bracelet installed on one of my two Precista PRS-50B's (Yes, I AM pitifully sick to have two of the EXACT same watch; I have two identical Steinhart OVM 1.0's as well) - I got it off of a popular Chinese website. It has the same butterfly clasp which *I* had a problem with due to its lack of micro adjustments; I removed the butterfly clasp, drilled out the holes, and installed a "standard" foldover clasp with adjustment capabilities...


They are solid end links. And I should add that when I first installed the bracelet, one of the end links dangled badly - i.e, swung freely like it was not a good fit for the watch - while the other side fit perfectly. I looked closely and discovered that the bottom edge of the better fitting end link was snug up against / pinned under the bottom edge of the watch case, while the other side was not. I took the "bad" side off and reinstalled it making sure to catch the bottom edge of the watch case, and then it fit perfectly as well. The end links don't have any play, nor are they crushed into place: they just fit.

The lack of micro-adjustments is a bit of an issue I noticed on the bracelet. It either fits you well, you compromise a bit, or you swap out the clasp like you did. Fortunately, it fits me pretty well, although I too would prefer a micro-adjustment option.

I wanted to post one more picture to show the sole angle from which you can tell that this bracelet wasn't actually designed as a perfect fit for the Zodiac. From the angle below, you can see that the end of the lugs are taller than the end links/bracelet. That's about it. Otherwise, a pretty damn close fit by pure luck for this watch.

I emailed Terrence Lindskog, who designed the Lindskog Legacy and the bracelet since he and I communicated a few times when he was designing his watch, and he marked the bracelets down 20%. They are now $68. Not sure what the shipping costs would be from Sweden.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Found a nice Barton NATO strap to go with my Zodiac SSW 53. What do you think?


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I think it looks great!!!pretty good color match

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Been playing in the sun with my new phone...









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

brash47 said:


> Still a favorite. I dont see many of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still a favourite of mine too! Same strap and all. Took it out for a run on the beach today. Naturally had to stop from some pics!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

SWEET SWEET SWEET,been wanting this in my small collection since I read A History of Zodiac & saw the 1955 Sea Wolf...
When Zodiac introduced the SSW reissues & I saw the zo9206 I knew I had to have one in my small,very select collection...
When some funds posted to PP today I went looking to see if anyone had a deal.I watched one sell for a REALLY good price a few days ago.Today it had been relisted as the buyer backed out.I made an offer even better than it sold for & was accepted tonight...
I was going to put it on shark mesh but after seeing it is an exact reissue of the 1950's H link I think I'll keep it as is...


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

I've ordered a Hadley-Roma bracelet for my SSW53, but it's going to take a while arriving from America, so I bought this one cheaply (£15) from Amazon while I wait. I really like it - fits well and feels pretty good quality.














I think this watch is pretty versatile and looks good on a bunch of straps, like the two Bartons below. 














Strange that the fabric strap it came on is the biggest sow's ear of a strap I've ever come across.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Man some good looking watches going on here.

Mines back on the BluShark Nato









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Well now I had to put the other nato on!









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Zodiac fans I give you the zo9206...The hands look Black in every pic I've seen but are actually a dark gunmetal & the pics are color correct,took a trip outside in direct sun to see it hahah & YES the Applied Indice Markers are Gold Framed!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Ooooo thats Purdy!!!!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

brash47 said:


> Ooooo thats Purdy!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


 Thanks man,you should see the way the light dances off the Gold applied markers..I got such a GREAT deal I am going to have a 4mm domed Sapphire crystal with clear inner AR made by Crystal Times as soon as this freaking C-19 crap is done & at some point send it off to Everest Watch Works & have the bezel insert lumed in Old Radium...


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Whats the mesh bracelet you got there. I like that.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

brash47 said:


> Whats the mesh bracelet you got there. I like that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


 H link shark mesh from Wjean,a Canadian seller from many many years ago..You can get them on the Bay now,about $50.00...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Just checked the accuracy for the first 18 hours using Toolwatch..I hope it doesn't change much as it wears in!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

That's a great looking Zodiac, E8AD!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Toonces said:


> That's a great looking Zodiac, E8AD!


 Thanks much,
At first I was a bit put off they used dark gunmetal instead of matching gold framed hands but that went away quickly as I realized the did it to maintain the 1955 look.In all but direct light the hands appear black & I can live happily with that choice..


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Just too much time on my hands.Kept looking at those pics of the 1955 Seawolf on factory bracelet & finally gave in.Man what a PITA to size!Push pins with a collar in the middle section & because it's not tight between the links to mimik the EXPANDO links of the '55 it took 4 tries & 2 bent pins to get everything lined up.Recon I'll keep it on...


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Love those vintage ads!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Ever size an old Omega Seamaster.....2 collars middle of bracelet sheesh. But I feel ya. I have a good selection of Zodiac now and they are all very special to me. Great watches....and I'm fine with the movements in mine....

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Man the day started out HORRIBLE,waking up to a busted out side window on my truck,along with 8 other tenants in the complex.
A few minutes ago it got MUCH better!Finally got 1 back in the collection I never should have let go but had no choice at the time.Just negotiated a decent deal on a mint condition 9503.That bezel insert just makes my mouth water!Pic from my first.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm wearing my version of the 68 as well today. It's the only one that hasn't been back for repair out of 4. It is the oldest of the 4 as well and still winds super smooth with no power reserve problems. Nice to put on after an extended absence.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I guess my "Yellow Jacket" is down in Tejas now, in "warranty limbo" at the Zodiac repair center. Meanwhile, here *I* sit looking at everybody ELSE "playing with" THEIR Zodiac watches - Sigh! This reminds me of when I was a kid - we were SO poor that my parents couldn't afford any clothes for me to wear, so I couldn't go outside to play with my friends. Finally for my fifth birthday, my Dad bought me a hat - so at least I could sit by the window and LQQK at my friends playing:


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

TheGanzman said:


> I guess my "Yellow Jacket" is down in Tejas now, in "warranty limbo" at the Zodiac repair center. Meanwhile, here *I* sit looking at everybody ELSE "playing with" THEIR Zodiac watches - Sigh! This reminds me of when I was a kid - we were SO poor that my parents couldn't afford any clothes for me to wear, so I couldn't go outside to play with my friends. Finally for my fifth birthday, my Dad bought me a hat - so at least I could sit by the window and LQQK at my friends playing:
> View attachment 15032901


Well at least my Creamsicle zo9270 can keep it company hahahaha...Jeez I just realized I must be a masochist,adding 2 more to my small collection this past 2 weeks hahaha...


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Well at least my Creamsicle zo9270 can keep it company hahahaha...Jeez I just realized I must be a masochist,adding 2 more to my small collection this past 2 weeks hahaha...


Borrowing a line from one of my favorite movies, "Tombstone" and paraphrasing it slightly - "Master Sergeant, you are an OAK!"


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

TheGanzman said:


> Borrowing a line from one of my favorite movies, "Tombstone" and paraphrasing it slightly - "Master Sergeant, you are an OAK!"


One of my favorite movies!! I finally figured out what they were saying when they said "longer", I'm so dense, they're saying "lunger", a term used to describe folks with TB.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Man the day started out HORRIBLE,waking up to a busted out side window on my truck,along with 8 other tenants in the complex.
> A few minutes ago it got MUCH better!Finally got 1 back in the collection I never should have let go but had no choice at the time.Just negotiated a decent deal on a mint condition 9503.That bezel insert just makes my mouth water!Pic from my first.


Congrats, I have one and that bezel is the bee's knees, try not to drive with it on cause it's distracting If you like blue straps on it, try one of the Zodiac Tropic blue rubber straps, I have one and it's killer!!


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Michael 808 said:


> One of my favorite movies!! I finally figured out what they were saying when they said "longer", I'm so dense, they're saying "lunger", a term used to describe folks with TB.


I've got just two words for you: "Dana F-ing Delany"...


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Michael 808 said:


> One of my favorite movies!! I finally figured out what they were saying when they said "longer", I'm so dense, they're saying "lunger", a term used to describe folks with TB.


AKA, or rather FKA, consumption, I believe the term used in the movie as well. ;-) And it's one of my fave movies also.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Michael 808 said:


> Congrats, I have one and that bezel is the bee's knees, try not to drive with it on cause it's distracting If you like blue straps on it, try one of the Zodiac Tropic blue rubber straps, I have one and it's killer!!


 Hi,I have the Blue Tropic from my zo9270 Creamsicle & wondered if it would hold the '68 Sat comfortably.Do you wear it on the 9503?Any pics would be appreciated...


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Hi,I have the Blue Tropic from my zo9270 Creamsicle & wondered if it would hold the '68 Sat comfortably.Do you wear it on the 9503?Any pics would be appreciated...


Yeah, it does a fine job, it could be better if you wear your straps loose, I'll get you a pic momentarily.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Here it is, I forgot how well it works on this strap, I'd personally probably prefer the orange version but I'm not sure they are available right now, but the blue is a perfect match to the dial color and still looks pretty jazzy Oh, if I might add, the buckle and keepers on this strap are excellent!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Michael 808 said:


> Here it is, I forgot how well it works on this strap, I'd personally probably prefer the orange version but I'm not sure they are available right now, but the blue is a perfect match to the dial color and still looks pretty jazzy Oh, if I might add, the buckle and keepers on this strap are excellent!
> 
> View attachment 15034419
> 
> ...


Wow that does look awesome.Think I'll have to try that combination out.Thanks very much..


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

If you go to "watchstation", they have some good prices on their Grandhydra that uses the same straps and the blue right now available for separate purchase is 25% off (but they do add tax). I bought a Grandhydra on the bracelet and am using the bracelet on another 68 I have, it's pretty neat because it requires no tools for adjustment and has a really nice high quality clasp.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I have this bracelet incoming but only realized after I bought it that the 9503 has a bead blast finish,sure hope it's a good match...


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Tombstone!!!!









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I have this bracelet incoming but only realized after I bought it that the 9503 has a bead blast finish,sure hope it's a good match...


It will be, I have 2 of mine on brushed bracelets and they look perfect, sounds strange but there is enough brushed elements on the bezel and the polished crown to mix it up very well, you'll be pleased. I love that bracelet btw!! Where did you get that if you don't mind?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Michael 808 said:


> It will be, I have 2 of mine on brushed bracelets and they look perfect, sounds strange but there is enough brushed elements on the bezel and the polished crown to mix it up very well, you'll be pleased. I love that bracelet btw!! Where did you get that if you don't mind?


 strapcode.com.....Yea I figured the 9503 would be the perfect watch for that bracelet..


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Well I haven't been hit by the double post ghost in a while,must have been in a hurry,oh well...


----------



## Steve O. (May 4, 2007)

OG 1968...


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Well I haven't been hit by the double post ghost in a while,must have been in a hurry,oh well...


She's a fickle mistress, to be sure! I have found that if I just IGNORE the "This forum requires you to wait at least 10 seconds..." message, then open f74 in another window - "Bob's Your Uncle" - my post DID take...

This concludes my Public Service Announcement for the day...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

TheGanzman said:


> She's a fickle mistress, to be sure! I have found that if I just IGNORE the "This forum requires you to wait at least 10 seconds..." message, then open f74 in another window - "Bob's Your Uncle" - my post DID take...
> 
> This concludes my Public Service Announcement for the day...
> View attachment 15037017


Thanks,I figured that oiut a while ago but was in a hurry..You would think the Mods would address this in a Header Sticky on every sub forum...


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Throwing out some strap options for my ZO9253. For those unfamiliar, even with all the limited I own, this model appears to be the least "seen" one I know of. I've never seen another one in person and even my Zodiac dealer has only seen one.

Not sure if it wasn't popular or just they never get resold.

The thing that makes it stand out most to me is the full vintage vibe it puts off. The bezel markers are faded white, not really pronounced like other models. But the killer is the lume color. It appears to be a "patinaed" vintage lume....of course it's not, but the color is perfect.

It comes on a worn leather strap, but it just doesn't really have that....umph of a classic aged strap.

It wears great on the Zodiac Tropic strap and is gorgeous on the NATO I keep it in most. But...I wanted a full vintage look.

I have nice worn Horween leather on all of my bronze watches. It ages so well with the patina on the watch. But uts a very thick leather that just doesn't match.

So here is the Eache leather. I had a 22mm on a larger watch. It has that full horween look, but is thin....let me know what you think.

1. Original worn leather Zodiac strap

2. Zodiac tropic

3. BluShark NATO

4. Eache worn leather


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Outdoor shot of the watch today. I really like this strap.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

|>|>


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

OMG could this watch be any more 1970's?


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

All that orange in one place - LOVE it! Reminds me of a (somewhat morbid) joke from the '80's, when every stock broker yuppie was wearing a Rolex: Yuppie is driving his BMW and gets into a horrible car crash. He had his left arm out the window, and when the car careened onto the driver's side, his arm was torn off. When the EMT's get there and pull the guy out of the wreck, he asks one of them where his arm is. EMT points ~15' away from him. Yuppie asks "Is my Rolex okay?"

Master Sergeant, heaven forbid, if you're in the same kind of car crash, at least they'll be able to QUICKLY find your watch arm! (Insert nervous chuckle here)...

On edit: GREAT bracelet too!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> OMG could this watch be any more 1970's?


Is it possible to get an underside pic of the watch with that bracelet. I'd like to see how it looks against the body of the watch. That thing looks great!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Steve O. said:


> OG 1968...


This thread should end with this one. You win. Congrats! It's beatiful.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

I don't say this often, but 'sorry to keep the thread going...'
I've been playing around with strap options too. Straight-ended jubilee:








Curve-ended Oyster:








Navy blue tropic:








Baby blue silicon:


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

These help?
That is installed with the FAT spring bars included with bracelet...


----------



## NYDan (Mar 23, 2008)

Off the trading block for now. Stuck inside sometimes the only thing to do is stare at the sunburst dial and play with the bezel. One of the most satisfying bezel actions out there. Stay safe, 
Dan


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea what the production numbers(how many)were for all the reissues?I've emailed Zodiac & left Facebook messages asking but nothing..


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

wheelbuilder said:


> This thread should end with this one. You win. Congrats! It's beatiful.


I REALLY wish they would bring back the chronograph!! I'd be over the moon...


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

What do you think of the red sea wolf on mesh? Im really liking it for a change from the black tropic!


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

What do you think of the red sea wolf on mesh? Im really liking it for a change from the black tropic!

View attachment 15070955


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

ooshaugh1 said:


> What do you think of the red sea wolf on mesh? Im really liking it for a change from the black tropic!
> 
> View attachment 15070955


I love it. Mesh looks really good on classic styles divers.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

It's just a cheap Chinese mesh for now to see if I liked it. Think I will invest in a proper staib polished mesh soon. Really like the look and comfort of the mesh.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainrunner (Jan 27, 2017)

Slowly building my diver collection, well most are divers, and just picked up this Seawolf the other day. Doesn't have the perfect dial, but then again it feels great to wear around. Still though, I'd prefer the oyster bracelet over the commando strap.


----------



## Rainrunner (Jan 27, 2017)

Slowly building my mostly-diver collection and got this Seawolf the other day. Doesn't have the perfect dial and like many the lume is out of the hands, but it feels great on the wrist. Still though, I'd prefer an oyster bracelet over the strap.

View attachment 15114043


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

I threw my White Wolf on a Phenomenato strap that I modified to be single pass:

















This watch is an absolute b*tch to photograph, it's a real challenge to get a shot without a reflection in the dial. Without a doubt the most problematic in my whole collection.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I finally got around to putting the tropic strap on mine. It's nice but it'll probably end up on a C&B Chevron or 3-ring Zulu for the summer.


----------



## TOMMYTHUNDERS (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

LINK TO THE NEW CREAMSICLE SSW GMT IN THE AEROSPACE THREAD


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Really like the look of the new Sherbet Orange GMT. It would compliment my Watermelon nicely 

I asked this in another thread but no luck so far (apologise to those who read both threads): does anybody know from where in Europe we can order Zodiac watches, now that Page & Cooper (UK) have vanished? I looked up the French and Italian boutiques from the website "Store Locator", but it is not easy to communicate with them. No response from Zodiac Support yet either, via Instagram or email.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

njhinde. I sure don't. Sorry. 
P&G show temporarily closed when I checked online. Maybe try calling them? Tele: +44 20 8158 8008

I'm still digging the two-tone.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I would like to apply to join the club.










Can I?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

cuthbert said:


> I would like to apply to join the club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With absolutely no authority whatsoever, I hereby declare you a senior member. Great photo of a killer watch! 🥇


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

You guys know where to find spare parts for the '68 like the orange bezel I've seen?


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Just wondering can anyone tell me how Zodiac fares in terms of customer service, or just reliability/servicing in general? I'm pretty unfamiliar with the brand and STP movements but really like some of the watches

Thanks


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

jjmc87 said:


> Just wondering can anyone tell me how Zodiac fares in terms of customer service, or just reliability/servicing in general? I'm pretty unfamiliar with the brand and STP movements but really like some of the watches
> 
> Thanks


Fine, if you don't die of old age WAITING on your watch (that absolutely WILL need warranty service/repair) to come back from being serviced (possibly TWICE, from what I've heard, since they don't always get it right the FIRST time it goes in for service). Other than THAT, they're GREAT (insert sarcasm emoji HERE)...


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

I don’t have any experiences with them for that. Mine’s running great.
All I’ve asked Zodiac for were actual pictures of new watches and prices of bracelets which they’ve provided. If my watch was out of warranty, I’d try to use a local watchmaker regardless of brand. Keep it local. 😁


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

TheGanzman said:


> Fine, if you don't die of old age WAITING on your watch (that absolutely WILL need warranty service/repair) to come back from being serviced (possibly TWICE, from what I've heard, since they don't always get it right the FIRST time it goes in for service). Other than THAT, they're GREAT (insert sarcasm emoji HERE)...


I knew ganz was gonna post the second I saw that question!!! My experience...warm water...its ok for some, unbearable for others. I think if you have a great AD, which I do, then no worries. If not...I might worry.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

cuthbert said:


> I would like to apply to join the club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Negative....how entitled!!!!! You must hand that watch over to me immediately and you will be placed on Zodiac owners suspension for the foreseeable future!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

jjmc87 said:


> Just wondering can anyone tell me how Zodiac fares in terms of customer service, or just reliability/servicing in general? I'm pretty unfamiliar with the brand and STP movements but really like some of the watches
> 
> Thanks


No idea, Zodiac has been relaunched recently, STP is a new factory, the movement is more or less an improved 2824 with longer PR and an extra jewel for longevity.

So far it appears the customers are satisfied, besides one guy on this board who stated he sent back FOUR SSW68s, I find hard to believe him to be honest.


----------



## blaster99 (Jul 4, 2014)

Being a Zodiac fan these days is pretty trying. They released YET ANOTHER gmt in Orange Creamsicle and of course it sells out within hours. What's the point of all this? There are hardly any new releases for the rest of us to buy. Do they hate money? Do they hate their customers?


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi all! I’m trying to determine my next purchase and I am between a zodiac and the two new seiko reissues. Other than personal preference about style (which by the way zodiac wins in my book), any objective pros (and cons) to the latest zodiacs? The bracelet seems to be superior but has a more inferior movement. Any insight would be appreciated. I know there is a YouTube video comparing the two but I’m still stuck on which direction to go first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

cuthbert said:


> No idea, Zodiac has been relaunched recently, STP is a new factory, the movement is more or less an improved 2824 with longer PR and an extra jewel for longevity.
> 
> So far it appears the customers are satisfied, besides one guy on this board who stated he sent back FOUR SSW68s, I find hard to believe him to be honest.


You calling me a liar?


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

The reissues were a total disaster. Yes, I owned four of the ‘68’s. Two from Toppers and two from Zodiac website. Both Bronze LE, Steel LE, Navy and black/orange bezel. 

One just stopped working, one had hair on the dial, another had thumbprint on inside of crystal and the fourth bezel that wouldn’t stay screwed down. 

Luckily, I was able to send the Zodiac website direct watches back as a return and received full credit. 

Don’t appreciate being called a liar to protect your justification for buying an over priced Fossil. 

$2,100 for LE’a and $1,595 for the non-LE’s. Way too much for what you get.

Total bummer, as I always loved the case shape and heritage of historical Zodiac and went all in on the brand, only to get a nut punch in the end.

Ignore Cutbert enabled


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Crazy Cajun said:


> You calling me a liar?


Well, you never opened a thread complaining about your Zodiacs and we have seen people here are pretty intolerant about issues, regarding the bronze you sold here you wrote:



> Everything is 100%, perfect crystal, bezel and keeps less than 10sec/day time. There is a small nick in the case at 6, as bronze is much softer than SS, this is considered acceptable for a bronze watch as it can be polished out, but I chose to keep the patina intact. Unnoticeable, but in full disclosure.











FS: Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 68 Bronze LE-SOLD


SOLD For consideration is my rarely worn bronze SSW 68. This is a worldwide LE with only 82 produced. This is #19 and was purchased from Toppers a WUS AD, I am the original owner. Comes with the full kit: Zodiac mesh, unworn Zodiac leather, COSC certificate and Zodiac strap changing tool. She...




www.watchuseek.com





You also sold the COSC LE describing as "fully functional":



> For your consideration is my gently worn SSW 68 LE ZO9500. I am the original owner purchased new from Toppers, a Zodiac AD. Desk diving only.
> 
> COSC STP 1-11 and includes mesh bracelet and rubber strap, Zodiac branded strap changing tool, hang tag, COSC certificate and all literature. Only 82 were made worldwide. Keeps excellent time and functions as designed.











FS: Zodiac SSW 68 LE


SOLD For your consideration is my gently worn SSW 68 LE ZO9500. I am the original owner purchased new from Toppers, a Zodiac AD. Desk diving only. COSC STP 1-11 and includes mesh bracelet and rubber strap, Zodiac branded strap changing tool, hang tag, COSC certificate and all literature. Only...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Well I hate to add fuel to the fire but my Creamsicle '65 reissue died after 1 year(this was almost 5 months ago).Sent it in & took 14 weeks to get back & it HAD 2 DIRT SPOTS ON THE DIAL NEVER THERE BEFORE & the movement still kept stopping..It's been back there now 5+ weeks,no word on return..I sold all my Zodiacs except the '55 Seawolf reissue but won't buy more & will flip the Creamsicle as soon as I'm sure it's good to go(IF I ever get it back)....


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Ill pipe in here as I've had a number of zodiacs. I had 2 that had issues. The movements were from the same batch/time frame. Both were fixed and meet COSC standards and I have had an issue since. 

All 8 of the rest that I've owned haven't had issues. For perspective lets keep in mind that most people who are satisfied with their purchase rarely, if ever, go onto a webchat and speak of it. Most consumers go about their business without posting if they are satisfied. On the other hand, folks who are not satisfied will post on numerous chat boards about how awful their experience is and how it has completely ruined their life!

I think the STP has some growing pains and I think they had a bad batch of movements for a short time. I think that end has been corrected. 

On to customer care, the reps are great the AD has been great. Fossil, being pretty new to automatic movements in this range are catching up to their growing pains. I don't think they had the experience or training level at their service center to deal with this movement. It has gotten better with time, but the COVID issue has really put a damper on it. 

Seiko shut down their service center, CW did, a lot of companies did. Be prepared for long service intervals until this subsides some.

I think Zodiac makes a fine product. Is it perfect, not at all, but I will continue buying them as I think they are great watches.

Brash

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Hadn't worn my blue dial SSW in a while. Pics from the other day. ??


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello from the Arctic!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

More pics for those who like this watch.


















































Yes, it's thick, top heavy and probably too big for my wrist but it's one of the coolest watches I own.


----------



## saturnphive (Oct 23, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> Well, this thread is kind of a downer after picking up my first Zodiac from ebay auction a couple hours ago. Got this BNIB on the way:
> 
> View attachment 14895221


I know it was a while ago you posted this, and I do the same thing when i buy something - usually go look for validation anywhere I can find it, or just to stare at more pictures of what's on the way. I *****ed pretty hard about the movement in my Watermelon SSW - which by the by, is STILL NOT BACK from the warranty repair - it was sent Feb 17 and its currently August 5 -- but that's a good purchase. I miss mine terribly and the fit and look are to die for. The tapered bracelet (yours is different but bracelet quality is usually company wide) was devastatingly comfortable.

I've been known to have a "tech aura" where certain technology (my friend's apple TV, a different friends' Xbox 360, etc) simply stops working when I walk in the door. I can only hope that was the case here, whatever hertz I vibrate at was, in that tiny envelope of adjustment, sympathetically interfering with the watch's beat. Perhaps a better diet, a slight adjustment, and the reduction of air pollution in this COVID atmosphere will improve my luck when I get it back. Because it was one, hellified sweet watch.

Now to start working on that diet...


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, i assume the Coronavirus has something to do with it.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I called on my Yellow Jacket that's been in Warranty Limbo for FIVE months now yesterday - pretty much got the "Pay No Attention To That Man Behind The Curtain" answer from Topper. If I had known THEN that it would be 6-9 months PLUS in The Black Hole, I would have just had that POS STP movement ganked and thrown away with EXTREME predjudice and replaced with an ETA movement...

Hope I don't die of OLD AGE before I get it back!


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Sorry to hear of your continued woes Ganzman. Anything over 3 months is pushing it IMHO.

I'm actually sorta glad to be in a tiny market (Australia) where Zodiac's support is basically non-existent. After giving Zodiac a chance under warranty - which failed miserably - I just took mine to a proper watchmaker. He needed two cracks at it, but my STP3-13 chronometerLOL (ZO9265) is basically functional. And I did get about 18 months of solid wear out of it before issues arose.



saturnphive said:


> I've been known to have a "tech aura" where certain technology (my friend's apple TV, a different friends' Xbox 360, etc) simply stops working when I walk in the door.


Have you read/seen Men Who Stare at Goats?


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Took her out of the box to be sure. Yep, still runs lol. The beautiful and the damned.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

An update, largely for the benefit of @TheGanzman and other Zodiac masochists who love being messed with: after four days straight of wear (only off for about one hour per day), total time gained: 5s. After all the mechanical $**t that this piece has given me, I can only laugh.

It's barely been worn in the last year and I'd forgotten how good the jubilee is. I'm feeling confident after it survived a fairly active weekend with four kids (usually one), so I'll give it a bit of a run and see how long this level of performance lasts.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

After what I think was almost 11 months, the third of three that had to go back to Zodiac has returned. I seriously thought I may not ever see it again, and was kind of ok with that. For my troubles, they supposedly put a cosc movement in it.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

My GMT arrived today. Really like it, even with the additional import fees getting it to Germany (crazy that it went via Switzerland to the US, and back to Germany).


----------



## saturnphive (Oct 23, 2017)

I just heard from Timeless Luxury Watches - where my zodiac was purchased and sent for warranty. I should say, I called them again because the urge took me. The Repair manager there told me the Zodiac rep had finally had the guts to show his face in their store and said that they were specifically working on the five pieces that Timeless has had with them since time immemorial. Perhaps the end of the tunnel is near. Would be sweet if they upgraded the movement, but I'm not holding my breath. I just want it back. Glad to hear they're starting to arrive, congrats all!


----------



## saturnphive (Oct 23, 2017)

And yes coronavirus had a huge bit to do with it. The timetable is on their website, but its like, 4-6 weeks to intake it and determine what the cost/work will be - then they tell you that in an email or letter. 
No reply from you - they send it back unrepaired in 4-6 weeks
"Do it" you say? repair and send back in 4-6 weeks. 
So three months is a lock. 

But they also shut down the entire repair facility in Texas from mid march through May.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Update to MY Zodiac "Yellow Jacket" goat rodeo: I'll be getting a brand new Zodiac from Topper Jewelers to replace mine that's been in Warranty Limbo for going on 6 months now. Still hoping to see it tomorrow or Saturday, but I requested that they make DAMN SURE the one they send me is nothing short of PERFECT, so I'm guessing that it's going through all the gyrations necessary before they ship. Fingers crossed!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Some more recent ZO9204 pics.




























Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

What was wrong with this blue beauty? I had the same one.



wheelbuilder said:


> After what I think was almost 11 months, the third of three that had to go back to Zodiac has returned. I seriously thought I may not ever see it again, and was kind of ok with that. For my troubles, they supposedly put a cosc movement in it.
> 
> View attachment 15391233


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blaster99 said:


> Being a Zodiac fan these days is pretty trying. They released YET ANOTHER gmt in Orange Creamsicle and of course it sells out within hours. What's the point of all this? There are hardly any new releases for the rest of us to buy. Do they hate money? Do they hate their customers?


You can still buy one if you're really want it. ADs have them. Just call Feldmar


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

primerak said:


> What was wrong with this blue beauty? I had the same one.


 Same thing as the other two......gritty crown turned to no power reserve, turned to no handwinding, and then for added measure, hands would not advance in position three.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

wow, lovely looking watches but this thread has put me off their auto's for good, still have a couple of quartz models will stick with those for time being.



wheelbuilder said:


> Same thing as the other two......gritty crown turned to no power reserve, turned to no handwinding, and then for added measure, hands would not advance in position three.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

blaster99 said:


> Being a Zodiac fan these days is pretty trying. They released YET ANOTHER gmt in Orange Creamsicle and of course it sells out within hours. What's the point of all this? There are hardly any new releases for the rest of us to buy. Do they hate money? Do they hate their customers?


Sounds like Seiko and their limited edition colours. Seems to be an industry wide tactic.

Even Nike does this with their limited edition sneakers.

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

I was at my local AD this week and they have a selection of Zodiacs. I will say they look better in person than they do in photos. Like a lot of watches, I think it must be harder to capture the character and dimension of them in photos. You just get a different vibe from them on-wrist.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

This thread needs more love (and photos) 










Really enjoying my new GMT, although the lume only being applied to the hands and the bezel marker is questionable. The bracelet was also quite tricky to adjust, but that's probably down to my poor technique.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, I got a BRAND NEW replacement Yellow Rally (aka "Yellow Jacket") from Topper on Friday to replace mine that was sent in for (what now seems to be "the usual issues" with the STP movement) warranty repair six months ago. I immediately put it on the phenomenal Zodiac Tropic style strap that I got from Topper for being one of the original purchasers; hasn't left my wrist in two days. All SEEMS to be good other than it gaining 6 seconds/day, which is better than it LOSING time. It's been in my 105 degree hot tub for 20 minutes last night; today it will get a nice workout in my 140 degree infrared sauna for an hour, followed by 20 minutes in the hot tub, followed by 20 minutes in the 75 degree pool, capped off with 10 minutes in my 46 degree cold plunge tub:


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> You can still buy one if you're really want it. ADs have them. Just call Feldmar


Topper also had some. For LEs you need an AD connection. Topper also has done 5 collaboration LEs with Zodiac. A new one coming later this year and it is expected to be a GMT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ptw000 said:


> Topper also had some. For LEs you need an AD connection. Topper also has done 5 collaboration LEs with Zodiac. A new one coming later this year and it is expected to be a GMT.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No connection needed. Call the AD and buy. 
I don't get all the complaining about LEs, especially when this one is clearly available.

As of a few days ago Feldmar had them and anyone can call and order.


----------



## Ptw000 (Oct 22, 2018)

While Zodiac offers many colorful combos, this cream dial is amazing. Also love the orange GMT hand. Nice details all the way around.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

For those that are interested I am trying to get Zodiac to reissue a Pepsi Gmt. I have gained a lot of traction on my post where I asked people to tag Zodiac if they were interested. I got 115 Zodiac tags. If this is at all interesting to you here is the link:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDjT1IhpwE_/

FYI zodiac DMed me and said they were forwarding the idea to their design department. I'd like to keep the momentum going.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chronomatic said:


> For those that are interested I am trying to get Zodiac to reissue a Pepsi Gmt. I have gained a lot of traction on my post where I asked people to tag Zodiac if they were interested. I got 115 Zodiac tags. If this is at all interesting to you here is the link:
> 
> 
> __
> ...


I would be in for sure. Great idea


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I would be in for sure. Great idea


Thanks so much man. Go to the post if you have Instagram and tag Zodiac! Share the post as well if you're so inclined. I want this reissue so bad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ptw000 said:


> While Zodiac offers many colorful combos, this cream dial is amazing. Also love the orange GMT hand. Nice details all the way around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zodiac does fun color Covid for sure. 
The day I picked mine up i knew it was not for me and sold it to someone locally rather than returning it. But it's purely a matter of taste and applaud them for trying all these colors and providing options for various tastes


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chronomatic said:


> Thanks so much man. Go to the post if you have Instagram and tag Zodiac! Share the post as well if you're so inclined. I want this reissue so bad!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I definitely have Instagram and talk to ZODIAC here and there. 
Just started following you.


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I definitely have Instagram and talk to ZODIAC here and there.
> Just started following you.


Thanks man. Let's keep the momentum going and get in their ear! I told them I want number 1 if it's a limited edition (which I hope it isn't)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Chronomatic said:


> Thanks man. Let's keep the momentum going and get in their ear! I told them I want number 1 if it's a limited edition (which I hope it isn't)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love my Watermelon and my new Sherbet. I don't need another Zodiac, and I don't need another GMT. But if they build this Pepsi, count me in too ;-)


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

That PEPSI would look sweet. It's inevitable that it gets made. No doubt about it.

I'd like to see a white dial, two-tone SSW modeled after my ZO9207 two-tone or even a white dial SSW without the two-tone in all-steel. Some day.

I almost sold my two-tone but I knew I'd regret it. Close call! Keeping it. Wish the lume glowed like this all night!


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

njhinde said:


> I love my Watermelon and my new Sherbet. I don't need another Zodiac, and I don't need another GMT. But if they build this Pepsi, count me in too ;-)


Awesome! And thanks for the comment!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Bear1845 said:


> That PEPSI would look sweet. It's inevitable that it gets made. No doubt about it.
> 
> I'd like to see a white dial, two-tone SSW modeled after my ZO9207 two-tone or even a white dial SSW without the two-tone in all-steel. Some day.
> 
> ...


Haha I know the feeling! Leave a comment on the post if you're interested. The more visibility with Zodiac, the better!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

Super Sea Wolf with a pop of orange on canvas for comfort.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

I've told my tales of woe with the STP3-13 in the blaze orange '53 (ZO9265), but now for my other Zodiac, the largely forgotten "bronze brick" 68 (ZO9505). Movement-wise, I'm happy. It's a STP1-11 chronometer that performs reliably and somewhat close to spec after the cobwebs have been blown out.

I just notched three natural years with no patina interventions. It had a lot of wear in the first year and was my surfing watch at the time. It had less wear in the second year and virtually none in the third. I call it the brick - 17mm thick, 50mm bronze tonneau, 127g on stock nylon - so wearability needs addressing.

It is top heavy when you're putting it on. I dinged the raised steel crystal bezel and got my first-ever sapphire scratch after I dropped it trying to put it on. It catches on things more than I'd like but there are two redeeming features. Firstly, the stock nylon-velcro-two-piece is possibly the best non-bracelet I've had at doing the job: planting the watch and staying out of the way. It is easy to use, low profile, strong and hugs the whole wrist, comfortably planting the watch. It doesn't feel as top-heavy on-wrist as it otherwise would. I'm on my second version of it after wearing the first one out in the first year. Secondly, the caseback is a small-ish diameter so the wrist footprint is much closer to normal-sized, pretty much all steel, minimising skin irritation and making it manageable overall as you rack up the days.

I also forgot how beautiful the lumed, locking (spring-loaded) 60-click bezel is. It doesn't have a special click on 60 but jeez it's up there among the best I've tried. This piece has a lot of design depth in the relationships between the case shape, dive bezel, steel crystal bezel, a raised chapter ring and two rehauts. It's easy to see how it ended up 17mm.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

two-tone getting a tan.


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

Absolute insanity..

I send my super sea wolf for repair about 4 months ago. The crown was disengaged and wouldn't wind properly.

No emails or calls between then and now. Today I get my watch back. No report in the package on what was done.

See picture below... THE DATE WHEEL IS NOW BLACK WITH WHITE NUMERALS. For those of you that don't know, originally it is white with black numerals.

So I give them a call with my repair number.. There are zero notes, and nobody has any idea what was done to my watch..

Their advice? Send it back in. I tell them no, I don't want to be without my watch for another 4 months.. they take my number and email down and tell me they will get back to me.

I'm really at a loss for words.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

That's wild! On a side note, the black looks pretty cool to me. Send it back! Send it back!


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

Bear1845 said:


> That's wild! On a side note, the black looks pretty cool to me. Send it back! Send it back!


Thanks, but with all the problems with their movements and the horrendous customer service I think I'm done with the brand all together. At one point I had 5 super sea wolfs... shame.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

It is ridiculous that you now have a black Date Wheel. Presumably they swapped the movement with whatever was lying on their workbench at the time. Surely at some point somebody would have noticed it was completely wrong? Very strange. I understand your frustration.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I feel your pain, Brutha! I just received my Zodiac "Yellow Jacket", from Topper Jewelers - after 6 months of waiting for MY watch to be repaired, Topper just sent me a new one that hopefully their jeweler "breathed on". So far it's been fine, knock on wood! I love the look and style of that watch so much that if the STP movement in this one takes a crap on me, I'm-a send it off to "my guy" for a heart transplant for an ETA movement; FWIW, I won't have been the FIRST guy to do so!

And for whatever MY opinion is worth, _I_ think it looks GREAT with the black date wheel - it's a "One Off"!


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Super Sea Wolf Z09209


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Y'all want to know what's funny, I have three 68's and no issue with any of them, one is 5 months old (cosc) and the oldest around 3 yrs, I also have 3 cheapie Swiss Legend divers with the same movement and again, no issues, I was actually gonna keep at least one of them to steal the movement out of just in case one of my zodiac's pooped out. I hate to hear all these issues with the STP's, it's gotta be frustrating


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

This is getting a lot of wrist time. Love it.


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

My first Zodiac!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoCamel (Aug 20, 2020)

i think some of their sea wolves look nice... but yikes, the repair/reliability issues from this thread and their very limited production capabilities makes me think i need to revisit the brand in a year or so when they (hopefully) fix all the issues.


----------



## CamoCamel (Aug 20, 2020)

njhinde said:


> It is ridiculous that you now have a black Date Wheel. Presumably they swapped the movement with whatever was lying on their workbench at the time. Surely at some point somebody would have noticed it was completely wrong? Very strange. I understand your frustration.


This is not the first time I heard about them changing a white date wheel with a black one. Saw another one yesterday night in a for sale thread where upon return the owner received a black date wheel. Except he used that change to say it was a positive enhancement


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

FWIW, my 2nd "Yellow Jacket" seems to be running, winding, keeping time to +3-4spd, holding its "charge", and staying waterproof for almost one month now. I sure do like that watch when it's working right!


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Autumn has arrived in Germany, and this splash of colour is a perfect fit.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Hello

here are my two Zodiac ;]


----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

I have a 53 skin that I love. In Jan of this year I sent it in because the bezel would not turn. Zodiac said it was the case, 2 months and $395 later they sent it back. I wore it everyday, using the bezel and now the bezel is turning but with no click. Cleaned it with soap and water... still nothing. This is how it started the first time. Not sure if I will send it in again and spend another $300 plus.

So has anyone else had an issue with the bezel on the 53 skins?

Thank you

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

mtnmdc said:


> I have a 53 skin that I love. In Jan of this year I sent it in because the bezel would not turn. Zodiac said it was the case, 2 months and $395 later they sent it back. I wore it everyday, using the bezel and now the bezel is turning but with no click. Cleaned it with soap and water... still nothing. This is how it started the first time. Not sure if I will send it in again and spend another $300 plus.
> 
> So has anyone else had an issue with the bezel on the 53 skins?
> 
> ...


Why did they charge $395? Out of warranty?


----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Why did they charge $395? Out of warranty?


I never did get a warranty card. I bought it here. They stated that the case had been damaged by me. At the time I just wanted it fixed.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> View attachment 15478863
> View attachment 15478864
> View attachment 15478865
> View attachment 15478866
> View attachment 15478867


Awesome combo


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

I won something!  A long while back I entered a contest on Instagram and I won a rubber NATO strap from Zodiac. It has finally made it to my wrist and I'm really happy about it. I'm enjoying my good fortune. It's very very orange and I think it looks good paired with my blue dial SSW. I think it might be a slightly different orange than my Zodiac Aerospace but at some point I'm going to have to try it on that watch too. And it smells like vanilla! Big thanks to Zodiac!
































Fist up in celebration!









Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Nice combination with the blue dial. It makes me miss the Summer!


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## majikat (Jun 12, 2011)

My series 1 original rare white dialed Zodiac Oceanair























Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

There is a new blue no-date Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Skin for sale on the Hodinkee Shop website. It is not limited but it is exclusive to the Hodinkee Shop.










SEE THE HODINKEE WRITE-UP HERE

LINK TO THE HODINKEE SHOP LISTING

Details and Specifications
Brand and model: Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Skin
Reference: ZO9211
Functions: Hours, minutes, seconds, unidirectional rotating bezel
Material: Stainless steel
Dimensions: 40mm diameter; 13mm thickness
Crystal: Sapphire crystal on dial; mineral glass insert on bezel
Caseback: Stainless steel screw-down caseback
Dial: Blue with radial brush finish
Lume: Yes, orange Super-LumiNova on hour marker and blue Super-LumiNova on hands
Caliber: STP 3-13 automatic movement
Power Reserve: Approx. 44 hours
Water Resistance: 200 meters
Bracelet/Strap: Stainless-steel bracelet
Lug Width: 20mm
Manufactured: Switzerland
Price: $1295



















Anybody considering this one?


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Looks very cool. Thanks for posting!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Thats a nice looking watch

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Yet another Limited Edition GMT being teased on Instagram by Zodiac. Not sure if I am interested or over it to be honest. I really do love my two Zodiacs, one of them being a GMT, but the thought of another one...? Having said that, I will probably want it once released ;-)


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

And here is the announcement, via email today: 

"Zodiac & Timeless Luxury Watches have teamed up to bring you this night-dive-inspired, hyper limited edition of our fan-favorite GMT."

Fortunately this model is not for me, which is good for my sanity and my wallet.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

njhinde said:


> And here is the announcement, via email today:
> 
> "Zodiac & Timeless Luxury Watches have teamed up to bring you this night-dive-inspired, hyper limited edition of our fan-favorite GMT."
> 
> Fortunately this model is not for me, which is good for my sanity and my wallet.


Pics, links, and specs.

Timeless Luxury Watches has partnered with Zodiac to introduce a new Super Sea Wolf GMT Blackout version, limited edition of 82 pieces.










MORE INFO FROM TIMELESS

TIMELESS PRE-ORDER PAGE

TIMELESS ON INSTAGRAM

ZODIAC WATCHES ON INSTAGRAM










Details and Specifications
Brand and model: Zodiac x Timeless Super Sea Wolf GMT Blackout
Case material: Stainless steel w/ black DLC finish
Reference: ZO9407
Case diameter: 40mm
Lug to lug: 48 mm
Thickness: 13mm
Lug width: 20 mm
Movement: ETA 2893-2 automatic GMT
Power Reserve: 38 hours
Water resistant: 200 meters / 20 ATM
Crystal: Sapphire glass
Bracelet and additional black tropic strap included
Limited edition of 82 pieces
Delivery beginning November 15th, 2020
Price: $1,895










A BLOG TO WATCH

WORN & WOUND


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

That looks sweet.


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Wearing my 53 Skin today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

All nice stuff. Glad to see they are riding the GMT wave here. I think I'll stick to the one that says.....Aerospace
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jae Arr (Jul 4, 2014)

These are on my grail list. Fell in love with the watermelon version, but there are so many great colorways id take any.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

View attachment 15535187


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Just saw this over at gearpatrol. Available in two versions.






GMT Watches For Men - Zodiac Watches®







www.zodiacwatches.com


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Bear1845 said:


> Just saw this over at gearpatrol. Available in two versions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome


----------



## majikat (Jun 12, 2011)

wheelbuilder said:


> The black 68 indeed looks pretty fantastic!


What makes it a 68?
Is it the year of manufacture?
Pls.

Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## majikat (Jun 12, 2011)

Here is my grail Zodiac
Oceanair White!









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Pic from windupwatchshop. This is my favorite Zodiac.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Not sure if I posted these in here or not...


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Worn & Wound's WindUp Watch Shop has announced two new Zodiac Super Sea Wolf GMT models, one in steel and one with a two-tone (steel and PVD gold) finish.



> "While not limited editions, it is worth noting that these are limited production, meaning that they are made in small batches and won't last too long."












MORE INFO IN THE WINDUP SHOP HERE

FOR SALE IN THE WINDUP SHOP HERE

Details and Specifications
Brand and model: Zodiac Super Sea Wolf GMT
Case material: Stainless steel and gold PVD
Steel Reference: ZO9405
Two-tone reference: ZO9406
Case diameter: 40mm
Lug to lug: 49mm
Thickness: 13.6mm
Lug width: 20 mm
Movement: ETA 2893-2 automatic GMT
*Movement: Soprod C125 automatic GMT*
Power Reserve: 38 hours
Bezel: 24-click bi-directional w/ metal insert
Water resistant: 200 meters / 20 ATM
Crystal: Domed sapphire glass
Stainless steel 3-link bracelet
Price: $1795


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Worn & Wound's WindUp Watch Shop has announced two new Zodiac Super Sea Wolf GMT models, one in steel and one with a two-tone (steel and PVD gold) finish.
> 
> . . .


I've always dug the Super Sea Wolf GMTs. Great vintage styling, and the SS bezel look is .

The l2l is just a touch long for me, though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

These new GMT's look good, and I think it makes sense to release "unlimited" versions.

I still love wearing my GMT in these darker Winter days


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## seattlet (Nov 27, 2019)

I got on the zodiac train a little too late. Does anyone know if they restock old colorways? I see the Blue SSW ZO9266 no longer on their website.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

seattlet said:


> I got on the zodiac train a little too late. Does anyone know if they restock old colorways? I see the Blue SSW ZO9266 no longer on their website.


They have restocked some "sold out" colorways in the past. But that model can also be bought from a number of other authorized retailers. I've added some links below. My recommendation would be to sign up for the Watch Station email list to get a 25% off code (down to $1046) or to call a dealer like Topper to see if they can go any lower than that.









Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Dive Watch ZO9266


Classically colorful and capable, this Zodiac Super Sea Wolf comes to life in a rich, navy blue hue, cheerfully contrasted by thoughtful touches of orange. This stainless steel dive watch is equipped with an STP 3-13 automatic movement, and maintains a hearty 200 meters of water resistance...




topperjewelers.com










Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 – Windup Watch Shop


The Sea Wolf is Zodiac's most important and iconic watch design. First released in 1953, it is one of the watches that has defined the modern dive watch. Featuring a rotating bezel, large lumed markers and hands, and a steel bracelet, it had all of the elements needed for a diver. It was also...




windupwatchshop.com













Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Blue Dial


Delivery: 1 MonthFeaturing a stainless-steel case and uni-directional mineral crystal topring, matte blue dial, stainless-steel 5-link bracelet and C3 SuperLuminova hands and indexes, Sea Wolf conveys the brand's commitment to definitive style with timeless roots. The STP 3-13 automatic movement...




www.exquisitetimepieces.com













Zodiac Super Seawolf Watch ZO9266


From the expert watchmakers of Zodiac, this luxury watch for Gents packs glamour and elegance into one remarkable timepiece. Zodiac created this watch for those always on the go, but still want to stay fashionable. Its Blue dial is made of a high quality build. The Automatic (self winding)...




www.miamilakesj.com













Zodiac Super Sea Wolf SS Automatic Silver Blue


Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Silver Matte Blue SS is now available at Watches.com. Free Worldwide Shipping* and Easy Returns. Shop Now




www.watches.com













Super Sea Wolf ZO9266


Let’s get the basics out of the way: The 40mm Super Sea Wolf case offers 200m water resistance. The ‘70s-inspired dial aesthetic is both legible and visually striking. It’s exactly the kind of watch that’s the perfect choice for serving as a trusty companion on adventures. With good looks and...




shop.hodinkee.com













Super Sea Wolf Compression


Legendary watchmakers with over 150 years of experience




huckberry.com










Super Sea Wolf Automatic Stainless Steel Watch







www.watchstation.com


----------



## SilentPartner (Jun 2, 2020)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Not sure if I posted these in here or not...
> View attachment 15549962
> View attachment 15549963
> View attachment 15549964
> ...


Beautiful!!! Do you know what that model is called please?


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

Bear1845 said:


> Pic from windupwatchshop. This is my favorite Zodiac.


My also together with the Sea dragon/Grandhydra models


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

SilentPartner said:


> Beautiful!!! Do you know what that model is called please?


zo9206..This is the 1955 ReIssue,complete with 20-16mm tapered bracelet..


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

[QUOTE = "E8ArmyDiver, post: 52674697, członek: 54198"]
zo9206..To jest wydanie ReIssue 1955, w komplecie ze zwężaną bransoletą 20-16 mm. [DOŁĄCZ = pełna] 15566847 [/ DOŁĄCZ] [DOŁĄCZ = pełna] 15566849 [/ DOŁĄCZ] [DOŁĄCZ = mocuj] 15566851 [/ DOŁĄCZ] [DOŁĄCZ] = pełny] 15566852 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = pełny] 15566853 [/ ATTACH]
[/ ZACYTOWAĆ]

piękny


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

I am soon to be the happy owner of my second Super Sea Wolf. While I love them both, they are versions that do not work with Zodiac's beautiful jubilee bracelet, which is a shame.

For the life of me, I cannot imagine why Zodiac would not make the case the same on all of the SSW's so that all of the bracelets will work on any other SSW. They are losing money since many people would buy the jubilee bracelet as a separate accessory for a SSW if it fit all the models. For those of you who have not seen this oft-discussed issue, the SSWs that come with the jubilee bracelet have an etched-out crease at the base of the case between the lugs. The jubilee end-clasps have a corresponding ridge that fits in that etched out space, making the bracelet fit nicely snug to the case. Without that etched out space, however, the jubilee bracelet will not fit.

I am considering purchasing a Grandhydra because they are so cheap now on the secondary market; I like how it looks; don't mind that it is a quartz version; and I'm wondering how the bracelet would look on the SSWs. They are both 20mm wide and they look like they would fit.

But has anyone used a Grandhydra (or Grandrally, for that matter) stainless steel bracelet on a Super Sea Wolf? Any thoughts on how that would look?

Here are pictures of my two SSWs, and the Grand Hydra with the stainless steel bracelet that I am considering.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Still running smoothly a while after returning from service. Much more time has elapsed than when it initially started developing problems, so it appears as if the issue with the movement has been resolved.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Mine's continuing to work well too, albeit running a bit fast(er) than _I_ like. Here on the OUTSTANDING Zodiac Tropic style strap, although I just switched back to the Jubilee bracelet, which the rally dial fairly BEGS for:


----------



## andy_t (Sep 25, 2019)

Such beautiful watches. I've searched the web for reviews and videos, and I've fallen for the design and finishing of the watch. It's kind of unique and a really nice contemporary take on a vintage classic. I've got sold immediately and I wanted to get one for daily wear. I've placed an order for the 9266, it's a beauty. All the official information and blogs reviewing the watch had nothing but best words for the watch and described the STP 3-13 as a step up from the ETA. In theory, the finishing and the swan neck should be right?

And then, with all the excitement I went online to check more pics and experiences of owners of these watches, and where else to look then wus. I got really surprised and a bit worried to read so many storries about so many issues with the bracelets and the movements. At first, I know that this things happen, and it's normal for a few issues here and there, and they do come with world wide coverage by fossil, so I thought is kind of ok. But as I kept reading, it turns out it's not only one or two watches that had issues. And still keep in mind they don't sell tons of these, and yet you find stories of owners having issues everywhere you look (except the blogs and youtube). Furthermore, when I read that many microbrands dropped the STP movements for having a bad failure rate, I've just realized that I'll give it a pass despite the awesome design. I wouldn't like to be constantly on the edge if my watch falls off due to a bracelet failure or waiting to see if my movements stops or not... and I would definitely not be into having to deal with service centres for months or look for movement replacements. So luckily my order haven't shipped and I was able to cancel it.

On the other side I am glad to see many people enjoying these watches without an issue, beautiful indeed. Mine could have been a good one too, but I guess not ready to take the chance, especially at the price point. Now I really hope Zodiac people would do something about this. The word is already out there, so they really need to pull it together. If it were a stock ETA or Sellita, I would have been wearing one right now. Too bad...


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

asdassandrej said:


> Such beautiful watches. I've searched the web for reviews and videos, and I've fallen for the design and finishing of the watch. It's kind of unique and a really nice contemporary take on a vintage classic. I've got sold immediately and I wanted to get one for daily wear. I've placed an order for the 9266, it's a beauty. All the official information and blogs reviewing the watch had nothing but best words for the watch and described the STP 3-13 as a step up from the ETA. In theory, the finishing and the swan neck should be right?
> 
> And then, with all the excitement I went online to check more pics and experiences of owners of these watches, and where else to look then wus. I got really surprised and a bit worried to read so many storries about so many issues with the bracelets and the movements. At first, I know that this things happen, and it's normal for a few issues here and there, and they do come with world wide coverage by fossil, so I thought is kind of ok. But as I kept reading, it turns out it's not only one or two watches that had issues. And still keep in mind they don't sell tons of these, and yet you find stories of owners having issues everywhere you look (except the blogs and youtube). Furthermore, when I read that many microbrands dropped the STP movements for having a bad failure rate, I've just realized that I'll give it a pass despite the awesome design. I wouldn't like to be constantly on the edge if my watch falls off due to a bracelet failure or waiting to see if my movements stops or not... and I would definitely not be into having to deal with service centres for months or look for movement replacements. So luckily my order haven't shipped and I was able to cancel it.
> 
> On the other side I am glad to see many people enjoying these watches without an issue, beautiful indeed. Mine could have been a good one too, but I guess not ready to take the chance, especially at the price point. Now I really hope Zodiac people would do something about this. The word is already out there, so they really need to pull it together. If it were a stock ETA or Sellita, I would have been wearing one right now. Too bad...


Great post and I understand your trepidation completely. As one of the guys in thread that I think had the most (3 out of 4) fail and go back to Zodiac, I feel confident that whatever the problem with the movement was has been rectified. All 3 are trouble free and smooth winding. No tell-tale trouble signs that they exhibited originally. I have no experience with the bracelet problems.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm one for two on this movement; the second Yellow Rally that I received to replace the first trouble-strewn variant has been running flawlessly since I got it several months ago. Having said that, I was (and AM) fully braced for an eventual ETA2824-2 "heart transplant" on mine SOMETIME down the road...

As far as the bracelet is concerned, I transferred mine to a generic Jubilee bracelet, not wanting to risk failure while wearing mine; somehow I don't think you'd have much luck on a Warranty Claim for a bezel/crystal repair if your watch came off of your wrist due to a bracelet failure...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

wheelbuilder said:


> Great post and I understand your trepidation completely. As one of the guys in thread that I think had the most (3 out of 4) fail and go back to Zodiac, I feel confident that whatever the problem with the movement was has been rectified. All 3 are trouble free and smooth winding. No tell-tale trouble signs that they exhibited originally. I have no experience with the bracelet problems.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


My '55 reissue has been running perfectly since coming back with a new movement..I'm confident that it was 1 production run & honestly IT WAS Zodiacs RE ENTRY to the market so I can forgive..


----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

I have a 53 skin and love it, but the bezel spring has worn out twice now. I have my watch maker looking at a better spring. It's really the only issue I have with Zodiac. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> My '55 reissue has been running perfectly since coming back with a new movement..I'm confident that it was 1 production run & honestly IT WAS Zodiacs RE ENTRY to the market so I can forgive..
> View attachment 15594481


I kind of agree with this. It does seem and feel as if it was a bad batch of movements, as the 3 replacement movements I have since received (2 of them COSC as an apology) feel so much better than the originals. The crown action, the distinct 3 positions, the winding are all much much more refined feeling than the originals were even when they were working fine.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Time for some colour (green won today).










asdassandrej - just to add to the previous comments: I had once posted about my bracelet breaking, but Zodiac very quickly sent me a new one. I haven't had any issues since, nor with the movements in mine, and I had no concerns at all about ordering a second Zodiac (even though the GMT is not an STPx). These are great watches, and if you like the style, I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

53 Skin today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

53









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

SSW68









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## blaster99 (Jul 4, 2014)

Ok it's not a Super Sea Wolf but I took delivery of this beautiful Olympos today. Loving it.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Oooh! Can we officially post non-SSW's in this thread?! Somebody needs to give an official word! I have a few to post! Make a command level decision, someone .......anyone!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## blaster99 (Jul 4, 2014)

Seems like we need a Zodiac thread in general. Or a whole sub-section!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Snowing again in Germany 

Still loving my orange GMT. Only question is why the hour markers have no lume applied, contrary to the initial photos from Zodiac. Anyone else have the same on their GMT? Not an issue for me in this case, just curious.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

njhinde said:


> Snowing again in Germany
> 
> Still loving my orange GMT. Only question is why the hour markers have no lume applied, contrary to the initial photos from Zodiac. Anyone else have the same on their GMT? Not an issue for me in this case, just curious.


My Aerospace GMT has lume on the markers.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

New to the Zodiac world, just received my 2 first pieces this week and really enjoying them. Have a great we !


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

Guys, will probably let go my SSW 68 Andy Mann (like new, full kit), what cash & trade value would you give? 
Thanks


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

It's raining today, so naturally only a good Diver will survive. Any excuse really ;-)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15733909


That's a KILLER pairing! Aftermarket strap, I take it? That's a perfect "_I_ wouldn't have thought of THAT!" watch/strap pairing that truly complements one-another...


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;] thank you very much, and the strap bought for a few dollars on aliexpres and today on a mesh bracelet


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Difficult choice of who to leave the watch ⌚ 🤍⌚🖤🤔 ???


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

A beautiful sunny day is a perfect Zodiac day


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

I am disappointed to report that although the time for repairs seems to have improved, the quality of the repair operation at FG in Texas is not good.

I just today got a SSW watch back that was sent in about a month ago for a movement issue (limited edition COSC movement watch), and upon opening the box I immediately notice that the date disc on the movement they installed is misaligned and not squarely seated in the date window.  At least it is the right color date wheel!

Sorry for the crappy quality photo.










Is this misaligned date disc on the movement something a real watch repair shop could fix? I really don't want to send it back in to FG and roll the dice again. It appears to be working OK. They are such nice looking watches but the Customer Service and repair problems are a real disappointment.


----------



## frisconative (Jun 8, 2017)

Hey friends!

Long time creeper. First time post.

I don't know what it was about this watch, but the Huckberry x Zodiac Super Sea Wolf "Farallon" compelled me to finally pull the trigger. Just got it today and had to share this beautiful textured dial that I'm already obsessed with. Not sure I'll ever take it off.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I love that dial. I saw them posted and almost bought one, but had to hold back since I had just popped my wad on a couple of really expensive watches.....


frisconative said:


> Hey friends!
> 
> Long time creeper. First time post.
> 
> ...


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

frisconative said:


> Hey friends!
> 
> Long time creeper. First time post.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard & WOW,what a great entry post!
Stunning watch,feel free to load the thread with pics!


----------



## martyINaustin (Apr 11, 2019)

love that Huckleberry! but i finally got my target watch. been looking for this one for about 3 years...


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## saturnphive (Oct 23, 2017)

WOW that Huckleberry and whatever this Orange with the 1/4 texture dial are awesome. Love the lumed logo in the 12 - and the texture vanish-pointing INTO the 12 on the huckleberry. Nice to see some new designs 

...Boy every time I look at the orange one something new pops out - neat unique coining, 4 o'clock crown, i love the slopey, fuji-style applied indices, and the tiny 10 and 5 in the bezel....man really cool look!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

saturnphive said:


> WOW that Huckleberry and whatever this Orange with the 1/4 texture dial are awesome. Love the lumed logo in the 12 - and the texture vanish-pointing INTO the 12 on the huckleberry. Nice to see some new designs
> 
> ...Boy every time I look at the orange one something new pops out - neat unique coining, 4 o'clock crown, i love the slopey, fuji-style applied indices, and the tiny 10 and 5 in the bezel....man really cool look!


thank you on behalf of my watch, it's already an old model, very hardly available, now Zodiac Oceanaire, it's been with me for 10 years


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Add this one to the list of pooped out movements, only way to get it running is to nudge the seconds hand in a counter clockwise direction, it's done this 3 times now, I'm thinking about just putting an eta in it and being done with it I do have three 1-11's that run excellent, might even use one of them, I don't really trust anyone to repair the one that's in the watch without scratching something or if replaced using the wrong color date wheel, really irritated to be honest.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

My SECOND Zodiac Yellow Rally is back to Topper for "regulation". I've already arranged with a(nother) watchmaker to retrofit an ETA2824-2 if it comes back with the same issues as the 1st one and now this one. LOVE the watch; not so much the STP3-13 movement. What good is a warranty - HOWEVER long - if the movement keeps crapping out? Topper has had my Yellow Rally(s) longer than _I_ have, LOL...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Man it sucks you guys are still having troubles..I found using FaceBook(yea I know I swore I would NEVER)to harass them I actually got faster response..Good luck..


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Man it sucks you guys are still having troubles..I found using FaceBook(yea I know I swore I would NEVER)to harass them I actually got faster response..Good luck..


Harass Zodiac?

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

TheGanzman said:


> My SECOND Zodiac Yellow Rally is back to Topper for "regulation". I've already arranged with a(nother) watchmaker to retrofit an ETA2824-2 if it comes back with the same issues as the 1st one and now this one. LOVE the watch; not so much the STP3-13 movement. What good is a warranty - HOWEVER long - if the movement keeps crapping out? Topper has had my Yellow Rally(s) longer than _I_ have, LOL...


It's funny, I reached out twice to Topper, where I originally purchased the watch, and have not gotten a response, it's been 2 months. Had they sold me on the idea of sending it in for service, I would have but not replying doesn't give me a good feeling, I could and probably should call but I'm still unsure what direction to take with the watch.

It's interesting that I have 3 Swiss Legend cheapies with the STP1-11 movement that all run very well without issue, probably as good as the 3-13 that's in the watch.

I hope you get yours sorted, nothing worse than being without a nice watch like that...


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Michael 808 said:


> It's funny, I reached out twice to Topper, where I originally purchased the watch, and have not gotten a response, it's been 2 months. Had they sold me on the idea of sending it in for service, I would have but not replying doesn't give me a good feeling, I could and probably should call but I'm still unsure what direction to take with the watch.
> 
> It's interesting that I have 3 Swiss Legend cheapies with the STP1-11 movement that all run very well without issue, probably as good as the 3-13 that's in the watch.
> 
> I hope you get yours sorted, nothing worse than being without a nice watch like that...


You should always call instead of emailing if you are interested in getting something done. I find this true with any business.

I can't make excuses for Toppers, as I am within driving distance I always call or go in, but judging from the amount of people shopping, even during Covid, when I go in that place is always busy. I reached out before via message to them about a watch before and didn't get a reply, but I always get a call back if I reach out via phone.....that's if someone doesn't help me immediately

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

brash47 said:


> Harass Zodiac?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Yep,back what a year now,when my '55 reissue stopped running..After several emails to Zodiac with no reply I opened a FB account & started sending blunt messages for all to see about the poor quality movement & even worse CS..Within 6 weeks it was back with a new movement & hasn't had any trouble since...


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Michael 808 said:


> It's funny, I reached out twice to Topper, where I originally purchased the watch, and have not gotten a response, it's been 2 months. Had they sold me on the idea of sending it in for service, I would have but not replying doesn't give me a good feeling, I could and probably should call but I'm still unsure what direction to take with the watch.
> 
> It's interesting that I have 3 Swiss Legend cheapies with the STP1-11 movement that all run very well without issue, probably as good as the 3-13 that's in the watch.
> 
> I hope you get yours sorted, nothing worse than being without a nice watch like that...


You need to call. Whatever associate you speak to, describe the problem and ask for Russ Kaplan to contact you. Despite him being the "less popular" brother he gets stuff done. Rob can be very busy at times and is very involved in the "watch community" and sometimes has too much to do. 
I promise this will work to your satisfaction.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Yep,back what a year now,when my '55 reissue stopped running..After several emails to Zodiac with no reply I opened a FB account & started sending blunt messages for all to see about the poor quality movement & even worse CS..Within 6 weeks it was back with a new movement & hasn't had any trouble since...


Love it

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

Guys, 
Need your advice to help me price my LE SSW 68 Saturation Andy Mann. It is like new and full kit. 
Thanks for your help and have a good we!


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Still performing well after repair. Smooth winding with no tell-tale signs of upcoming problems.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

It is back from the service center -- date wheel alignment looks better this time!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15781305


Purdy!!!!! I love the look of this watch

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

karwath said:


> View attachment 15783206


Another really great looking watch. Zodiac has such great colors.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

brash47 said:


> Another really great looking watch. Zodiac has such great colors.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Totally agree about the great colours ;-)










This photo was from last year. I really miss the beach!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Don't wear this much as the wife usually takes it.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

I decided to put this one on the oyster bracelet instead of the jubilee bracelet. I think it looks better.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry if it's already been explained, but did anyone figure out what, precisely, the problem is with these watches? I purchased the PX model from Hodinkee (ZO9209), and while I otherwise love the watch it's the only watch I've ever had that's completely failed. And I've gone through a lot of mechanical watches since I first got this disorder 10 years ago.

Mine just stopped working and handwinding, so I suspect that something went wrong with the winding mechanism or the mainspring / mainspring barrel. Hodinkee's customer service was absolutely excellent, but I had to send mine back midway through the panic-demic, so I was without my watch for a while. It's been back now for several months and so far so good. You think after so many problems - likely the same problem - Zodiac/Fossil would have a fix by now! I think it's commendable that Fossil is making their own movements, but now we know why so many manufacturers - even larger Swiss manufacturers - don't make their own movements.

Obligatory wrist shot from today:


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I spoke to Rob at Topper this past Tuesday with respect to my (2nd) Zodiac Yellow Rally that they've had there for a couple weeks now. He told me that they have a master watchmaker (either on-site or locally), so they won't be sending mine to Tejas for repair, but they are waiting for some (supposedly) revised/improved/heavy duty retrofit movement "kits" from Switzerland now. He anticipated my watch would be serviced with one of said kits and returned to me w/in 30 days; I guess we'll see what we see!

FWIW, this will be my LAST "extension of faith" towards the STP movement. If it fails THIS time, I've already arranged for a watchmaker to install an ETA2824-2 movement in my Zodiac Yellow Rally, as others have already done. As the elephant said when he dropped a steamer in Times Square - "THAT remains to be SEEN!"


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15781305


My all white SSW (and the Goldens) - I call it the "white out" for lack of another nickname - says hello.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

TheGanzman said:


> FWIW, this will be my LAST "extension of faith" towards the STP movement. If it fails THIS time, I've already arranged for a watchmaker to install an ETA2824-2 movement in my Zodiac Yellow Rally, as others have already done. As the elephant said when he dropped a steamer in Times Square - "THAT remains to be SEEN!"


So the ETA 2824-2 is a perfect fit? Good to know. I love my two SSWs and will make this switch if ever necessary.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Scrolling through this thread again, and despite the issues that some have experienced with the STP movement, I keep falling in love with one Super Sea Wolf after another. I feel like I'm a freshman back on my college campus, walking across the quad on that first beautiful Spring day, seeing one stunning girl after another. 

From the all-blue and all-green colorways, to the watermelon, sherbet, all-black and white-wolf (I've heard the black dial / white bezel version called that), I seriously wonder how many of these Zodiacs I'll own someday ... in addition to the two pictured above. 

There are so many watches that look boring or just like some other watch, even at much higher price points. But the Super Sea Wolfs (wolves?) really stand out. Enjoy them everyone!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

VaEagle said:


> So the ETA 2824-2 is a perfect fit? Good to know. I love my two SSWs and will make this switch if ever necessary.
> 
> Beautiful you have these two Zodiacs  I thought about buying an original bracelet for him, tell me this bracelet fits from your other Zodiac?


Beautiful you have these two Zodiacs  I thought about buying an original bracelet for him, tell me this bracelet fits from your other Zodiac?


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

lysolek007 said:


> Beautiful you have these two Zodiacs  I thought about buying an original bracelet for him, tell me this bracelet fits from your other Zodiac?


The fact that the jubilee bracelet standard on some of the SSWs (like model #ZO9266) does not fit on other SSWs (both of mine) is well documented ... and stupid/infuriating. If an SSW comes with the jubilee bracelet, there is an etched groove in the case between the lugs. Without that groove, the OEM Zodiac jubilee bracelet won't fit. Unfathomable that Zodiac would not use the same case for all SSWs. Then people like me would pay $200 or more to buy the bracelet if it didn't come standard on the SSW we bought. (I'm literally begging to give them my money!)

But there are a number of aftermarket bracelets that fit. My bracelet (on the blue/baby blue SSW pictured above and again below) comes off an obscure Swedish microbrand watch I own, a Lindskog Legacy. It just happened to fit. Hadley Roma makes a jubilee that fits too. Make sure it has solid end links.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

The fact that the jubilee bracelet standard on some of the SSWs (like model #ZO9266) does not fit on other SSWs (both of mine) is well documented ... and stupid/infuriating. If an SSW comes with the jubilee bracelet, there is an etched groove in the case between the lugs. Without that groove, the OEM Zodiac jubilee bracelet won't fit. Unfathomable that Zodiac would not use the same case for all SSWs. Then people like me would pay $200 or more to buy the bracelet if it didn't come standard on the SSW we bought. (I'm literally begging to give them my money!)

But there are a number of aftermarket bracelets that fit. My bracelet (on the blue/baby blue SSW pictured above and again below) comes off an obscure Swedish microbrand watch I own, a Lindskog Legacy. It just happened to fit. Hadley Roma makes a jubilee that fits too. Make sure it has solid end links.

[/ZACYTOWAĆ]
Tell me this bracelet, what do you have, also fits that white zodiac? Can you send me a link for this bracelet?


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

[/ZACYTOWAĆ]
Tell me this bracelet, what do you have, also fits that white zodiac? Can you send me a link for this bracelet?
[/QUOTE]

Here you go, and just $95, plus shipping: Engineers Metal Link Bracelet | lindskogsweden

I don't think Lindskog has sold many watches, although I will say that my Legacy was a lot of watch for the money.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

VaEagle said:


> [/ZACYTOWAĆ]
> Tell me this bracelet, what do you have, also fits that white zodiac? Can you send me a link for this bracelet?


Here you go, and just $95, plus shipping: Engineers Metal Link Bracelet | lindskogsweden

I don't think Lindskog has sold many watches, although I will say that my Legacy was a lot of watch for the money.

[/QUOTE]
I have a big request, could you take pictures of me how this bracelet looks on this white Zodiac


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I have 6 SSWs. 3 have the 3-13 movement. 2 failed and Rob had to send them back to Dallas for me. After what seemed like forever, I got them back and haven't had any issues.....yet. But they have been sitting relatively unworn since I got them back. 

My Aerospace GMT, I'm not worried about at all. It has an ETA in it. It might do Zodiac some good just to kill this movement and resource it out. At this point, even a Sellita would be a better alternative.

I'll keep my 3 Toppers Limiteds as they are gorgeous watches. Might be someday ill have to change out the movement. 

Tudor has been going through this same thing with the GMT movement they made....massive failure rate. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

brash47 said:


> I have 6 SSWs. 3 have the 3-13 movement. 2 failed and Rob had to send them back to Dallas for me. After what seemed like forever, I got them back and haven't had any issues.....yet. But they have been sitting relatively unworn since I got them back.
> 
> My Aerospace GMT, I'm not worried about at all. It has an ETA in it. It might do Zodiac some good just to kill this movement and resource it out. At this point, even a Sellita would be a better alternative.
> 
> ...


I really enjoy my 68 that has died, I have a total of 3 and of course the one with the 3-13 dies on me, I'm just going to install a spare eta2824 in it and be done, it already has a black date wheel so it'll be a 20 minute job.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Nice!! Would putting a 2829 be better for cosc since all 3 I have a cosc? I don't know that much about it 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

VaEagle said:


> Hadley Roma makes a jubilee that fits too. Make sure it has solid end links.


Do you have a link to the right Hadley Roma jubilee? Thanks


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

karwath said:


> Do you have a link to the right Hadley Roma jubilee? Thanks


I don't. I just know that it was a 20mm Hadley jubilee bracelet.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

68









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

Add me to the list of folks who absolutely love the designs of Zodiac Super Sea Wolf watches...I began buying them when Fossil first began reissuing them. Unfortunately, I also have had issues with the STP movements. I had a chronometer that did not keep chronometer time, and another where the applied index at the six o'clock mark fell off. I was ready to swear off Zodiac....until I saw the sherbet, with the ETA 2893-2. I got that one, and it runs like a top. If Zodiac switches over to Sellita or ETA movements, I will continue to buy...but I am done with the STP movements.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

brash47 said:


> Nice!! Would putting a 2829 be better for cosc since all 3 I have a cosc? I don't know that much about it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


My understanding is that a ETA 2892 would require much more work for a watchmaker to install as it is not the same dimensions at the STP. Whereas a 2824 fits perfectly as a drop-in replacement for the STP.

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> My understanding is that a ETA 2892 would require much more work for a watchmaker to install as it is not the same dimensions at the STP. Whereas a 2824 fits perfectly as a drop-in replacement for the STP.
> 
> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


Ah okay. Didn't know that part

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

I once asked a watchmaker to quote me for swapping out a movement in a watch...he wanted something like $400 to put in a base-grade 2824-2.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

bellbrass said:


> I once asked a watchmaker to quote me for swapping out a movement in a watch...he wanted something like $400 to put in a base-grade 2824-2.


I'm already starting to save my pennies towards THAT very contingency, as I wait for yet another STP repair. I think that as the years pass, the STP movement will be looked at as "the Edsel of watch movements", regrettably for those of us who are having trouble with them. Just like the Ford product from the '50's, there were some who never had any trouble, but they were few & far between...


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Just to make sure there is some glimmer of hope to all that are dealing with this, and conversations with Russ at Topper, it seems that SOME of the repairs have worked well. I had 3 out 4 fail, one twice. The watches that have come back are now longer in service than prior to the original failures. There are no tell tale warning signs that were apparent originally. Winding is as smooth as can be, accuracy is good, power reserve is high. 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

Well, and to be positive as well as honest, I have several Zodiacs, some with the STP 1-11, and couple with the 3-13, and they have worked fine, although I have not worn any of them consistently (more than 2-3 weeks at a time, at most). And, to the points made above, the one repair Topper did on my Topper Edition SSW Chronometer turned out well: that watch is keeping COSC time, and so far, running great.

I had a look around on the internet, and it seems that the only new models of Super Sea Wolves in the last year or so have been GMT models with ETA 2893-2 movements (maybe I am wrong on this). I wonder if Zodiac is doing a total switchover to ETA or Sellita movements.


----------



## Tickclic (Mar 11, 2019)

Rainrunner said:


> Slowly building my diver collection, well most are divers, and just picked up this Seawolf the other day. Doesn't have the perfect dial, but then again it feels great to wear around. Still though, I'd prefer the oyster bracelet over the commando strap.
> 
> View attachment 15114043


Wow! I'm going through this whole thread of 11 months, and I found a poster with an ORIGINAL SW, pre 1970! I did see one other original one very early on in these 28 pages so far.
I am going to post some comments once I finish reading the 36 pages , it's taken over 1.5 hours.


----------



## Tickclic (Mar 11, 2019)

Rainrunner said:


> Slowly building my diver collection, well most are divers, and just picked up this Seawolf the other day. Doesn't have the perfect dial, but then again it feels great to wear around. Still though, I'd prefer the oyster bracelet over the commando strap.
> 
> View attachment 15114043


Wow! I'm going through this whole thread of 11 months, and I found a poster with an ORIGINAL SW.
Well done. I am going to post some comments once I finish the reading the 36 pages


----------



## Tickclic (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi- I have spent 1.5 hours going through this 36 page thread of the past 11 months. Please don't take this lengthy response wrong , but I believe some constructive criticism is in order. For you and Zodiac /Toppers.
I have 4 vintage Zodiac SW,newest being about 1970 with an Acrylic bezel.
I love them, they are classic, run well and vintage...like me.
As I read all your comments , I was continually perplexed at your frustration dealing with Topper/ Zodiac dealing with the ETA/STP movements, your watch being in the repair center " for longer than I have owned it" as one poster said.
Here are a couple more quotes from reading through all your disappointment and frustration.:" thanks, but with all the problems with their movements and the horrendous customer service I think i'm done with this brand."
" I had 3 out of 4 fail"
"I have 6 SW's, 3 have the 3-13 movement. 2 failed"
"4 months at Zodiac repair"
Seems to me that the current owner of Zodiac which is Fossil( correct) , has failed miserably. "A batch of bad movements" , and the repair center is scrambling and overwhelmed with repairs. One poster got the wrong colored date wheel back when it returned from service, another 2 had the date misaligned in the window. Can you tell they are overwhelmed with poorly manufactured watches?
These newer Zodiac SW's are absolutely beautiful! But not as watches,cause they are really very expensive costume jewelry. Issues with the bracelet coming off.?! The lugs aren't drilled all the way through!? You switch the band's and bracelets around to give it a different cool look,but the movement remains a real problem.
Seems like you folks keep going down the same path and expecting different results dealing with Topper and the repair center.
You have started a page to request a Pepsi dial reissue? How about start a page and have them get their act together,with some real quality!
A couple members posted descriptions of new Sw's...$13-1,7,00. That's a lot if money for a variety of problems ,poor custom service and lengthy repairs.
This year I have bought 2 real vintage Zodiac SW with the original boxes ,manuals and original JB Champion bracelets for $1117 and $1204. Both are being serviced before I use them. My watchmaker,who knows these SW's well,emailed me and said the one he started working on is fine,just needs servicing and the replacement crown changed to back to the original factor kind, which he luckily had on hand. Since the original Zodiac company went bankrupt many years ago, the parts are hard to come by. I am willing to part out a rough SW I bought for the parts.
I sincerely feel for you people banging your heads against the wall in frustration with these poor movements and bracelet issues and lack of quality repairs.
Can you start a letter writing (on paper, I'm serious)campaign to urge Zodiac to make a quality product, replace all the crummy movements for free, with a GOOD and RELIABLE one. It can be done!
Your emails go unanswered, so that isn't working out well. They are swamped, with repairs , go up the ladder to corporate management. That does work!
These past 11 months have been real tough on us with the pandemic. I totally understand being stuck at home playing with watches.
We will/are getting through this virus. I hope you can get through your watch issues.
Your frustration is unfathomable to me.
Sincerely, Jim in Washington state , USA


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Tickclic said:


> Your frustration is *unfathomable* to me...
> Sincerely, Jim in Washington state , USA


I see what you did there...


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Tickclic said:


> Hi- I have spent 1.5 hours going through this 36 page thread of the past 11 months. Please don't take this lengthy response wrong , but I believe some constructive criticism is in order. For you and Zodiac /Toppers.
> I have 4 vintage Zodiac SW,newest being about 1970 with an Acrylic bezel.
> I love them, they are classic, run well and vintage...like me.
> As I read all your comments , I was continually perplexed at your frustration dealing with Topper/ Zodiac dealing with the ETA/STP movements, your watch being in the repair center " for longer than I have owned it" as one poster said.
> ...


Appreciate your concern. Not sure about anyone else, but I live near Topper. I have had several discussions with both Rob and Russ in person about this. There is nobody more upset, or putting more pressure on Zodiac than them. They have a lot of pull with Zodiac as they have done several colabs with them and have had a bit of design influence with a few of the re-issues that were stock Zodiac models.....53 and 68 to be specific. Not sure what exactly they have done as I am not privy nor feel entitled to know anything other than they are upset and have stated so to Zodiac. Something was done for sure in my case as the 3 watches that ultimately came back have been perfect, and truth be told, wind and operate differently than the originals even when new. If I didn't have a bunch of dive watches I may have been a lot more upset, but I am ok with the final outcome. Cost me nothing and 2 of the 3 were not purchased through Topper (bought Grey) but they had it done free of charge. 
I do hope they hold up, and believe this was a serious fumble,but I have been a Zodiac fan and owner since 2006 or so and love their brand.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

wheelbuilder said:


> Appreciate your concern. Not sure about anyone else, but I live near Topper. I have had several discussions with both Rob and Russ in person about this. There is nobody more upset, or putting more pressure on Zodiac than them. They have a lot of pull with Zodiac as they have done several colabs with them and have had a bit of design influence with a few of the re-issues that were stock Zodiac models.....53 and 68 to be specific. Not sure what exactly they have done as I am not privy nor feel entitled to know anything other than they are upset and have stated so to Zodiac. Something was done for sure in my case as the 3 watches that ultimately came back have been perfect, and truth be told, wind and operate differently than the originals even when new. If I didn't have a bunch of dive watches I may have been a lot more upset, but I am ok with the final outcome. Cost me nothing and 2 of the 3 were not purchased through Topper (bought Grey) but they had it done free of charge.
> I do hope they hold up, and believe this was a serious fumble,but I have been a Zodiac fan and owner since 2006 or so and love their brand.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


 Rob at Topper is second to none.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I had a great call with Rob last week too. Based on what others have said, I'm fairly confident than when I get my Yellow Jacket Rally back, that it will be pretty nigh perfect...


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Yep, Rob, Rus, and Toppers are definitely not the problem. They collab with Zodiac....it's unfortunate that Zodiac is having these issues.

They are about to put out another Zodiac collab in a couple of days....oops did I say that!!!!

Rest assured. It's not an STP movement in this watch 

I'd be ready to pounce if I were some folks here who missed out on some very special non-STP watches.

I'm sitting this one out as.....the one I have has a name on it no other new Zodiac will ever have again.










Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

brash47 said:


> I'm sitting this one out as.....the one I have has a name on it no other new Zodiac will ever have again.


I really like your Aerospace, and the Gulf version. I love my GMT too, even with SSW on the dial 

With regards to quality, I only own two Zodiac's, one of which has the STP movement, and this has been running very nicely without any issues so far (touch wood!).










(ignore the time and date, I just grabbed them for a quick photo)


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

I'm really digging all of these. I'd be tempted to wear some even if they were only right twice a day.


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

Another thumbs up vote here for Rob at Topper. I've been a regular customer for several years now, and the service is always stellar.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

I saw this on eBay and was suprised to see a Zodiac Super Sea Wolf ZO9210 on the Zodiac three link oyster style bracelet. I thought that was one of the models that is incompatible with the bracelets!?


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

SkeletonKey said:


> View attachment 15796027


What a great collection ! The colourful Zodiac's usually appeal to me most, but this model is just brilliant and very tempting. I keep telling myself I don't need any more Zodiac's, but that won't last ;-)

Which model do you wear most?


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)

Thank you!
I think I've shared each of the ones I own.

You can never have too many!😁

I tend to rotate daily through my hoard, but sometimes one will get a few extra days.
Being that I work from home, I sometimes rotate throughout the day.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

karwath said:


> I saw this on eBay and was suprised to see a Zodiac Super Sea Wolf ZO9210 on the Zodiac three link oyster style bracelet. I thought that was one of the models that is incompatible with the bracelets!?
> 
> View attachment 15795468


This bracelet will also fit the ZO9207 and the ZO9206


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

There is an Italian retailer that has a couple of collaborations with Zodiac; one is a new GMT World Time that sports the Soprod C125 movement, which is Soprod's answer to the ETA 2893-2:
Z09410

They also have this nifty Super Sea Wolf in green, but it looks like they are still offering the STP 3-13 movement in that model:
Mojito


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Here are the two new SSW World Time models

Model ZO9409









Model ZO9410


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

Hmm; I wonder if Topper will get these models, or the Mojito...…I'm kind of hoping that Topper and Zodiac will be putting out their own design, though.


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

The "Mojito"


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

bellbrass said:


> The "Mojito"
> View attachment 15798372


I like that name.....I just imagined Halle Barry in a tiny swimsuit talking about Mojitos.....movie?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

bellbrass said:


> Hmm; I wonder if Topper will get these models, or the Mojito...&#8230;I'm kind of hoping that Topper and Zodiac will be putting out their own design, though.


Stand by.....

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

In response to a request by lysolek007, here is my all white Super Sea Wolf on the after-market jubilee bracelet by Hadley Roma, model # MB4216, 20mm, which I bought from Holben's online for $53. It has hollow end-links but all other links are solid. I think it looks good and fits snugly, but installing it was not the easiest.




























The last picture below is on the Lindskog engineer bracelet I previously was using.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

VaEagle said:


> In response to a request by lysolek007, here is my all white Super Sea Wolf on the after-market jubilee bracelet by Hadley Roma, model # MB4216, 20mm, which I bought from Holben's online for $53. It has hollow end-links but all other links are solid. I think it looks good and fits snugly, but installing it was not the easiest.
> 
> The last picture below is on the Lindskog engineer bracelet I previously was using.


looks great on this bracelet, thank you for such valuable messages


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

And it's real!!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

brash47 said:


> And it's real!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! I'm glad they went with the silver dial rather than black.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Toppers SeaWolf GMT Pepsi


If official and released. Enjoy these photos and head on over to Toppers to get your GMT!!! Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk




www.watchuseek.com





Just a quickie with some more photos

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

The Topper Limited Edition Super Seawolf GMT is live and can be ordered now. Here are some photos from Topper's website, for readers of this thread:


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Finally got my blue Super Sea Wolf on an aftermarket jubilee bracelet.


----------



## NotPennysBoat (Aug 10, 2020)

I might change up the strap but really liking this piece so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

VaEagle said:


> Finally got my blue Super Sea Wolf on an aftermarket jubilee bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 15808537


is that the Hadley Roma?


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

karwath said:


> is that the Hadley Roma?


Yes it it. Hadley Roma, model # MB4216, 20mm.


----------



## Captnfun660 (Apr 5, 2018)

First post here in the Zodiac forum of my first Zodiac. The Huckberry Farralon got my attention, but I've really fallen in love with the brand. How am I just now discovering these handsome devils?


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

mrosenbaum said:


> View attachment 15809764
> 
> 
> First post here in the Zodiac forum of my first Zodiac. The Huckberry Farralon got my attention, but I've really fallen in love with the brand. How am I just now discovering these handsome devils?


That's a great looking watch you have there. Congrats!!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Captnfun660 (Apr 5, 2018)

brash47 said:


> That's a great looking watch you have there. Congrats!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Thank you so much! I was lucky enough to get one and I think it's a keeper.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

bellbrass said:


> The "Mojito"
> View attachment 15798372


I really really hate you.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Posted some pages back about my 68 having issues, I threatened to stick an eta in it and be done and here it is. Maybe I'm a sucker for not taking advantage of the warranty but I have terrible luck at everything right now so I went with what I felt to be the best option, to install an eta 2824-2 that I've had serviced and know and trust, here it is running strong...


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Michael 808 said:


> Posted some pages back about my 68 having issues, I threatened to stick an eta in it and be done and here it is. Maybe I'm a sucker for not taking advantage of the warranty but I have terrible luck at everything right now so I went with what I felt to be the best option, to install an eta 2824-2 that I've had serviced and know and trust, here it is running strong...
> 
> View attachment 15818934
> 
> ...


Bully - Good on you! I'm still sitting here with my d*ck in my hand waiting on my Yellow Rally to be breathed on by Topper's warranty watchmaker, supposedly being upfitted with improved STP movement parts. I had my attorney install an addendum into my Last Will & Testament directing which of my heirs is going to inherit this headache in the event of my demise while waiting. I've got a nephew I never liked...


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

TheGanzman said:


> Bully - Good on you! I'm still sitting here with my d*ck in my hand waiting on my Yellow Rally to be breathed on by Topper's warranty watchmaker, supposedly being upfitted with improved STP movement parts. I had my attorney install an addendum into my Last Will & Testament directing which of my heirs is going to inherit this headache in the event of my demise while waiting. I've got a nephew I never liked...


Man, I'm sorry to laugh but you are at least looking at the situation with a since of humor, I am however sad that your watch hasn't been sorted yet, I'm sure it will work out in the end. I didn't know that there were updated parts for the STP's, I know just enough to be dangerous but would be curious to know exactly what they are, mine always stopped at about 70% power reserve. Still laughing about the nephew...


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

brash47 said:


> I like that name.....I just imagined Halle Barry in a tiny swimsuit talking about Mojitos.....movie?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I got you brash. Die another day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thinking of letting this one go reluctantly. Not getting any wrist time and would rather invest finds in another piece. What's a fair price do you guys think?


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

500k. It's a rare color and I might be selling the same soon.....so post it for ALOT of money!!!

It is the only watch they have made with that color combo and a semi patina'd lume....it's a hard one to let go of. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

brash47 said:


> 500k. It's a rare color and I might be selling the same soon.....so post it for ALOT of money!!!
> 
> It is the only watch they have made with that color combo and a semi patina'd lume....it's a hard one to let go of.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Yea man I'm hesitating letting it go now. Might sit in it for a few weeks and see if the magic reignites.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

ooshaugh1 said:


> Yea man I'm hesitating letting it go now. Might sit in it for a few weeks and see if the magic reignites.


Ive been there a few times and just cant seem to let that one go. I have it on a very nice vintage looking leather strap and it makes it fit just right.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Lighting fun






























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Beautiful sunny (yet cold) morning in Germany


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

I was losing interest in the frequency of limited edition GMT releases (even though I bought the Sherbet myself and still love it), however I actually quite like the look of the new World Time models. The red bezel is my favourite, but I wish it was on the darker dial rather than silver. I'll think about this one a bit more.

How does everyone else feel about these?










(image taken from Zodiac`s marketing email)


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

njhinde said:


> I was losing interest in the frequency of limited edition GMT releases (even though I bought the Sherbet myself and still love it), however I actually quite like the look of the new World Time models. The red bezel is my favourite, but I wish it was on the darker dial rather than silver. I'll think about this one a bit more.
> 
> How does everyone else feel about these?
> 
> ...


Indifferent. As much as I like Zodiac, the designs are started to get boring. Might be time to design a new mechanical chrono, expand the 68 line, move to a sports no dive bezel model, etc. They are playing it safe, which is not always a bad thing. Continuing down this road of just making Super Sea Wolfs is getting slow and boring. If they had a nice auto chrono (a revamp of the seadragon) in a nice size and with a decent movement, id be happy. But I'm not the marketing manager nor design guy and I'm not one of those that complains about....but but they didn't listen to ME.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

brash47 said:


> Continuing down this road of just making Super Sea Wolfs is getting slow and boring.


Yes, that's also kind of my feeling, especially pushing out different GMT colour combinations. The World Time bezel did catch my eye for a moment, but since I have other watches on my wish list I won't be making an impulse buy right now. Having said that, still a few days until 29th April to decide ;-)


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

100% Swiss Made


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)

njhinde said:


> I was losing interest in the frequency of limited edition GMT releases (even though I bought the Sherbet myself and still love it), however I actually quite like the look of the new World Time models. The red bezel is my favourite, but I wish it was on the darker dial rather than silver. I'll think about this one a bit more.
> 
> How does everyone else feel about these?
> 
> ...


Well, would be nice if they spelled Singapore correctly!


----------



## blaster99 (Jul 4, 2014)

Just took delivery of this beaut.


----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

What a beauty


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Tickclic (Mar 11, 2019)

Those SSW/SW shown here are nice looking. Sounds like some are having issues with these newer watches. What a shame.
Here is my 1968-70 SW with original stretch bracelet I just received. The acrylic bezel is near mint. Going to have it serviced very soon.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Ordered the Ariel Adams ltd edt today. Will be my first SW after looking at them for a while.


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)

Good for you. Hope you enjoy. Definitely different than anything out there!


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

The rounded hour indices look good on the new model. I hope they ironed out the movement issues.


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)

karwath said:


> The rounded hour indices look good on the new model. I hope they ironed out the movement issues.


You are so right. I own the new original design 53 with a STP 3-13 and it's been keeping good time although I had to regulate my self. The problem with all the Zodiacs are that they are fantastically aesthetically pleasing but the STPs have had problems and don't come close to ETA or Sellita movements. They wind with a gritty feeling. Additionally, they feel and are somewhat delicate. Everyone talks about a good value but I can think of dozens of watches half the price built better. They really need to up their game and make the watches solid.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15884970


Wow!!!!!!!! And that's an 80s or 90s. Damn that looks great!!!!!!!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

basculante said:


> Wow!!!!!!!! And that's an 80s or 90s. Damn that looks great!!!!!!!


this is a watch from 2005-2008


----------



## SinCity (Oct 27, 2020)

brash47 said:


> Indifferent. As much as I like Zodiac, the designs are started to get boring. Might be time to design a new mechanical chrono, expand the 68 line, move to a sports no dive bezel model, etc. They are playing it safe, which is not always a bad thing. Continuing down this road of just making Super Sea Wolfs is getting slow and boring. If they had a nice auto chrono (a revamp of the seadragon) in a nice size and with a decent movement, id be happy. But I'm not the marketing manager nor design guy and I'm not one of those that complains about....but but they didn't listen to ME.


Since you mentioned the Seadragon, I've got a limited edition Seadragon with a 7750 and nicely burnished leather strap with a deployant buckle that's pretty good sized and quite beautiful in the flesh, but it seems like Zodiac doesn't move many Seadragons. I never really see them talked about.


----------



## SinCity (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

SinCity said:


> Since you mentioned the Seadragon, I've got a limited edition Seadragon with a 7750 and nicely burnished leather strap with a deployant buckle that's pretty good sized and quite beautiful in the flesh, but it seems like Zodiac doesn't move many Seadragons. I never really see them talked about.


I've seen the sea dragon around for years. It's a good looking watch. I think if they updated the shape and kept it reasonably sized, it would be a hit. I think the case shape is what held that watch back.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## SinCity (Oct 27, 2020)

brash47 said:


> I've seen the sea dragon around for years. It's a good looking watch. I think if they updated the shape and kept it reasonably sized, it would be a hit. I think the case shape is what held that watch back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's a big un alright, but that was a thing for a while so I don't think that explains the last of interest. I think people just want dive pieces from Zodiac since it's pretty much an enthusiast brand, but I'm not in marketing either, so what do I know? Lol


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Dark Overlord said:


>


This is absolute .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

SinCity said:


> Since you mentioned the Seadragon, I've got a limited edition Seadragon with a 7750 and nicely burnished leather strap with a deployant buckle that's pretty good sized and quite beautiful in the flesh, but it seems like Zodiac doesn't move many Seadragons. I never really see them talked about.


Nice. The 40mm quartz version of these watches were SUPER popular around 2002-2006. They had a different subdial layout but most had crazy color combinations and there were probably 25 different variations. Had a mineral crystal though. I had four or five of those things but ended up trading them or putting them in the various "pay it forward" threads back then. Man I wish I had them now. If the current Zodiac brought those back in that size with sapphire I think they would be popular. Regardless of case shape.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

Just arrived


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

Any idea why the Andy Mann LE bezel has the bezel hash marks completely opposite the other models?


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

GMTtwotone said:


> Any idea why the Andy Mann LE bezel has the bezel hash marks completely opposite the other models?


I'm just guessing here, but maybe dyslexia?


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

TheGanzman said:


> I'm just guessing here, but maybe dyslexia?


Whoa, just noted that!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdeadend (Dec 11, 2019)

I maybe am bad at the search function but I cant seem to get an answer for this anywhere.

does the super sea wolf have AR coating? if so, is it on the inside only? if it depends on the model I can provide the number


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

derekdeadend said:


> I maybe am bad at the search function but I cant seem to get an answer for this anywhere.
> 
> does the super sea wolf have AR coating? if so, is it on the inside only? if it depends on the model I can provide the number


"Over the dial is a flat AR-coated piece of sapphire crystal; inside the watch is a Swiss-made STP 3-13 automatic movement. "









Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 68 Saturation x Andy Mann Watch Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch


For the last few years, Zodiac watches has enjoyed having National Geographic photographer and acclaimed free-diver Andy Mann as a brand ambassador. Since then, the brand has already released one limited-edition watch in honor of Andy Mann, but this newer limited-edition Zodiac reference ZO9508...



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## derekdeadend (Dec 11, 2019)

GMTtwotone said:


> "Over the dial is a flat AR-coated piece of sapphire crystal; inside the watch is a Swiss-made STP 3-13 automatic movement. "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got that but nothing says if its both sides or inside only


----------



## jharrell54 (Apr 13, 2014)

I have the Limited Edition Super Sea Wolf 68 Andy Mann model watch. After I owned it for two weeks I had to send it for for warranty work because it was losing 30 seconds every 24 hours. After seven weeks it was returned to me and it still loses an average of eight seconds every 24 hours. In my mind this isn’t acceptable for what’s supposed to be a COSC certified movement. I chatted with FG warranty and was told my watch was sent to France and passed all quality control tests. I guess my question for the forum is if anyone else has the same model what kind of accuracy are you getting?
I also have a Super Sea Wolf 53 that’s much more accurate than the 68.


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

jharrell54 said:


> I have the Limited Edition Super Sea Wolf 68 Andy Mann model watch. After I owned it for two weeks I had to send it for for warranty work because it was losing 30 seconds every 24 hours. After seven weeks it was returned to me and it still loses an average of eight seconds every 24 hours. In my mind this isn't acceptable for what's supposed to be a COSC certified movement. I chatted with FG warranty and was told my watch was sent to France and passed all quality control tests. I guess my question for the forum is if anyone else has the same model what kind of accuracy are you getting?
> I also have a Super Sea Wolf 53 that's much more accurate than the 68.


I have the same watch. #135/182.. just got it used so don't know if any service history. On my timegrapher I'm getting +2 s/d averaged over the 5 COSC positions and +2.8 s/d averaged over 7 positions.
Have you tried demagnitizing?


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

By the way, can anyone find why the limited number of 182 Andy Mann watches? Whats the significance of that number?


----------



## jharrell54 (Apr 13, 2014)

GMTtwotone said:


> I have the same watch. #135/182.. just got it used so don't know if any service history. On my timegrapher I'm getting +2 s/d averaged over the 5 COSC positions and +2.8 s/d averaged over 7 positions.
> Have you tried demagnitizing?


"Have you tried demagnitizing?"
I haven't however I just ordered a demagnetizer so I'll give it a try.


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Total impulse purchase, but as soon as I saw this one I had to grab it. Of course was already sold out on the Zodiac website but managed to get one online from a dealer in LA. I just think it's rad.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

GMTtwotone said:


> By the way, can anyone find why the limited number of 182 Andy Mann watches? Whats the significance of that number?


As with any limited release that Zodiac does. It will be either 182 pieces or the more usual 82 pieces.

82 signifies the year Zodiac was created 1882. Look through all their limited release numbers and you'll see the same numbers.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Dark Overlord said:


>


This is seriously stunning!! Would be tempted to let.my.red bezel sea wolf go to fund one of these!


----------



## jharrell54 (Apr 13, 2014)

GMTtwotone said:


> I have the same watch. #135/182.. just got it used so don't know if any service history. On my timegrapher I'm getting +2 s/d averaged over the 5 COSC positions and +2.8 s/d averaged over 7 positions.
> Have you tried demagnitizing?


After demagnetizing it's down to four seconds slow in 24 hours which is a big improvement.


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

jharrell54 said:


> After demagnetizing it's down to four seconds slow in 24 hours which is a big improvement.


Woohoo! Congrats!


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

deddelman said:


> Total impulse purchase, but as soon as I saw this one I had to grab it. Of course was already sold out on the Zodiac website but managed to get one online from a dealer in LA. I just think it's rad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man this is stunning! Out of stock all over Europe otherwise I think the trigger would have been pulled. It's the ultimate summer watch!


----------



## rwc1313 (May 18, 2021)

Michael 808 said:


> Posted some pages back about my 68 having issues, I threatened to stick an eta in it and be done and here it is. Maybe I'm a sucker for not taking advantage of the warranty but I have terrible luck at everything right now so I went with what I felt to be the best option, to install an eta 2824-2 that I've had serviced and know and trust, here it is running strong...
> 
> View attachment 15818934
> 
> ...


can you confirm that this was a direct drop in swap with the stp movement? I have a sea wolf and am preparing for the worst


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Have had a few days to get acquainted. Really dig the case shape, bezel action is surprisingly nice, the rubber Tropic strap is super soft and supple (way softer than the Uncle Seiko tropic I got for my SPB077), and my god THE COLORS. Certainly not reserved and doesn't go with a good chunk of my wardrobe (I'm a jeans and flannel guy a good percentage of the year up here in Chicago), but it's really a perfect summer watch. As others have noted here before, I do find the manual winding to be a bit "rough", but on the bright side it's keeping time at +1spd, better than my Seamaster Professional 300M with all it's co-axial escapement and METAS certification (which kind of now irks me my Omega is not the most accurate watch in my small collection). The SMP is around +4spd. Kind of nice it lacks the date window, don't have to worry about date change problems.

Can't wait to get this one out on the water this summer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^ Hmmmm I will have to check mine against my Omega Aqua Terra for accuracy. The AA Seawolf is so good looking and comfortable. Wore it all last weekend and couldn't wait to get it back on this past weekend.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

rwc1313 said:


> can you confirm that this was a direct drop in swap with the stp movement? I have a sea wolf and am preparing for the worst


Yes, direct swap. Post length on the 2824 is slightly shorter so be mindful on installing hands. Stock stem works fine for the 2824 so no cutting for proper length. If equipped with date feature, be mindful on date wheel color and style, gotta have proper color and date at 3 (not 6).


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

exc-hulk said:


>


I bought the 50th anniversary LE, but everytime I see the "standard" version I think I have made a mistake.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

not tempted by the new worn and wound special edition. but I applaud their willingness to go bold









Introducing the Zodiac x Worn & Wound Super Sea Wolf Limited Edition - Worn & Wound


When kicking off a new collaboration project, the question of what to do is naturally the first hurdle. What is our inspiration? Is it the history of the watch? A color palette or texture? Something from outside of the industry? Once this cornerstone is found, the rest falls into place rather...




wornandwound.com


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Dark Overlord said:


> not tempted by the new worn and wound special edition. but I applaud their willingness to go bold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that bezel did not have the flecks on it, I would be a fan of the color choices.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

cuthbert said:


> I bought the 50th anniversary LE, but everytime I see the "standard" version I think I have made a mistake.


No problem Sir,

you need the standard version as well.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Love that one !


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Dark Overlord said:


> not tempted by the new worn and wound special edition. but I applaud their willingness to go bold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with you. I'm a fan of some watches with funky color combos, but this one just doesn't work for me. Maybe it's the yellow that puts me off, or the mismatched strap. Just seems like it's trying to do too much at once with the mismatched hands and the green date wheel that breaks up the orange indices. I actually like that dial and the flecks on the bezel though. I can appreciate what they were going for. Good news is I won't have to fight the urge to buy this one.









Image from worn and wound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I dig the W&W LE.

I've been in a bold/quirky phase for a bit, and I'm a child mostly of the 90s-so I appreciate all they've done with it.

Regrettably I don't think my small wrist could quite pull off the 49mm l2l, or else I might be in some trouble 

It's funny, I grow quite content with my collection, and start to doubt that new releases could possibly be interesting enough to tempt me beyond a status quo that I reach. Then about a week later . . . 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I guess I'll just come out and say it. That thing is butt ugly. It looks like Swatch from the 90s hooked up with Zodiac and created this monstrosity. Usually I'm a fan of bold...Toppers does bold real well. This thing....WTF were they thinking. You put that on your wrist and the 6 year olds at the next family B-Day party you go to are going to love it....the parents are gonna think....aw...that's a nice watch you bought at Toys R Us to go with your kids day out......

I love Zodiac....but....good gosh what were they thinking?


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

deddelman said:


> Total impulse purchase, but as soon as I saw this one I had to grab it. Of course was already sold out on the Zodiac website but managed to get one online from a dealer in LA. I just think it's rad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got the same one myself when Topper offered more for sale. Impulse purchase too for me and could not be happier I pulled the plug on this one.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

brash47 said:


> That thing is butt ugly.


It is as if they tried to make it as hideous and over the top as possible. If they released this closer to April 1 I'd figure it was a joke.

The watch community should call this one the "Fonzie" because with this model Zodiac has "jumped the shark."






Urban Dictionary: jump-the-shark


The beginning of the end. Something is said to have "jumped the shark" when it has reached its peak and begun a downhill slide to mediocrity or oblivion. It's said to have been coined by Jon Hein, who has a web site, jumptheshark.com, and now a book detailing examples, especially as applied to...




www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## jharrell54 (Apr 13, 2014)

GMTtwotone said:


> Woohoo! Congrats!


Its now getting better. 10 seconds slow in three days.
Now I'm happy!


----------



## jharrell54 (Apr 13, 2014)

My LE Super Sea Wolf 68 Andy Mann, 120/182. Between this watch, my Sea Wolf 53 and my Breitling Aerospace EVO the 68 gets the most wrist time.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

exc-hulk said:


> No problem Sir,
> 
> you need the standard version as well.


I already put my money on the Nivada Depthmaster this year...also the size and shape of the SSW makes it hard to wear on my 6.75" wrist. The Anniversary came with a beautiful mesh bracelet that unfortunately is too long for my wrist.☹

Besides that it's a wonderful design imo.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

deddelman said:


> I'm with you. I'm a fan of some watches with funky color combos, but this one just doesn't work for me. Maybe it's the yellow that puts me off, or the mismatched strap. Just seems like it's trying to do too much at once with the mismatched hands and the green date wheel that breaks up the orange indices. I actually like that dial and the flecks on the bezel though. I can appreciate what they were going for. Good news is I won't have to fight the urge to buy this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's awful but tastes are subjective. I think they made this because they could. This reminds of the Tudor p01, funky and wild but not really appealing. It will sell because it's limited and not crazy in price.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

jharrell54 said:


> My LE Super Sea Wolf 68 Andy Mann, 120/182. Between this watch, my Sea Wolf 53 and my Breitling Aerospace EVO the 68 gets the most wrist time.
> View attachment 15903045


Ooooooooo!!!! Now that's Purdy!!!!! Great color combos!


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

jharrell54 said:


> My LE Super Sea Wolf 68 Andy Mann, 120/182. Between this watch, my Sea Wolf 53 and my Breitling Aerospace EVO the 68 gets the most wrist time.
> View attachment 15903045


Love it. I have #135


----------



## Grégoire (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi guys,

I thought you all might enjoy my review of the Super Sea Wolf Watermelon which was just published over on Fratello Watches. I managed to get quite a few nice pics including some really cool macros.










Hope you find it interesting and informative.

Super Sea Wolf Watermelon Review


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Better pic of mine.


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Finally had a chance to size the bracelet. Really did not think I would like it that much considering how comfortable and cool the rubber strap is. But I must say a couple things pleasantly surprised me. 1) the clasp has a spring-loaded bit that expands a few mm with movement or swelling of my wrist. I wear my watches just above the wrist and fairly tight, and this keeps the bracelet snug without ever feeling over-tight. The taper is also nice. 2) there is a hand quick-release system for the spring bars that makes it super easy to swap the bracelet on/off.

Looking closely at the photos on the Zodiac website, it appears I've received an entirely different bracelet all together than the one pictured on their website. Truth be told, I think I'm totally fine with it.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

deddelman said:


> Finally had a chance to size the bracelet. Really did not think I would like it that much considering how comfortable and cool the rubber strap is. But I must say a couple things pleasantly surprised me. 1) the clasp has a spring-loaded bit that expands a few mm with movement or swelling of my wrist. I wear my watches just above the wrist and fairly tight, and this keeps the bracelet snug without ever feeling over-tight. The taper is also nice. 2) there is a hand quick-release system for the spring bars that makes it super easy to swap the bracelet on/off.
> 
> Looking closely at the photos on the Zodiac website, it appears I've received an entirely different bracelet all together than the one pictured on their website. Truth be told, I think I'm totally fine with it.
> 
> ...


The quick release is a nice feature on a steel bracelet. Does the rubber strap also have a quick release?


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

deddelman said:


> Finally had a chance to size the bracelet. Really did not think I would like it that much considering how comfortable and cool the rubber strap is. But I must say a couple things pleasantly surprised me. 1) the clasp has a spring-loaded bit that expands a few mm with movement or swelling of my wrist. I wear my watches just above the wrist and fairly tight, and this keeps the bracelet snug without ever feeling over-tight. The taper is also nice. 2) there is a hand quick-release system for the spring bars that makes it super easy to swap the bracelet on/off.
> 
> Looking closely at the photos on the Zodiac website, it appears I've received an entirely different bracelet all together than the one pictured on their website. Truth be told, I think I'm totally fine with it.
> 
> ...


I noticed the same thing myself. The website shows the older style bracelet. The write-up for the watch and Ariel Adams video that was done day one described the newer one we received. I'm very happy it was this one in the package!


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

karwath said:


> The quick release is a nice feature on a steel bracelet. Does the rubber strap also have a quick release?


Agree, makes it so much easier to swap out without scratching the lugs or bracelet itself. The rubber strap doesn't have the quick release, though it's a fair bit easier to fit using a spring bar tool given the rubber compresses.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Dark Overlord said:


> I noticed the same thing myself. The website shows the older style bracelet. The write-up for the watch and Ariel Adams video that was done day one described the newer one we received. I'm very happy it was this one in the package!


Nice, good eye! Didn't notice that initially on the Ablogtowatch write up. I'm feeling like this thing is gonna be on my wrist all summer, whether rubber or bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

deddelman said:


> Finally had a chance to size the bracelet. Really did not think I would like it that much considering how comfortable and cool the rubber strap is. But I must say a couple things pleasantly surprised me. 1) the clasp has a spring-loaded bit that expands a few mm with movement or swelling of my wrist. I wear my watches just above the wrist and fairly tight, and this keeps the bracelet snug without ever feeling over-tight. The taper is also nice. 2) there is a hand quick-release system for the spring bars that makes it super easy to swap the bracelet on/off.
> 
> Looking closely at the photos on the Zodiac website, it appears I've received an entirely different bracelet all together than the one pictured on their website. Truth be told, I think I'm totally fine with it.
> 
> ...


Congrats. Looks great. That should be the newest iteration of the spring-expand clasp that has some improvements made to it as there were some failures with the older one.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gokce (May 10, 2018)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf GMT. The dial is larger than I expected, so it wears a bit larger than the dimensions suggest. It is around 40.5 mm at the bezel, but the case itself is actually smaller than 40 mm.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Never seen before...is it a Seawolf?


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

cuthbert said:


> Never seen before...is it a Seawolf?


Since no one has responded yet...... It is the Oceanaire. Produced during a weird Zodiac period when Fossil was trying their hand once again to revive the brand. The Original versions (shown above) were very popular among the forum members and were made in black, orange, yellow, and a later second version in white. The second version is identifiable by a double bezel pip. They came in bracelet and rubber variations. The rubber straps were excellent. Here are two I bought in 2005/2006.
















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Big thank you to the folks that have posted IRL shots of the ABTW ZO9283! I've just freed up some funds after selling some pieces and have been eyeing one of these very closely, but have been annoyed that the only images that show up on Google are ABTWs massively over-produced super slick "glamor" shots that aren't all that representative of how the thing actually looks in the flesh. These are making the decision a lot easier.

As for the W&W version, to my eye it looks like somebody handed a 5-year-old a drawing of a SSW and a box of crayons, and told them to color it in, and then they just made that watch. Yeah, red, orange, and mustard yellow at the same time. And throw in some teal blue while you're at it. Why not a pink date wheel while you're being insane? Also, I love how there's six markers on the bezel for every five minutes, and I love how they don't line up with the minute track, on account of their being six markers for 5-minute intervals. Just genius.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

@Davekaye90 if you pick it up I think you will enjoy it.

released another new one today... the Liberty spec edition. a purple and black model

very pricey






Zodiac X Liberty Super Sea Wolf Stainless Steel 3-Strap Watch | Liberty


The Zodiac x Liberty Super Sea Wolf watch is an heirloom in the making – the second edition of our collector’s series, created in collaboration with iconic Swis




www.libertylondon.com


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

Does anyone know if this watch will fit on Zodiac's jubilee bracelet? How would one even go about ordering said bracelet, or finding out?


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Youssefb08 said:


> View attachment 15920653
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this watch will fit on Zodiac's jubilee bracelet? How would one even go about ordering said bracelet, or finding out?


Normally, when a Zodiac is sold off bracelet from the factory, it will not be compatible with any fitted Zodiac bracelet. There is a groove in the case for all bracelet sold watches that the non-bracelets don't have.


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Davekaye90 said:


> Big thank you to the folks that have posted IRL shots of the ABTW ZO9283! I've just freed up some funds after selling some pieces and have been eyeing one of these very closely, but have been annoyed that the only images that show up on Google are ABTWs massively over-produced super slick "glamor" shots that aren't all that representative of how the thing actually looks in the flesh. These are making the decision a lot easier.
> 
> As for the W&W version, to my eye it looks like somebody handed a 5-year-old a drawing of a SSW and a box of crayons, and told them to color it in, and then they just made that watch. Yeah, red, orange, and mustard yellow at the same time. And throw in some teal blue while you're at it. Why not a pink date wheel while you're being insane? Also, I love how there's six markers on the bezel for every five minutes, and I love how they don't line up with the minute track, on account of their being six markers for 5-minute intervals. Just genius.


Another one for your viewing pleasure. Can't go wrong with this one in my opinion.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

deddelman said:


> Another one for your viewing pleasure. Can't go wrong with this one in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This Zodiac is great, if I did not have so many summer watches, it would probably be with me already


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Got my watch today. Really liking it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calbear13 (Jun 24, 2013)

h_zee13 said:


> Got my watch today. Really liking it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That actually looks better and more cohesive than it did in the press photos


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

calbear13 said:


> That actually looks better and more cohesive than it did in the press photos


Yeah I'm very impressed with the design and overall quality. Only issue is the crown action is not smooth and I've had the seconds hand not hack when pulled to the second position. It's hard to screw back in too

Otherwise, it's a nice watch and perfect for summer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

calbear13 said:


> That actually looks better and more cohesive than it did in the press photos


Agreed. Looks good to me now. Congrats!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DustyFingers (May 23, 2018)

Dark Overlord said:


> released another new one today... the Liberty spec edition. a purple and black model
> 
> very pricey
> 
> ...


I think it looks pretty nice. Do all sea wolf's have a mineral glass bezel? Wondering about durability as I only have experience with SS and ceramic bezels


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

DustyFingers said:


> I think it looks pretty nice. Do all sea wolf's have a mineral glass bezel? Wondering about durability as I only have experience with SS and ceramic bezels


A few of the early SSW 53 models used SS bezels, but the vast majority use K1 mineral glass. I would imagine that Zodiac's reasoning is it's less likely to shatter than sapphire. FWIW, I've not seen any of them obviously scratched in FS postings.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

DustyFingers said:


> I think it looks pretty nice. Do all sea wolf's have a mineral glass bezel? Wondering about durability as I only have experience with SS and ceramic bezels


Yes. They do have a proprietary mineral bezel that perfectly mimics the bakelite appearance of the originals. I own four of these re-issues and can say with full confidence that not one has a lasting mark, Mar, nor scratch. One is from 2015. The newest 3 years old. They are durable. Surprisingly so and look great. Not that I haven't cooled a bit due to my severe movement issues. All have been rectified and received lasting repairs, but hard to forget.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

68..... Don't wear this very often any longer as I am totally into the look of 40mm lately, but should change this policy. It is a pretty unique watch. Except of course for Squale and Zenith and probably others that used this case in the 70's.
















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

Praying Zodiac will do a green skin diver like the Hodinkee one in blue...would be very fitting and aligned with the latest trend. I did a photoshop to show how it might look:


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey Zodiac Members,

I've the Hodinkee GMT coming my way in the mail!

Was wondering if anyone here is looking to part with their Super Sea Wolf Compression jubilee bracelet (~ZO9287)? I believe these do fit the GMTs but please correct me if otherwise.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

Anyone run into bezel alignment issues with their watches? This one is just about as bad as I've seen. Two other SSW I've owned had perfect alignment.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Pissodes said:


> Anyone run into bezel alignment issues with their watches? This one is just about as bad as I've seen. Two other SSW I've owned had perfect alignment.
> 
> View attachment 15943057
> View attachment 15943059


What happens if you turn the bezel one notch to the left?


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

Davekaye90 said:


> What happens if you turn the bezel one notch to the left?


The alignment will be off by the same amount to the left side of the minute marker. The bezel indices hit the 15 and 45 second point of each minute if that makes sense.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Pissodes said:


> The alignment will be off by the same amount to the left side of the minute marker. The bezel indices hit the 15 and 45 second point of each minute if that makes sense.


Ah. It's just interesting to see every marker be off by the same amount, I don't think I've seen that before. Usually with something like a Seiko where misalignments are common, something like the chapter ring will only be wrong on a few of the markers. I've only owned two Zodiacs, but I don't recall any alignment issues with either. My early ZO9204 did have the issue of the crown being a massive PITA and constantly mis-threading, though.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

Just picked up my first Zodiac. Absolutely in love. The lume is incredible too!


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Pissodes said:


> Anyone run into bezel alignment issues with their watches? This one is just about as bad as I've seen. Two other SSW I've owned had perfect alignment.
> 
> View attachment 15943057
> View attachment 15943059


I have 4 of them and bezel functions correctly. Alignment is perfect. Not heard any talk of issues either. Send it back if rotating it one click counter-clockwise.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Pissodes said:


> Anyone run into bezel alignment issues with their watches? This one is just about as bad as I've seen. Two other SSW I've owned had perfect alignment.
> 
> View attachment 15943057
> View attachment 15943059


Sorry to see this. I became very familiar with bezel (and other) misalignments living in Seikoland but this is the first I've heard of this issue on the super sea Wolf. I only have one SSW (the only one I've seen in the wild) and bezel alignment is absolutely perfect. Far as I can tell at least from other owners in this thread, bezel misalignment is a far less common issue with these than many Seiko's (even the ones in the $1k+ range). Not sure how friendly/helpful Zodiac's customer service department is, but might be worth asking if they'd fix that for you, especially if you bought the watch new. I'd be interested to know what they say.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

Davekaye90 said:


> Ah. It's just interesting to see every marker be off by the same amount, I don't think I've seen that before. Usually with something like a Seiko where misalignments are common, something like the chapter ring will only be wrong on a few of the markers. I've only owned two Zodiacs, but I don't recall any alignment issues with either. My early ZO9204 did have the issue of the crown being a massive PITA and constantly mis-threading, though.


I once bought a ZO9266 that had a "bad" crown right out of the box. It would take what seemed like an eternity to get it to seat without cross threading. I sent the watch back to the AD.


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

deddelman said:


> Sorry to see this. I became very familiar with bezel (and other) misalignments living in Seikoland but this is the first I've heard of this issue on the super sea Wolf. I only have one SSW (the only one I've seen in the wild) and bezel alignment is absolutely perfect. Far as I can tell at least from other owners in this thread, bezel misalignment is a far less common issue with these than many Seiko's (even the ones in the $1k+ range). Not sure how friendly/helpful Zodiac's customer service department is, but might be worth asking if they'd fix that for you, especially if you bought the watch new. I'd be interested to know what they say.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I too have had more than my fare share of misaligned Seiko divers. I dont mind it at the sub $500 range but I expect more at the $1K price. I think this one is going back as I have that option. I may avoid Zodiac for now given two of three that I bought have had some issue with it.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Pissodes said:


> I once bought a ZO9266 that had a "bad" crown right out of the box. It would take what seemed like an eternity to get it to seat without cross threading. I sent the watch back to the AD.


I got my 9204 from a GM seller on eBay for $500, so I was willing to put up with it. What I wasn't willing to put up with though was the _incredibly _loud balance wheel that STP movements seem to have. My Sellita SW-200 watches are so quiet that the crystal basically has to be touching my ear for the movement to be heard at all. The 9204 I could hear from about a foot away.

The 9209 I owned briefly was just quiet enough to be tolerable, presumably thanks to the solid caseback rather than the glass that the 9204 had.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Love the mint green / teal colour match of the Barton Elite strap


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

Thinking about pulling the trigger on a Sea Wolf. Can anyone tell what movements Zodiac uses. I didn't see anything posted on their site .


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Another rarely worn. Exceptionally nice Tropic however.
















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

jakec said:


> Thinking about pulling the trigger on a Sea Wolf. Can anyone tell what movements Zodiac uses. I didn't see anything posted on their site .


Older models use the STP 1-11, newer ones use the STP 3-13, which is basically the same thing with a swan neck regulator. Much like the SW-200, it's based on the ETA-2824 with a slightly longer power reserve and an extra jewel. The initial Aerospace GMT models from a couple of years ago used the ETA-2893 since STP doesn't have a GMT movement.

I would guess that they've probably switched to Sellita though for the newer SSW GMTs since Zodiac isn't part of the Swatch group, and ETA movements (generally) aren't commercially available anymore.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

The newer gmt's use the Soprod C-125. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.I figured ETA was out of the mix.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

jakec said:


> Thanks for the replies.I figured ETA was out of the mix.


Fossil owns STP, so they're always going to go with them for 3-handers. They just need to go outside for GMTs and chronograph movements.


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

If anyone has a ZO9252 with the black dial and green bezel that they’re looking to move I’d be interested in giving it a new home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Just received...this piece is beautiful.

For those who are wondering and looking for replacement pieces - pins and tubes are measured as followed: 
tube: 
7mm long
1mm thick

pin:
1.5-1.6cm long
~.9mm thick

Obligatory photo:


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Does anyone know if the non-gmt SSW jubilee bracelets will fit the GMTs?


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Any Zodiac SSW that comes from the factory with a bracelet can fit any bracelet for any SSW, including the GMT..which is the same case. 

I've done this with my GMT's and SSW watches since they introduced the watch a few years ago. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

brash47 said:


> Any Zodiac SSW that comes from the factory with a bracelet can fit any bracelet for any SSW, including the GMT..which is the same case.
> 
> I've done this with my GMT's and SSW watches since they introduced the watch a few years ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

guysmiles said:


> Awesome thanks for the confirmation!


If the actual watch you have did not come from the factory on a bracelet, but on leather, rubber, etc. It will not fit any Zodiac bracelets. There is a groove cut into the body of watches that come with bracelets.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Spamming all the threads with this one 


















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

kca said:


> Spamming all the threads with this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I may have missed it, but you got a bracelet to fit that? Zodiac? If not, which one and how? Thanks man. I have the same model on stock canvas.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you! It actually came with the quick release bracelet from the AD. Looks like it’s coming from the factory with it now. Have seen it listed that way on multiple sites including Zodiac’s

I’m new to Zodiac so didn’t even know until recently that bracelets won’t fit models that don’t come with them originally.. 

Maybe the end links of the new bracelets are different? 

Crazy they would have ever done that to begin with. Not efficient from a manufacturing perspective and lost sales on accessories.

Hope they changed them so they fit both cases. Good luck!

Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersong115 (Jun 15, 2011)

With all the hype around the blue Tudor BB58, I really feel like this Hodinkee blue Zodiac SSW is going under the radar. completely un-noticed. the proportions, looks, build, and feel are excellent for the price point. The blue is really unique, and is way more interesting too.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

supersong115 said:


> View attachment 16022439
> 
> 
> With all the hype around the blue Tudor BB58, I really feel like this Hodinkee blue Zodiac SSW is going under the radar. completely un-noticed. the proportions, looks, build, and feel are excellent for the price point. The blue is really unique, and is way more interesting too.


I owned the ZO9209 briefly which is the black dial version of this watch. I really don't like the side profile of this particular case - the lugs pinch in towards the case, making it look like a coat hanger from the side. These newer SSW '53 models are the only ones that are shaped like that. Not sure why they did that, but it doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

supersong115 said:


> View attachment 16022439
> 
> 
> With all the hype around the blue Tudor BB58, I really feel like this Hodinkee blue Zodiac SSW is going under the radar. completely un-noticed. the proportions, looks, build, and feel are excellent for the price point. The blue is really unique, and is way more interesting too.


I have that same blue dial/bezel in another configuration and it is a very unique blue as you mentioned. Wear it a lot. If you look through this thread you can see mine several times in various lighting. I recommend highly and you should get it if you can.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## supersong115 (Jun 15, 2011)

wheelbuilder said:


> I have that same blue dial/bezel in another configuration and it is a very unique blue as you mentioned. Wear it a lot. If you look through this thread you can see mine several times in various lighting. I recommend highly and you should get it if you can.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Nice! I agree, that's why that one is mine


----------



## supersong115 (Jun 15, 2011)

Davekaye90 said:


> I owned the ZO9209 briefly which is the black dial version of this watch. I really don't like the side profile of this particular case - the lugs pinch in towards the case, making it look like a coat hanger from the side. These newer SSW '53 models are the only ones that are shaped like that. Not sure why they did that, but it doesn't appeal to me.
> 
> View attachment 16022510


Interesting - the side profile doesn't bother me at all, I actually like that it curves down and hugs the wrist more, but to each their own.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

supersong115 said:


> Interesting - the side profile doesn't bother me at all, I actually like that it curves down and hugs the wrist more, but to each their own.


Here's the SSW GMT case for comparison. Notice how the lugs aren't pinched in like that. I'm guessing the new SSW case is referencing some vintage SSW case look, but it's just not for me. Indeed though, to each their own.


----------



## BrownyHound (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm just discovering this thread now! Here's my Super Sea Wolf Skin. It was a wedding gift from my father-in-law and has somehow also become my designated vacation watch. I swapped the brown leather nato for the jubilee bracelet even before I officially received the watch on my wedding day lol, but I'm starting to get the itch to switch it up. Anyone ever try a beads of rice bracelet? Or something else other than an oyster style?


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## nqtri (Mar 23, 2015)

Glad I found this thread. I've recently considering adding the Super Seawolf 53 Neo Lime to the collection but have read a lot of mixed reviews about STP 3-13. How do you owners rate your STP 3-13 so far? Does it suffer from the keyless issue that Ive been reading or has the winding action improved recently?


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

nqtri said:


> Glad I found this thread. I've recently considering adding the Super Seawolf 53 Neo Lime to the collection but have read a lot of mixed reviews about STP 3-13. How do you owners rate your STP 3-13 so far? Does it suffer from the keyless issue that Ive been reading or has the winding action improved recently?


I wish I could give you some good news, but all three of my SSW watches had movement problems.

Fossil serviced them, but one had to go back because Fossil put in a new movement with a date wheel that did not line up with the date window, and another had to go back a second time when the movement problem occurred again.

Fossil CS was less than satisfying. On one watch they tried to charge me for the service, even though it was only a year old, and clearly in warranty, and communications were very frustrating.

So, as much as I like the looks of the SSW watches, having had 5 service trips for three watches, with the CS being less than good, I have had it with Zodiac and Fossil and will be avoiding the brand.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

karwath said:


> I wish I could give you some good news, but all three of my SSW watches had movement problems.
> 
> Fossil serviced them, but one had to go back because Fossil put in a new movement with a date wheel that did not line up with the date window, and another had to go back a second time when the movement problem occurred again.
> 
> ...


The ETA2824-2 is virtually an R&R into the Zodiac case. Since I had that transplant done in my Zodiac Yellow Rally, it's been running PERFECTLY - 0 to +2 spd, buttery-smooth hand-winding, excellent power reserve. If you love the LQQK & feel of the brand and are willing to pony up the extra $ for an ETA movement and for a watchmaker to perform the engine transplant, you'll be rewarded by falling in love all over again...


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

TheGanzman said:


> The ETA2824-2 is virtually an R&R into the Zodiac case. Since I had that transplant done in my Zodiac Yellow Rally, it's been running PERFECTLY - 0 to +2 spd, buttery-smooth hand-winding, excellent power reserve. If you love the LQQK & feel of the brand and are willing to pony up the extra $ for an ETA movement and for a watchmaker to perform the engine transplant, you'll be rewarded by falling in love all over again...
> View attachment 16072255


I almost went this route, but decided against spending the money with so many other options out there.

I recommend you bypass the SSW. Go with one of the SSW GMTs and you get 3 greats...

Great looking watch that is the SSW.

GREAT that it won't have the STP inside. Thank goodness they haven't made an abomination GMT movement.

Great that you get all the looks and features of the SSW, but also get a nice GMT complication.

FYI.....cool jet not included.
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## jharrell54 (Apr 13, 2014)

I currently own two Zodiac watches, a Super Sea Wolf 53 and a Super Sea Wolf 68 Andy Mann LE. Both the watches needed warranty service within the first four weeks of owning them. Now a couple of months after repair service the SSW 68 needs repair service again. Needles to say I’ve lost all confidence in the brand. I’d sell them but I have no desire to pass on problems to someone else. They’ll now reside on the top shelf of a closet as a reminder of an expensive lesson learned.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

jharrell54 said:


> I currently own two Zodiac watches, a Super Sea Wolf 53 and a Super Sea Wolf 68 Andy Mann LE. Both the watches needed warranty service within the first four weeks of owning them. Now a couple of months after repair service the SSW 68 needs repair service again. Needles to say I've lost all confidence in the brand. I'd sell them but I have no desire to pass on problems to someone else. They'll now reside on the top shelf of a closet as a reminder of an expensive lesson learned.


Do yourself a favor and get ETA movements installed in both, then throw those crap STP movements in the garbage and NEVER look back! I've owned ~250 dive watches in the last 58 years, and the STP movement is the all-time WORST automatic movement I've EVER had in a watch! A Chinese Seagull movement is better IMHO...


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

TheGanzman said:


> Do yourself a favor and get ETA movements installed in both, then throw those crap STP movements in the garbage and NEVER look back! I've owned ~250 dive watches in the last 58 years, and the STP movement is the all-time WORST automatic movement I've EVER had in a watch! A Chinese Seagull movement is better IMHO...


Well then why didn't you throw that seagull in there!!!!!

JK....

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

New strap new life


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

Super Sea Wolf 68 LE


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## nwlaznik (Feb 1, 2021)

Digging my sherbet on this mesh. Thought I’d share.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

New strap ;]


----------



## electrickeys (Oct 16, 2021)

My SSW GMT with steel bezel. Adore this watch. Bought it as a gift to myself for my wedding.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I've been in a bit of a "rut" lately, wearing my latest (re)acquisition - my Tactico TC2 Expedition. On a whim, I took out my Yellow Rally from its perch in my winder - it's been in there for prolly a month untouched. Time was only ~15 seconds fast thanks to the ETA2824-2 heart transplant, so I set it to Greenwich Mean Time and wore it to dinner. Now nursing a Jaegermeister:


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Pretty sure everyone has seen the new releases advertised by now.

I like the new steel bezel 53 Skin (ZO9213), although may still prefer the earlier non-brushed ZO9201.

Just wondering why these new models come with the STP 1-11 movement instead of the newer STP 3-13. Any ideas or guesses?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

This article says that they all contain the 3-13 movement? 









Introducing the New Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Collection


Celebrating the Machine with a Heartbeat




revolutionwatch.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

MadsNilsson said:


> This article says that they all contain the 3-13 movement?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. Zodiac's own email announcement states "STP 1-11", as per below screen-shot:


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

That’s strange. It’s a pretty big part of the article that the watches have the “better” 3-13 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

The new offerings look great, but I am not willing to invest in more STP movement zodiacs after having my three prior seawolfs all have movement issues, one more than once, and another “repaired” with the wrong date wheel. 

If you can’t make them right the first time, the least you can do is fix them correctly.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Anyone know if the bracelet on the steel-bezel ZO9213 is identical to the older black bezel ZO9209 (except with quick-release pins)? Looks pretty much the same from the photos, but can't quite tell. 

The bracelet was comfortable enough on the Z09209, but a bit odd in that I couldn't balance the clasp under my wrist it as it seemed only three total links could come out, and I recall people with slimmer wrists having issues too.

I do like the textured dial.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Just factor in a coupla more beans for a movement swap, that's all there is to it! I like my Zodiac very much now that it has a reliable and accurate ETA2824-2 movement in it. If I "just gotta have" another Zodiac (which COULD happen) _I_ wouldn't let the (crappy) STP movement stop me from buying one. It's a pretty simple R&R for any watchmaker to accomplish - hell, you might even recoup a few bucks back by listing the movement on eBay...


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Mini review of my recently arrived ABTW ZO9283. This is my third SSW after a ZO9204 from 2017, and a ZO9209 from 2019. Usually when new (to me) watches arrive I instantly either love them (and often fall out of love later) or they're a disappointment and they're sold after a few weeks. 

The 9283 interestingly falls into neither camp. It doesn't really grab your attention right away, I think at least in part because the only shiny bit on the dial is the applied logo, and perhaps also in part because the colors are muted, and there are a lot fewer of them than other watches in this series. It's the polar opposite of the W&W SSW. It's a charmer though. I love the subtle sunburst, and the distortion from the (single domed?) crystal. It's also a lot more teal than it often appears in photos, including my own. 

The bezel action is precise with a tiny bit of play, and alignment is good. The quality of the brushing is "fine," but not up to the level of similarly priced competition including my own watches from Oris and Seiko. The AR coating on this one seems better than what I remember of the 9209, which I found to be disappointing. I wasn't sure how I'd feel about the black part of the hands. I get that the entire series has that, but I feel like it doesn't work as well here as it does on the other references. Ultimately it doesn't bother me that much. I'd be curious to see how it would've looked with maybe a dial matching color, though. I _do _very much appreciate that the minute hand reaches all the way to minute track, unlike the other models. Such a small detail, but it looks _so much better. _

This is the first COSC STP movement I've had (first COSC movement period) and it definitely seems subjectively better than the three other STPs I've experienced (two Zodiacs and a Borealis). Crown action in general is excellent (well ahead of the aforementioned Oris and Seikos) and happily very much unlike the other STPs, this one is dead quiet. No rotor scraping sounds, and the balance wheel makes the others seem as loud as wall clocks. I could hear the 9204 from a foot away, while this one is just barely audible if held right up to my ear. Since yesterday it seems to have lost about 2 seconds.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^thanks for the write-up
I really like mine?


----------



## Logan of the Rockies (Oct 3, 2021)

Davekaye90 said:


> Mini review of my recently arrived ABTW ZO9283. This is my third SSW after a ZO9204 from 2017, and a ZO9209 from 2019. Usually when new (to me) watches arrive I instantly either love them (and often fall out of love later) or they're a disappointment and they're sold after a few weeks.
> 
> The 9283 interestingly falls into neither camp. It doesn't really grab your attention right away, I think at least in part because the only shiny bit on the dial is the applied logo, and perhaps also in part because the colors are muted, and there are a lot fewer of them than other watches in this series. It's the polar opposite of the W&W SSW. It's a charmer though. I love the subtle sunburst, and the distortion from the (single domed?) crystal. It's also a lot more teal than it often appears in photos, including my own.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave! We were just chatting about this on the other thread. Do you or anyone know what if any difference Zodiac makes between the STP 3-13 movements in the rest of the Super Sea Wolfs and the COSC version in this special edition? From your review it sounds like you've certainly noticed a difference, and I'm wondering what's behind that technically...whether they've swapped out any particular parts, regulated more, or simply sent it into COSC. And thanks for the tip about the one on eBay...with having heard of what to me sound like possible QC issues with STP movements, I want to get this one from a solid AD with full warranty...I just barely missed one this last while, and am told Zodiac might do a reissue next year...anyway, great review and it looks awesome on that brown leather you chose.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Logan of the Rockies said:


> Thanks Dave! We were just chatting about this on the other thread. Do you or anyone know what if any difference Zodiac makes between the STP 3-13 movements in the rest of the Super Sea Wolfs and the COSC version in this special edition? From your review it sounds like you've certainly noticed a difference, and I'm wondering what's behind that technically...whether they've swapped out any particular parts, regulated more, or simply sent it into COSC. And thanks for the tip about the one on eBay...with having heard of what to me sound like possible QC issues with STP movements, I want to get this one from a solid AD with full warranty...I just barely missed one this last while, and am told Zodiac might do a reissue next year...anyway, great review and it looks awesome on that brown leather you chose.


I'm going by memory, but the movement in my 9283 seems to wind more smoothly than what I remember of the 9204 (1-11) and 9209 (3-13). I am 100% sure about the balance wheel though, the 9204 was so loud that I sold it because it was annoying hearing it ticking away when I had my arm propped up on the couch. I don't know what if any changes they make over the standard grade.


----------



## Logan of the Rockies (Oct 3, 2021)

Davekaye90 said:


> I'm going by memory, but the movement in my 9283 seems to wind more smoothly than what I remember of the 9204 (1-11) and 9209 (3-13). I am 100% sure about the balance wheel though, the 9204 was so loud that I sold it because it was annoying hearing it ticking away when I had my arm propped up on the couch. I don't know what if any changes they make over the standard grade.


Thanks so much Dave; I'll keep an eye on this thread to see if you update about its progress and whether / not you end up keeping it. It sounds like we have at the least some shared tastes in attainable chronometers from the Swatch Group references you'd made, Formex, and now Zodiac---so super helpful as I'm looking to pick it up if they re-issue...


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Logan of the Rockies said:


> Thanks so much Dave; I'll keep an eye on this thread to see if you update about its progress and whether / not you end up keeping it. It sounds like we have at the least some shared tastes in attainable chronometers from the Swatch Group references you'd made, Formex, and now Zodiac---so super helpful as I'm looking to pick it up if they re-issue...


It's actually not something I place a huge emphasis on. I appreciate that the 9283 is cosc, but I wouldn't mind if it was a standard grade. I bought it primarily for the look, I like that it's different than the more typical "sky blue" of something like an Aquis clean ocean, or the ZO9275.

My other Swiss watches are an Oris D65 (elabore Sellita) Monta Noble (regulated standard SW300) and my soon to arrive Squale 50 ATM Super. Not sure of what grade of SW200 Squale uses.

The relatively affordable cosc discussion was mainly in regards to Seiko. I think they should develop something like METAS and certify their own watches. I don't care what a 4R based Monster or Samurai does as long as it works properly, but if I'm paying $3300 for a King Seiko or Alpinist re-issue, I think an expectation that they can at least compete with a Longines or Ball chronometer is a reasonable expectation.


----------



## Logan of the Rockies (Oct 3, 2021)

Davekaye90 said:


> It's actually not something I place a huge emphasis on. I appreciate that the 9283 is cosc, but I wouldn't mind if it was a standard grade. I bought it primarily for the look, I like that it's different than the more typical "sky blue" of something like an Aquis clean ocean, or the ZO9275.
> 
> My other Swiss watches are an Oris D65 (elabore Sellita) Monta Noble (regulated standard SW300) and my soon to arrive Squale 50 ATM Super. Not sure of what grade of SW200 Squale uses.
> 
> The relatively affordable cosc discussion was mainly in regards to Seiko. I think they should develop something like METAS and certify their own watches. I don't care what a 4R based Monster or Samurai does as long as it works properly, but if I'm paying $3300 for a King Seiko or Alpinist re-issue, I think an expectation that they can at least compete with a Longines or Ball chronometer is a reasonable expectation.


TOTALLY agree with you about the need / opportunity for Seiko to develop something like their own version of METAS or COSC...that's something I think about a lot actually...it would seem so easy for them...I mean somewhere here on WUS there's a thread about accuracy on 4R36 Turtles with most reporting _far_ better accuracy than spec, let alone the 6R and 8L movements. Imho some kind of better and bankable accuracy spec is absolutely necessary to welcome Seiko's evolution up market for exactly the reason we've both mentioned of competing against Chronometers, as well as microbrands willing to regulate in-house and stand behind it. I'm actually _really_ rooting for Seiko on that one, as I secretly suspect they could actually make an extremely strong showing with just a little more effort and would often buy Seiko over Swiss in a heartbeat if they did so, along with improving QC and bracelet quality. 

Good to know where you're at, and thanks for sharing your impressions on the Zodiac albeit with less emphasis on the COSC piece than I may be coming from. And for me, to this other point, it's more about reliable accuracy than COSC specifically---I'm personally just as happy with an in-house regulation and accuracy warranty of anywhere within +/- 10 seconds from any country of origin as I am with -4 / +6 COSC.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

TheGanzman said:


> Just factor in a coupla more beans for a movement swap, that's all there is to it! I like my Zodiac very much now that it has a reliable and accurate ETA2824-2 movement in it. If I "just gotta have" another Zodiac (which COULD happen) _I_ wouldn't let the (crappy) STP movement stop me from buying one. It's a pretty simple R&R for any watchmaker to accomplish - hell, you might even recoup a few bucks back by listing the movement on eBay...


\
I replaced my 3-13 movement in my 68 with an ETA and it has been stone reliable, I'll eventually replace the other STP's in my other two 68's sooner or later, of all my STP's, only my 3-13 failed, surprising. I contacted STP and they were no help, contacted Topper via email, they never responded, another member told me who to contact but I'm done with the STP altogether. It's funny, I have 3 Swiss Legends with the STP 1-11's and have had no issues. Just be careful if you're doing a swap on the 68, the post length on the ETA is shorter so hand installation is tricky, it works fine but they're close.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Logan of the Rockies said:


> I just barely missed one this last while, and am told Zodiac might do a reissue next year...anyway, great review and it looks awesome on that brown leather you chose.


I talked to the Zodiac reps at the Wind Up event in NYC this past weekend. They said this one was sold out and they were going to do a second collaboration with Ariel Adams. The inspiration is a pineapple. That's all they knew.


----------



## Logan of the Rockies (Oct 3, 2021)

Dark Overlord said:


> I talked to the Zodiac reps at the Wind Up event in NYC this past weekend. They said this one was sold out and they were going to do a second collaboration with Ariel Adams. The inspiration is a pineapple. That's all they knew.


Thanks so much. Yeah, a Zodiac AD told me they'd sold out fast and that Zodiac was considering a second production of the Aquamarine Dream next year but it was unconfirmed and when they tried to get more information for me in the service of a pre-order possibility it sounded like they didn't get anything back...so sounds like maybe there are different possibilities floating around and/or they're playing it close to the chest.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Michael 808 said:


> \
> I replaced my 3-13 movement in my 68 with an ETA and it has been stone reliable, I'll eventually replace the other STP's in my other two 68's sooner or later, of all my STP's, only my 3-13 failed, surprising. I contacted STP and they were no help, contacted Topper via email, they never responded, another member told me who to contact but I'm done with the STP altogether. It's funny, I have 3 Swiss Legends with the STP 1-11's and have had no issues. Just be careful if you're doing a swap on the 68, the post length on the ETA is shorter so hand installation is tricky, it works fine but they're close.


I wonder if that's the reason for this. I'm not sure why Zodiac would go back to the 1-11 in its newest models unless the 3-13 has some kind of significant flaw.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

STP movement sucks! Would rather use my iPhone.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Not sure if the thread is meant to be limited to SWs and SSWs, but I figured it probably wouldn’t be too offensive to share my NWA joy for this 90s era quartz riff from Zodiac on the Tag Heuer 1000/Jumbo “Night Diver.”





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Here’s my group of vintage zodiacs

Regards

Ren

SSW 1000m









SSW 750m










Divers Chrono 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Davekaye90 said:


> I wonder if that's the reason for this. I'm not sure why Zodiac would go back to the 1-11 in its newest models unless the 3-13 has some kind of significant flaw.
> 
> View attachment 16203375


Good question. My 3-13 would just stop running after about 12 hrs, the only way to get it going again was to nudge the seconds hand backwards a tiny bit, then it's up and running again, after 5-6 times, I gave up on it and replaced it with the 2824.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

If there was a "junkyard" for watch movements, it would be full UP with STP movements. Just because it's "Swiss" doesn't mean it's all that & a bag of chips...


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone ever find an aftermarket bracelet with fitted endlinks that fits the seawolf?

And what is the OEM bracelet part number?

Specifically looking for a bracelet that fits the zo9270.

Thank you

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

If your Zodiac SSW didn't come from the factory on a bracelet, none of the SSW bracelets will fit. There is a groove cut into cases with bracelets. 

You can get the straight endlinks bracelet from a Grand Rally and use that. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

brash47 said:


> If your Zodiac SSW didn't come from the factory on a bracelet, none of the SSW bracelets will fit. There is a groove cut into cases with bracelets.
> 
> You can get the straight endlinks bracelet from a Grand Rally and use that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


There have been a couple Zodiac ZO9270 for sale with OEM bracelets on watchuseek in the past so there must be a bracelet that fits. I've sent a message to the sellers and waiting for a reply but I thought I might check in this thread as well.

I know there was an issue with some of the other sea wolf models though. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> There have been a couple Zodiac ZO9270 for sale with OEM bracelets on watchuseek in the past so there must be a bracelet that fits. I've sent a message to the sellers and waiting for a reply but I thought I might check in this thread as well.
> 
> I know there was an issue with some of the other sea wolf models though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


Unfortunate news. There are 2 configurations of that watch that were sold. The older original came on the Jubilee bracelet. The grooves are cut into the case, I've attached a pic of one that I found elsewhere online. I used to have the original on Jubilee and this is how I know this information. I sold it years ago. The newer one, that comes on rubber strap does not have the groove cut into the case, so, the jubilee that you see on older models will not fit onto the particular model you have unless its around 4 years old..I think it was a 2017 version but I cant remember for sure. I do know for a fact that if your case does not have the bracelet cut out, no Zodiac bracelet will fit onto that watch except for the straight endlink sold on the GrandRally.

If you have an older one that has the grooves cut into the case, simply call Zodiac and purchase the bracelet straight from them. Any SSW bracelet will fit, Jubilee, oyster, etc. Even the new quick release bracelet will fit, but again, it has to have the grooves cut into the case for any fitted endlink bracelet to fit.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

brash47 said:


> Unfortunate news. There are 2 configurations of that watch that were sold. The older original came on the Jubilee bracelet. The grooves are cut into the case, I've attached a pic of one that I found elsewhere online. I used to have the original on Jubilee and this is how I know this information. I sold it years ago. The newer one, that comes on rubber strap does not have the groove cut into the case, so, the jubilee that you see on older models will not fit onto the particular model you have unless its around 4 years old..I think it was a 2017 version but I cant remember for sure. I do know for a fact that if your case does not have the bracelet cut out, no Zodiac bracelet will fit onto that watch except for the straight endlink sold on the GrandRally.
> 
> If you have an older one that has the grooves cut into the case, simply call Zodiac and purchase the bracelet straight from them. Any SSW bracelet will fit, Jubilee, oyster, etc. Even the new quick release bracelet will fit, but again, it has to have the grooves cut into the case for any fitted endlink bracelet to fit.


Thanks for the detailed reply. I'm waiting for the watch to be delivered however I'm pretty sure it will be the latest version. I'll check for the case grooves when I get it. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Brash47 is correct about the two case variations - one with and one without grooves to allow you to use the Zodiac OEM jubilee. This issue has been discussed so much that I scrolled back 10 pages to find my response to someone else asking for a jubilee style that would fit the non-notched Zodiac Super Sea Wolf cases. With the help of another WUS member, I found one, as per my previous post:

here is my all white Super Sea Wolf [and blue/baby blue SSW] on the after-market jubilee bracelet by Hadley Roma, model # MB4216, 20mm, which I bought from Holben's online for $53. It has hollow end-links but all other links are solid. I think it looks good and fits snugly, but installing it was not the easiest.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

VaEagle said:


> Brash47 is correct about the two case variations - one with and one without grooves to allow you to use the Zodiac OEM jubilee. This issue has been discussed so much that I scrolled back 10 pages to find my response to someone else asking for a jubilee style that would fit the non-notched Zodiac Super Sea Wolf cases. With the help of another WUS member, I found one, as per my previous post:
> 
> here is my all white Super Sea Wolf [and blue/baby blue SSW] on the after-market jubilee bracelet by Hadley Roma, model # MB4216, 20mm, which I bought from Holben's online for $53. It has hollow end-links but all other links are solid. I think it looks good and fits snugly, but installing it was not the easiest.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. 

It's funny you just replied because stated going through the whole thread (should probably really be working since I'm at work, lol) and was literally just getting to the part where your asking for more info in this bracelet. 

The only other problem is I've also been getting through long stretch of many many complaints about movements, long turn arounds for service & getting watches back with marks on them, wrong date wheels & still not working properly. 

I've had my eye on the zo9270 years ago and along with price hikes I now remember that these complaints where the other reason I didn't buy. 

I ordered the other day before I had a memory refresher of theses issues. I'll see how I feel when it arrives.



Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

You're going to love it. They are gorgeous solid feeling well built watches....they just haven't gotten where they need to be with the STP. Just keep an eye on it. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

brash47 said:


> You're going to love it. They are gorgeous solid feeling well built watches....they just haven't gotten where they need to be with the STP. Just keep an eye on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Yep they are pretty good watches I've actually owned a couple sea wolfs before and have owned a grandrally for over a year or so now. Actually wearing it today.










Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

I have the two Zodiac Super Sea Wolfs and love them. I haven't had any problems with the movements (knocking on the wood desk now) and understand how that would ruin the honeymoon for others. I love the look as a great update of a vintage watch. Enjoy yours.

My two:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Got my new zodiac Friday. 
I like it though it could be a tad larger. But worse part is the lume which is non existent in normal use. Can’t read the time at all at my time of the night.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Got my new zodiac Friday.
> I like it though it could be a tad larger. But worse part is the lume which is non existent in normal use. Can’t read the time at all at my time of the night.


Yep after having owned a number of Zodiacs, I can say their lume is crap. 

The watches are beautiful and sturdy and I love the look. Finally, it was the movement to the 3-13 that killed it for me. I will only own a SSW that has an older movement now....except the last limited I have...the white wolf. 

All other are now GMTs

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

The luminous on my Yellow Rally is BGW-9; I find it "acceptable" throughout the night, perhaps due to the larger paddle hands and larger lume plots at 3-6-9-12. Now that it's got the ETA2824-2 heart transplant, it's one of my favorites to wear when I want a little "color pop":


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

brash47 said:


> Yep after having owned a number of Zodiacs, I can say their lume is crap.
> 
> The watches are beautiful and sturdy and I love the look. Finally, it was the movement to the 3-13 that killed it for me. I will only own a SSW that has an older movement now....except the last limited I have...the white wolf.
> 
> ...


Going forward it seems like the 3-13 has been memory holed. All of the new models are coming with the 1-11 (other than the GMTs which I think have moved to Soprod). 

The lume on my ZO9283 is "tolerable." Maybe a little worse than my Oris D65, but definitely better than my Squale which is atrociously bad for something with the intention of being a diver.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Well, I'll post this here. 

Veterans/ active duty US military:

NEX, The Naval Exchange online carries Zodiac. They have had a sale going since Thanksgiving. It continues today!

Remember NEX and AAFES online are tax free and if the watch costs enough, free shipping. 

I have a thread for Omega going on the Omega forums, AAFES carries Omega and they have amazing sales. (Ex...Omega SMP, $3300 on bracelet not tax.). 

Anyway, right now:


----------



## ryancharles (Sep 2, 2010)

Has anyone on the thread purchased the other new release? I am thinking of picking one up and have never owned a zodiac before or an STP 1-11 movement.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

ryancharles said:


> Has anyone on the thread purchased the other new release? I am thinking of picking one up and have never owned a zodiac before or an STP 1-11 movement.
> 
> View attachment 16286221


It's a bit of a shame that they didn't keep the one piece bezel from the earlier SSW steel bezel releases. I'm sure it's cheaper to use an insert, but that was a unique selling point that you rarely see in this price class.


----------



## ryancharles (Sep 2, 2010)

Davekaye90 said:


> It's a bit of a shame that they didn't keep the one piece bezel from the earlier SSW steel bezel releases. I'm sure it's cheaper to use an insert, but that was a unique selling point that you rarely see in this price class.


I didn't know they ever did that. I am fine with the insert. Actually, I like the black paint of the insert. I am on the fence if I should pull the trigger


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

ryancharles said:


> I didn't know they ever did that. I am fine with the insert. Actually, I like the black paint of the insert. I am on the fence if I should pull the trigger


Yeah I think they've all been one piece bezels until this point. My ZO9204 from 2017 was that way, and the relatively recent ZO9207 still had that, even with the updated case design. I've owned three Zodiacs, and one other watch with an STP 1-11 in it. Zodiacs are solid watches that I think are decent value for money, and a lot more interesting than a comparably priced watch from Swatch Group like the Hydroconquest. A Christopher Ward C60 is technically superior, but more anonymous. The Oris D65 and Squale Sub 39 are more direct competitors. I have an Oris as well, and enjoy them both for different reasons.


----------



## CdaddyLutz (Jun 25, 2019)

Ptw000 said:


> Here are some of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orange is cool


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Incoming 41st b-day present to myself 😁


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Incoming 41st b-day present has arrived.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Davekaye90 said:


> Incoming 41st b-day present has arrived.
> 
> View attachment 16304969


Congrats on your birthday and your new watch!!!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

The Zodiac designers deserve raises.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

brash47 said:


> Congrats on your birthday and your new watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## STARSTELLA (Dec 15, 2012)

Maybe not what everyone else was looking for, but I've wanted a Buzzsaw for 20 years 

Just shipped it out to have the lume in the bezel replaced.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

That's a cool watch. Post pics when it's returned!!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

STARSTELLA said:


> Maybe not what everyone else was looking for, but I've wanted a Buzzsaw for 20 years
> 
> Just shipped it out to have the lume in the bezel replaced.
> 
> ...


Congrats, wish Zodiac would reissue them.

Regards

Ren

Mine says hello











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STARSTELLA (Dec 15, 2012)

2500M_Sub said:


> Congrats, wish Zodiac would reissue them.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


that would be so cool... but I think they would rather make a 734th color way in the 1953 case


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

The ever elusive cream dial. Considering switching to jubilee as I don't love their clasp on these.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)




----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Is $1250 a decent deal for a Super Sea Wolf GMT (neon if it matters)?


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

vsh said:


> Is $1250 a decent deal for a Super Sea Wolf GMT (neon if it matters)?


I think so. That seems to be about the current going rate.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Somebody buy all 4 of these. 🤪









Four New Entry-Level Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression & Skin Dive Watches For 2021 | aBlogtoWatch


The new Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression & Skin Dive Watches, released in 2021, with expert analysis, specs, price, and photos.



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Boy - STP movements - That's a big two thumbs down! And IF I happened to have any thumbs left, I'd give the vanilla scented straps two thumbs down...


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

I like the vanilla scented straps from Bonneto Cinturini so if these are the same smell then SWEET! 😂. And I haven’t had a problem with an STP movement. 🤞


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Bear1845 said:


> I like the vanilla scented straps from Bonneto Cinturini so if these are the same smell then SWEET! 😂. And I haven’t had a problem with an STP movement. 🤞


I haven't either, but the fact that the STP 3-13 seems to have been abandoned is more than a bit sus.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Davekaye90 said:


> I haven't either, but the fact that the STP 3-13 seems to have been abandoned is more than a bit sus.


I've got one sealed up that needs repair, I just haven't had time to find anyone to fix the damn thing


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Davekaye90 said:


> I haven't either, but the fact that the STP 3-13 seems to have been abandoned is more than a bit sus.


True.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

STARSTELLA said:


> Maybe not what everyone else was looking for, but I've wanted a Buzzsaw for 20 years
> 
> Just shipped it out to have the lume in the bezel replaced.
> 
> ...


Always liked this one as well. Nice Hirsch Extreme also. Good taste in rubber straps sir. 

Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## STARSTELLA (Dec 15, 2012)

wheelbuilder said:


> Always liked this one as well. Nice Hirsch Extreme also. Good taste in rubber straps sir.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks Man,


wheelbuilder said:


> Always liked this one as well. Nice Hirsch Extreme also. Good taste in rubber straps sir.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk


Of course I have the Bonetto strap wit it to but I've had the Extreme for a while and it just doesn't work on a lot of watches.

Nice Orbea btw.. not as many bike guys here as you would think. Oddly, I have a wheel shop as well


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Michael 808 said:


> I've got one sealed up that needs repair, I just haven't had time to find anyone to fix the damn thing


Just deposit that movement in the nearest trash bin and have your watchmaker replace it with an ETA2824-2 - pretty much an R&R - and then pat yourself on the back for your wise move while you toast a new year with one LESS worry!


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

TheGanzman said:


> Just deposit that movement in the nearest trash bin and have your watchmaker replace it with an ETA2824-2 - pretty much an R&R - and then pat yourself on the back for your wise move while you toast a new year with one LESS worry!


Not a bad idea my friend, I've thought about using it as a fishing weight but thought that the shiny finish might scare the fish away


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Michael 808 said:


> Not a bad idea my friend, I've thought about using it as a fishing weight but thought that the shiny finish might scare the fish away












Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## fortune_17 (Jan 17, 2019)

I recently picked-up a Super Sea Wolf (ZO9212) and bracelet. The quick-release spring bars are nice and the spring-loaded clasp makes it very comfortable. I'm very much enjoying the size and fit of this watch!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Really interesting new release from Zodiac. 300M rated, crown guards, ISO certified (!) and...a Sellita movement. I really wonder what's going on with STP. First it seems like the 3-13 has been dumped, and now...what, are they going to abandon them entirely?


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

Davekaye90 said:


> Really interesting new release from Zodiac. 300M rated, crown guards, ISO certified (!) and...a Sellita movement. I really wonder what's going on with STP. First it seems like the 3-13 has been dumped, and now...what, are they going to abandon them entirely?


Just when I thought I had enough Zodiacs. These look really nice.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I reaally like these, particularly the black/blue model and white/orange though it may not have the same lasting power. 
Interesting to see they won’t even use their own movement for these new release models. I’m glad in a way but it is said to see and it also doesn’t bode well for that STP and those small brands that rely on them. 
Need to look into the specs and price of these. 
Hopefully they upped the lume level on these as my last one downright sucked even for me not being a lume guy.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

There's a review on worn and wound with specs and pricing. The white/orange would definitely get my vote.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

watchpirateer said:


> Just when I thought I had enough Zodiacs. These look really nice.


I also just noticed that they're all Chronometers. Seems like Zodiac means bidness with these.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

Davekaye90 said:


> I also just noticed that they're all Chronometers. Seems like Zodiac means bidness with these.


And upgraded lume too from the sounds of it. There goes my wallet, again...


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

They've put out plenty of chrono certified watches. Nothing new. Good looking watches though. Are they still 39/40mm bodies?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Zodiac finally is selling the jubilee bracelet. I've gone ahead and purchased it. 

Quick question for those who have it - is this a pin/collar deal? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

brash47 said:


> They've put out plenty of chrono certified watches. Nothing new. Good looking watches though. Are they still 39/40mm bodies?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


They have, my Aquamarine Dream is COSC. In the past the COSC models though have all been (AFAIK) LE models, with the regular production watches getting the STP equivalent of Elabore grade. All of these colorways are Chronometer, which is not how they usually do things. 

This is a totally new case. 42mm x 14.3mm thick, and 300M WR instead of 200. They're also ISO certified Diver's watches, which _is _new for Zodiac. Not even the SSW 68 caries the Diver's tag.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

They do look pretty. I'll head down to Toppers to check one out soon. Leaving the STP behind looks like a good move and might bring some of us back that were tired of the problems. 

I love the low profiles of the SSW cases, it will be nice to see something larger and thicker on the wrist. 



Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## fortune_17 (Jan 17, 2019)

guysmiles said:


> Zodiac finally is selling the jubilee bracelet. I've gone ahead and purchased it.
> 
> Quick question for those who have it - is this a pin/collar deal?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yep - the links are connected using pin and collars. I didn't have too much trouble resizing mine. I just kept the links horizontal so I could get the collars to stay in the center of the links.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

brash47 said:


> They do look pretty. I'll head down to Toppers to check one out soon. Leaving the STP behind looks like a good move and might bring some of us back that were tired of the problems.
> 
> I love the low profiles of the SSW cases, it will be nice to see something larger and thicker on the wrist.
> 
> ...


Toppers are GREAT - the entire staff are First Rate! Glad to see that Zodiac have ushered STP to the Exit Door too. I just might have to get one of these to keep my Yellow Rally company, IF I can decide which one I like best!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchpirateer said:


> And upgraded lume too from the sounds of it. There goes my wallet, again...


Yes that was definitely needed


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yes that was definitely needed


Completely agree, I have a quite a few Zodiacs and the lume, well let's just say you don't buy them for the lume. And that white/orange combo looks like the entire dial is lumed according to the worn and wound review below. Very tempted to grab one of those when they come out.









Introducing the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Pro-Diver Mainline Watch - Worn & Wound


Out of the many affordable dive watches available on the market today, few stand out in terms of historical appeal and modern intrigue so much the Super Sea Wolf collection by Zodiac. Pairing robust wearability, interesting design, and a steady stream of novel colorways and updates, it’s an...




wornandwound.com


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Not sure whether anyone has seen this yet. New collaboration between Zodiac and Huckberry. 









Image borrowed from Huckberry. Link to the watch is here: | Huckberry


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

smithj said:


> Not sure whether anyone has seen this yet. New collaboration between Zodiac and Huckberry.
> View attachment 16341838
> 
> 
> Image borrowed from Huckberry. Link to the watch is here: | Huckberry


Interesting. Looks like the new SSW 53 style dial in the older case, as that's definitely a one piece bezel and not an insert. Also, the movement is listed as "STP 3-33." Is that just a no date 3-13? Or something different entirely?


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Davekaye90 said:


> Interesting. Looks like the new SSW 53 style dial in the older case, as that's definitely a one piece bezel and not an insert. Also, the movement is listed as "STP 3-33." Is that just a no date 3-13? Or something different entirely?


I’m not sure whether it’s a new movement or a no date version of the 3-13. I’ve looked for information on a 3-33 movement, but didn’t find anything (admittedly not the most thorough search).

I do think the watch presents a nice package though. Love the dial on this one.


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

fortune_17 said:


> Yep - the links are connected using pin and collars. I didn't have too much trouble resizing mine. I just kept the links horizontal so I could get the collars to stay in the center of the links.


Thank you!


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Davekaye90 said:


> Really interesting new release from Zodiac. 300M rated, crown guards, ISO certified (!) and...a Sellita movement. I really wonder what's going on with STP. First it seems like the 3-13 has been dumped, and now...what, are they going to abandon them entirely?



Glad they updated the crown by, seemingly, making them larger. That's the biggest gripe I have about the SSWs.


----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

Mhutch said:


>


So I bought this same zodiac here about 2 yrs ago. It was my grail...I gave it to a watchmaker to fix the bezel and low and behold he closed up shop and moved! No forwarding address or phone number. I turned in his name, etc... but to no avail. I started looking for another one....yup you guessed it, nothing. Can't even find it on the zodiac website. I wore that watch skiing, hiking, remote medic job. Great watch, minus the bezel spring.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

watchpirateer said:


> There's a review on worn and wound with specs and pricing. The white/orange would definitely get my vote.


I loved white/orange colorway as well. But would have preferred it if the chapter ring and bezel inserts weren’t blue. Just adds an unnecessary third color. Love the implementation of the black/blue. Keeps it down to 2 colors and looks great!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Just got this one in the mail.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Looks great. Perfect size! Let us know how the lume is. 


smithj said:


> Just got this one in the mail.
> View attachment 16348957
> 
> View attachment 16348956


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Bear1845 said:


> Looks great. Perfect size! Let us know how the lume is.


I can’t speak to longevity yet, but I can say the brightness of the line is far and away better than my other Zodiac:


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

mtnmdc said:


> So I bought this same zodiac here about 2 yrs ago. It was my grail...I gave it to a watchmaker to fix the bezel and low and behold he closed up shop and moved! No forwarding address or phone number. I turned in his name, etc... but to no avail. I started looking for another one....yup you guessed it, nothing. Can't even find it on the zodiac website. I wore that watch skiing, hiking, remote medic job. Great watch, minus the bezel spring.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


After one minute of Googling:









Zodiac Super Seawolf Watch ZO9203


From the expert watchmakers of Zodiac, this luxury watch for Gents is carefully constructed with a sleek and beautiful build. Zodiac crafted this watch for those always on the go, but still want to stay fashionable. Its Black dial gives the band an extravagant and stunning look. The Quartz...




www.miamilakesj.com


----------



## Jmb10 (Nov 25, 2020)

brash47 said:


> For most SuperSeaWolf models, unless it comes from the factory on a bracelet, you cannot put a zodiac fitted bracelet on the watch.
> 
> There are grooves cut into the body at the factory for their bracelets. They are not cut into.yhe watches without bracelets because it would probably look strange.
> 
> ...


I've just bought a Super Sea Wolf on the metal bracelet, ref Z09209. The bracelet seems impossible to remove from the watch case. And the bracelet links seem to offer a problem regarding removal, while the booklet says the links are removable without a tool there is in fact one link either side of the clasp that have what could be pin and collar links but to only remove one link either side the clasp isn't enough to create a fit. Seems very odd. I've emailed zodiac and I'm waiting their reply. Can anyone offer advice? Thanks.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

I had the bracelet for the ZO9208 which is identical. Used a bergeon spring bar tool with no issues. What are you using?


----------



## Jmb10 (Nov 25, 2020)

Bear1845 said:


> I had the bracelet for the ZO9208 which is identical. Used a bergeon spring bar tool with no issues. What are you using?


A standard spring bar tool, not made by bergeon, but used many times before with bracelets and straps.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Ok. My only advice now is to walk away and try again later.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

WizardofWatch said:


> I loved white/orange colorway as well. But would have preferred it if the chapter ring and bezel inserts weren’t blue. Just adds an unnecessary third color. Love the implementation of the black/blue. Keeps it down to 2 colors and looks great!


I actually like the third color on the chapter ring on this one. But then again I have a penchant for Farer watches too so that could explain me liking multiple colors.... Either way I think these are going to be very interesting watches to see in person.


----------



## Jmb10 (Nov 25, 2020)

Bear1845 said:


> Ok. My only advice now is to walk away and try again later.


Haha, yes, good advice indeed, best not to get frustrated. I have several spring bar tools so tried some older ones that I usually don't prefer, however tonight one of those seems to have just what it takes! These Zodiac spring bars are larger diameter than usual I think. My Super Sea Wolf now sits on an Enoksen black rubber strap for now.








Purposely playing with the light here.

Thanks for taking the time to reply, appreciate that.

Btw, did you ever try to resize the bracelet from this watch? Which strap do you use now anyway?


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

I did and I think I used a cheapie link tool to hold the watch and used a straight pin and little hammer and gently tapped them out. I think. It’s been a while. I only have the ZO9207 now and wear it on a Zulu strap by Maratac or a rubber bonetto cinturini model 270 strap. It looks great on a tropic strap too. Don’t have the bracelet anymore. I like the bracelet though but not the security clasp. There’s 2 pictures I see of mine on page 49 and scattered throughout here.


----------



## Jmb10 (Nov 25, 2020)

Bear1845 said:


> I did and I think I used a cheapie link tool to hold the watch and used a straight pin and little hammer and gently tapped them out. I think. It’s been a while. I only have the ZO9207 now and wear it on a Zulu strap by Maratac or a rubber bonetto cinturini model 270 strap. Don’t have the bracelet anymore. I like the bracelet though but not the security clasp. There’s a pic of mine on page 49 and scattered throughout this thread.


Very clean look to that; steel bezel is really nice and with the gilt & the military style/colour strap too, very Vietnam. Mine could be a bit too jazzy with the all black dial and bezel. But I'm happy with it. Lume could be better, they've improved it on the newer models I think. But the newer model's shark teeth baton indices are less preferable to the stick batons on ours.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

Jmb10 said:


> Haha, yes, good advice indeed, best not to get frustrated. I have several spring bar tools so tried some older ones that I usually don't prefer, however tonight one of those seems to have just what it takes! These Zodiac spring bars are larger diameter than usual I think. My Super Sea Wolf now sits on an Enoksen black rubber strap for now.
> View attachment 16349555
> 
> Purposely playing with the light here.
> ...


Beautiful Zodiac. I have a bunch of them but that is a classic


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

I do remember the bracelet on my briefly owned ZO9209 being a bear and a half to get _back on _when I went to sell it. I finally just gave up and took it to the local watch boutique and had them do it.


----------



## Grégoire (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello fellow Sea Wolf fans. 

My latest review of the ZO9210 “Reefline” has just been published on Fratello Watches. I thought you all might enjoy the write up and photos.










Thanks everyone, and also a huge thank you to WUS for being such an awesome source for research. 

Zodiac ZO9210 Reefline


----------



## Jmb10 (Nov 25, 2020)

Grégoire said:


> Hello fellow Sea Wolf fans.
> 
> My latest review of the ZO9210 “Reefline” has just been published on Fratello Watches. I thought you all might enjoy the write up and photos.
> 
> ...


Well written and enthusiastic. Zodiac definitely has a wow factor in history, design and colourways. Interestingly you mention a 40mm case, I've seen information referencing either 39 (from zodiac themselves), 39.5 or 40. I received my SSW z09209 only yesterday and have measured it at 38.8 including bezel lip while the case actually is 38.2 and with the 46.3 lug to lug it's a perfect footprint on my wrist. I'm hoping the STP will be good, I've also read positive things about them and are they tested properly (but not certified) during production? Mine appears to be at -8 seconds per day, after only one day, I know. Selitta are more popular now with ETA reverting to Swatch group only, which gives the impression of Selitta quality through sales quantity but I'm not sure that's the pure reality.
So the quality of my SSW; the bracelet I'm worried about being able to size or for my wrist as mentioned earlier in the thread, the indices lume isn't as good as expected and the bezel has a tiny bit of backplay-while it's action feels really good, at rest it does have a tiny bit of movement. Are these other people's experiences? The size and style is very, very cool though. That dial design is awesome, love the symmetry.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

That PX version SSW is money.
I think your movement should be a bit more accurate than that out of the box. I initially wound mine about 25-30 twists and it's been very accurate while being worn. I haven't had any issues with STP movements in any Zodiac I've owned (maybe I didn't keep them long enough?) My bezel seems great to me. Not much play. The hands also glow strongly but the indices and bezel pip not so much. I can still make out the time at night though.


----------



## Jmb10 (Nov 25, 2020)

Bear1845 said:


> That PX version SSW is money.
> I think your movement should be a bit more accurate than that out of the box. I initially wound mine about 25-30 twists and it's been very accurate while being worn. I haven't had any issues with STP movements in any Zodiac I've owned (maybe I didn't keep them long enough?) My bezel seems great to me. Not much play. The hands also glow strongly but the indices and bezel pip not so much. I can still make out the time at night though.


Our experiences sound consistent; continuing with the watch check app overall it's stating -6 seconds per day now (I'll continue for some while yet), the bezel play is minimal (at this price point I expected it to be bang on) and your lume description mirrors mine exactly.
I'm loving the indices, symmetry and size, it's great on wrist, better for me than the 40mm with longer lugs.


----------



## Jmb10 (Nov 25, 2020)

Jmb10 said:


> Our experiences sound consistent; continuing with the watch check app overall it's stating -6 seconds per day now (I'll continue for some while yet), the bezel play is minimal (at this price point I expected it to be bang on) and your lume description mirrors mine exactly.
> I'm loving the indices, symmetry and size, it's great on wrist, better for me than the 40mm with longer lugs.


So the PX versions, not only from the past but the modern z09209 was originally only available as PX?


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

No. According to everything I’ve read they were available to the masses and also for sale on military bases.



Let’s Talk History of the Zodiac Sea Wolf


----------



## Jmb10 (Nov 25, 2020)

Bear1845 said:


> No. According to everything I’ve read they were available to the masses and also for sale on military bases.
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s Talk History of the Zodiac Sea Wolf


It's fascinating. I think that makes sense, that a military 'retail' place made it available to the military who may have developed a connection historically with the older model. I was reading Hodinkee and maybe their wording was poor but they made it sound as though the z09209 was only available at PX military retail but they'd got hold of some. But I wondered if the black (z09209) and blue (z09211) were just Hodinkee limited editions but I bought mine from CW Sellor.


----------



## Grégoire (Apr 30, 2008)

Jmb10 said:


> Well written and enthusiastic. Zodiac definitely has a wow factor in history, design and colourways. Interestingly you mention a 40mm case, I've seen information referencing either 39 (from zodiac themselves), 39.5 or 40. I received my SSW z09209 only yesterday and have measured it at 38.8 including bezel lip while the case actually is 38.2 and with the 46.3 lug to lug it's a perfect footprint on my wrist. I'm hoping the STP will be good, I've also read positive things about them and are they tested properly (but not certified) during production? Mine appears to be at -8 seconds per day, after only one day, I know. Selitta are more popular now with ETA reverting to Swatch group only, which gives the impression of Selitta quality through sales quantity but I'm not sure that's the pure reality.
> So the quality of my SSW; the bracelet I'm worried about being able to size or for my wrist as mentioned earlier in the thread, the indices lume isn't as good as expected and the bezel has a tiny bit of backplay-while it's action feels really good, at rest it does have a tiny bit of movement. Are these other people's experiences? The size and style is very, very cool though. That dial design is awesome, love the symmetry.


Thanks for the kind words, glad you enjoyed the review. 

I think everything I saw on line referred to the case size as being 40mm which is what I quoted. After you mentioned it, I got out my calipers and it looks to actually be closer to 39mm. The bezel does overhang the case a bit which may be the reason for the discrepancies. The action on the Reefline feels very secure with no backplay.

The jubilee-style bracelet that came standard on my ZO9269 Watermelon is very comfortable and the spring-loaded clasp keeps it at the perfect tension.










I agree, the lume could be better. Along with the movement, those seem to be the two Achilles heels for the watch as a whole.

Thanks again for checking out the review. They are all such unique and quirky little guys that you either take to them immediately or you don’t!


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Zodiac makes a killer watch


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

BobMartian said:


> Zodiac makes a killer watch


Titanium LE right? Nice, you don't see too many of these anymore.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Davekaye90 said:


> Titanium LE right? Nice, you don't see too many of these anymore.


Yes. Only 82 made.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

I emailed STP directly about the 3-13 movement. Here’s their reply.


“Thanks for your request and for your interest in our company and products.

Sorry but we no longer produce the STP 3-13 since one year ago.

We propose to our customer the STP 1-11, you can find it on our website: www.swisstp.com under products.

Best regards and have a nice day.”


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Bear1845 said:


> I emailed STP directly about the 3-13 movement. Here’s their reply.
> 
> 
> “Thanks for your request and for your interest in our company and products.
> ...


In the words of the great philosopher Elmer Fudd: "Good widdance to bad wubbish, hahahahahahha..."


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jmb10 (Nov 25, 2020)

Bear1845 said:


> I emailed STP directly about the 3-13 movement. Here’s their reply.
> 
> 
> “Thanks for your request and for your interest in our company and products.
> ...


Blimey. Well I hope I don't get issues, if it was a highlight in their catalogue they wouldn't discontinue it I think.
I've restrapped mine on black mesh and now wearing daily, seems to be running well. Fingers crossed.
I'm still trying to find out if officially Hodinkee really is the sole distributor for this, as they state, given that I bought mine new and not from Hodinkee.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

I may be wrong but I think the movement is similar to the 1-11 other than maybe the swan neck regulator. Mine’s good so far so hopefully we got lucky! Yours is brand new so you’re covered under warranty. 😊


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

For the Zodiacs that I had with the 1-11 movement, I've not had problems with those. It was the latest watches that came with the later movements that I had problems with. Just clearing that up!


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

brash47 said:


> For the Zodiacs that I had with the 1-11 movement, I've not had problems with those. It was the latest watches that came with the later movements that I had problems with. Just clearing that up!


That's the impression that I've gotten. My ABTW ZO9283 and ZO9250 I believe both have 3-13s in them. We'll see how well they do.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BobMartian said:


> Zodiac makes a killer watch



That’s the one I want


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


What model is that? At first I thought it was the Topper White Wolf but that dial looks black and the dial looks blue in your photos.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

watchpirateer said:


> What model is that? At first I thought it was the Topper White Wolf but that dial looks black and the dial looks blue in your photos.


It's a trick of the light. Zodiac doesn't have a blue dial like that.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

Davekaye90 said:


> It's a trick of the light. Zodiac doesn't have a blue dial like that.


That's what I thought too.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

mtnmdc said:


> So I bought this same zodiac here about 2 yrs ago. It was my grail...I gave it to a watchmaker to fix the bezel and low and behold he closed up shop and moved! No forwarding address or phone number. I turned in his name, etc... but to no avail. I started looking for another one....yup you guessed it, nothing. Can't even find it on the zodiac website. I wore that watch skiing, hiking, remote medic job. Great watch, minus the bezel spring.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I'm really sorry to hear that. On the upside, it looks as though Feldmar might have one in stock: Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Super Sea Wolf 53 Skin | Feldmar Watch Co.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

watchpirateer said:


> What model is that? At first I thought it was the Topper White Wolf but that dial looks black and the dial looks blue in your photos.


Yes, the White Wolf. It's the last one I own of this release. I had the Yellow Jacket and Blue Rally, but they are now sold. This is the last 3-13 movement I own. 

It's a gorgeous watch. Thanks!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmb10 (Nov 25, 2020)

brash47 said:


> Yes, the White Wolf. It's the last one I own of this release. I had the Yellow Jacket and Blue Rally, but they are now sold. This is the last 3-13 movement I own.
> 
> It's a gorgeous watch. Thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Do you plan to keep it? Or does the movement make you consider selling?


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

This one I keep. If the movement goes south and I send it for repair. I'll ask for a 1-11 replacement or have Gantzman's guy put an ETA in it for me. The look is too cool. This after selling the other 2 and even my titanium that another poster shows above. I have this one, burgundy and my 2 GMT'S

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

brash47 said:


> Yes, the White Wolf. It's the last one I own of this release. I had the Yellow Jacket and Blue Rally, but they are now sold. This is the last 3-13 movement I own.
> 
> It's a gorgeous watch. Thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Thanks, it is a gorgeous watch. Like you I have 2 GMT's and a Super Sea Wolf and a Pro Diver on the way. And to other's comments regarding the STP movement I have had no issues with my Sea Wolf so far either.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm really looking hard at one of the new divers. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

brash47 said:


> I'm really looking hard at one of the new divers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


yeah me too.

tried these on at the NY trade show (Wind UP) and I liked them a lot. Watermelon sold fast but the orange versions are very cool as well. Just trying to decide if I really want to spend $1700 on one with some other targets in sight.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

More information directly from STP regarding the 3-13 movement.

“The STP 3-13 was a project with special components which are not available anymore from our suppliers and definitively not because of movement issues.

This is why we decided to stop the production of this movement and replace it by STP 1-11 (which is similar to the STP 3-13 as function).

Please note that for sure we have components for after-sales service and if we can help you for something just let us know.”


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Bear1845 said:


> More information directly from STP regarding the 3-13 movement.
> 
> “The STP 3-13 was a project with special components which are not available anymore from our suppliers and definitively not because of movement issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

😂


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

Dark Overlord said:


> yeah me too.
> 
> tried these on at the NY trade show (Wind UP) and I liked them a lot. Watermelon sold fast but the orange versions are very cool as well. Just trying to decide if I really want to spend $1700 on one with some other targets in sight.


I have the orange one on its way to me now. Really looking forward to seeing what it's like in person.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)




----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

This just arrived in the mail today  This pro diver really does not disappoint


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

watchpirateer said:


> This just arrived in the mail today  This pro diver really does not disappoint
> View attachment 16372579


Congrats!!! Now you gotta do better than that, more pics, lets see some of the side and bracelet stuff!!!!


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

brash47 said:


> Congrats!!! Now you gotta do better than that, more pics, lets see some of the side and bracelet stuff!!!!


Will post some later today when I have the time but it is the standard Zodiac 20mm jubilee bracelet. And for a larger watch it does not wear that big (and I do not have large wrists). Starting to think this one will be a keeper. Edit it is not the standard Zodiac jubilee, it does not taper at all and is a straight 20mm in width all around.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

That watch is exquisite; I'm jealous!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

I don't wear this very often, but really love it when I do. Fits nicely on a crisp, cold morning here in Germany.


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

NM-1 said:


> View attachment 16381871


Do you own any standard SSW? If so, is this noticeably thicker? Heavier? Larger? Etc...

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

brash47 said:


> Do you own any standard SSW? If so, is this noticeably thicker? Heavier? Larger? Etc...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


 My first Zodiac. Not so bad weight wise.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

brash47 said:


> Do you own any standard SSW? If so, is this noticeably thicker? Heavier? Larger? Etc...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I have quite a few standard SSW watches and have the white/orange Pro Diver. It is noticeably thicker, heavier and larger but even though I have slim wrists I don't find it too big at all. One thing I would say is the lugs are shorter than the regular SSW and curved so even though it's a 42mm as opposed to 40mm the lug to lug is super close to the regular SSW's and with the curved lugs it sits very close to the wrist (at least to mine).

For reference here's a photo of it side by side with a SSW


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

NM-1 said:


> View attachment 16381871


Beautiful watch and looks fantastic on the rubber strap.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

watchpirateer said:


> I have quite a few standard SSW watches and have the white/orange Pro Diver. It is noticeably thicker, heavier and larger but even though I have slim wrists I don't find it too big at all. One thing I would say is the lugs are shorter than the regular SSW and curved so even though it's a 42mm as opposed to 40mm the lug to lug is super close to the regular SSW's and with the curved lugs it sits very close to the wrist (at least to mine).
> 
> For reference here's a photo of it side by side with a SSW
> 
> View attachment 16384188


Thanks for the pics and info!!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Beautiful sunny and crisp winters day.


----------



## BrownyHound (Apr 8, 2011)

Has anyone ever modded their modern Sea Wolf skin diver with a double domed sapphire crystal? I love vintage watches, especially the warmth and distortion of a domed acrylic crystal. The vintage 1950-60s vibes of the Sea Wolf are so strong, yet really let down by the flat sapphire crystal, I feel. So I'm curious to see if anyone has thought of this before me and put a more boxy crystal on theirs. 

Pic of my watch for attention.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

smithj said:


> Just got this one in the mail.
> View attachment 16348957
> 
> View attachment 16348956


That’s a gorgeous looking watch! Are you still liking it? I managed to snag one of the last 15 pieces during the drop today. Bought one just because of the very liberal return policy. Let’s see how it goes.


----------



## Rembrant16 (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi,
New to Zodiac watches...any proud owners of the Zodiac Huckberry Kelp forest edition?


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

I love my Zodiacs, so this is not a moan. However... 

I don't usually wear my watches for more than a couple of days at a time so not normally focussed on accuracy, but recently I decided to wear my GMT for a week or so, and noticed that it consistently lost 2 - 3 mins every day. It is still under warranty, so I sent it in for repair / regulation of the ETA 2893-2 movement. The watch was returned to me in about a week, which was super impressive, however the results are not. Now it is even worse! 

At the end of the first day it already lost over 3 mins, and by morning over 8 mins. By the end of the next day (after a full wind in the morning), it lost 12 mins and by following morning 28 mins. End of next day 11 mins, end of following day 15 mins (after full winds each morning).

Additionally, when I wind the watch, there are two clear "clicks" for every full turn of the crown. It sounds like a ghost date changing, but it is not. The quick date and GMT hand settings both work fine.


Can I please ask any other Zodiac GMT and/or ETA 2893-2 owners if they also experience this clicking noise when turning the crown? 

I will of course send it back for repair again. I still love the watch, and just want it to work properly.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

njhinde said:


> I love my Zodiacs, so this is not a moan. However...
> 
> I don't usually wear my watches for more than a couple of days at a time so not normally focussed on accuracy, but recently I decided to wear my GMT for a week or so, and noticed that it consistently lost 2 - 3 mins every day. It is still under warranty, so I sent it in for repair / regulation of the ETA 2893-2 movement. The watch was returned to me in about a week, which was super impressive, however the results are not. Now it is even worse!
> 
> ...


That's not an ETA in there. Zodiac (along with everyone else) can't get those anymore. It's a Soprod C-125.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Davekaye90 said:


> That's not an ETA in there. Zodiac (along with everyone else) can't get those anymore. It's a Soprod C-125.


It is the last GMT limited edition they put the ETA in, before switching to Soprod. Not that it helps me much, since mine seems to be somewhat broken :-(


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

njhinde said:


> It is the last GMT limited edition they put the ETA in, before switching to Soprod. Not that it helps me much, since mine seems to be somewhat broken :-(


All I can say is that my Sellita and ETA 3-hand watches have clicked when there's a decent amount of tension on the mainspring. It seems to be the ratchet wheel clicking back against the stop, and is normal. They've all done that. I'm not sure if it's that or something else, but obviously yes, that definitely needs to go back. 

Sadly I'm now a member of the broken STP 3-13 club, my ZO9283 is stopping randomly even with 30-40 winds on it, so that'll be going in as well.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Davekaye90 said:


> All I can say is that my Sellita and ETA 3-hand watches have clicked when there's a decent amount of tension on the mainspring. It seems to be the ratchet wheel clicking back against the stop, and is normal. They've all done that. I'm not sure if it's that or something else, but obviously yes, that definitely needs to go back.
> 
> Sadly I'm now a member of the broken STP 3-13 club, my ZO9283 is stopping randomly even with 30-40 winds on it, so that'll be going in as well.


That Aquamarine Dream, right - that's a great version. Good luck!
I am a sucker for punishment and currently hovering over the "buy" button for one of the new 53 Skins (ZO9213).


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

took these pics in the sun on Friday cause they really showed the subtle sunray finish of the Aquamarine Dream. Most of the time the dial looks like a flat teal but in the right sun....


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Dark Overlord said:


> took these pics in the sun on Friday cause they really showed the subtle sunray finish of the Aquamarine Dream. Most of the time the dial looks like a flat teal but in the right sun....


Excellent pictures


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Davekaye90 said:


> Sadly I'm now a member of the broken STP 3-13 club, my ZO9283 is stopping randomly even with 30-40 winds on it, so that'll be going in as well.


Sorry (but not at ALL surprised) to welcome you to the swelling ranks of THIS club. Get an ETA movement transplant in that watch, usher that STP 3-13 into the dumpster with his failed friends, and go forward with a daily smile on your face...


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

TheGanzman said:


> Sorry (but not at ALL surprised) to welcome you to the swelling ranks of THIS club. Get an ETA movement transplant in that watch, usher that STP 3-13 into the dumpster with his failed friends, and go forward with a daily smile on your face...


I'm going to give Zodiac a chance to hopefully fix it. Putting in even a Top grade SW200 would destroy most of its resale value, because it wouldn't be COSC, and it would have a ghost date position which the ZO9283 is not supposed to have. At this point I don't necessarily plan to sell it, but I'd like to be able to do that without having to try and get $600 for it because of the movement swap.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Davekaye90 said:


> I'm going to give Zodiac a chance to hopefully fix it. Putting in even a Top grade SW200 would destroy most of its resale value, because it wouldn't be COSC, and it would have a ghost date position which the ZO9283 is not supposed to have. At this point I don't necessarily plan to sell it, but I'd like to be able to do that without having to try and get $600 for it because of the movement swap.


FWIW, my Yellow Rally with its ETA2824-2 heart transplant is now my MOST accurate watch at about +2 seconds per MONTH!


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

TheGanzman said:


> FWIW, my Yellow Rally with its ETA2824-2 heart transplant is now my MOST accurate watch at about +2 seconds per MONTH!
> View attachment 16512233


It's something I'll keep in mind if Zodiac can't get it sorted. How did your swap go? Any issues finding a watchmaker that would do it? Problems with post height differences or the movement stem? I assume yours now has a ghost date?


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Davekaye90 said:


> It's something I'll keep in mind if Zodiac can't get it sorted. How did your swap go? Any issues finding a watchmaker that would do it? Problems with post height differences or the movement stem? I assume yours now has a ghost date?


No problems whatsoever; it's basically an R&R. And yes, it does have the ghost date, which has frankly never bothered me, especially on this watch - I keep it on my winder and only have to get the time "exactly right" about once/month...

I wish you the absolute BEST of luck on the STP 3-13 "repair" (Read: Movement REPLACEMENT). FWIW, I think that those "in the know" with regards to this movement would consider an ETA transplant "added value". I would not even consider another Zodiac unless it had a replaced movement. Do a Google Search on that movement and you'll see that this is a FAR more common problem than what we see here in our WUS microsphere...


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

TheGanzman said:


> No problems whatsoever; it's basically an R&R. And yes, it does have the ghost date, which has frankly never bothered me, especially on this watch - I keep it on my winder and only have to get the time "exactly right" about once/month...
> 
> I wish you the absolute BEST of luck on the STP 3-13 "repair" (Read: Movement REPLACEMENT). FWIW, I think that those "in the know" with regards to this movement would consider an ETA transplant "added value". I would not even consider another Zodiac unless it had a replaced movement. Do a Google Search on that movement and you'll see that this is a FAR more common problem than what we see here in our WUS microsphere...


There may be something to that. I may have jinxed the watch awhile back by saying "my ZO9283 is currently running at a steady -2s/d, but who knows how long that'll last." Apparently not that long. Last time I checked it was at about -7s or so, out of COSC but not terrible. It's the whole stopping randomly thing that's the problem. 

The crown also takes _a lot _of force to pull it out from the wind to time set position if it hasn't been done in a few days, which I understand is also a sign of movement troubles, along with stiff winding (which it also has). I'll see how it goes. I still think it's worth giving Zodiac a chance to fix whatever the issue is, but if the movement turns out to be a total lemon, I'll replace it.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Davekaye90 said:


> There may be something to that. I may have jinxed the watch awhile back by saying "my ZO9283 is currently running at a steady -2s/d, but who knows how long that'll last." Apparently not that long. Last time I checked it was at about -7s or so, out of COSC but not terrible. It's the whole stopping randomly thing that's the problem.
> 
> The crown also takes _a lot _of force to pull it out from the wind to time set position if it hasn't been done in a few days, which I understand is also a sign of movement troubles, along with stiff winding (which it also has). I'll see how it goes. I still think it's worth giving Zodiac a chance to fix whatever the issue is, but if the movement turns out to be a total lemon, I'll replace it.


The fact that Zodiac has abandoned that movement (like the redheaded stepchild it IS) should speak Worlds to you - I'm sure the whole STP 3-13 movement fiasco has gone from their "bad dream" to their "worst Freddie Kruger nightmare"...


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

TheGanzman said:


> The fact that Zodiac has abandoned that movement (like the redheaded stepchild it IS) should speak Worlds to you - I'm sure the whole STP 3-13 movement fiasco has gone from their "bad dream" to their "worst Freddie Kruger nightmare"...


The real eye-opener was when they released their new pro divers with Sellitas in them. Their GMTs had ETAs and then Soprods because STP doesn't make a GMT movement. They obviously make 3-hand movements though, so the fact that they went outside Fossil to Sellita is very strange. That'd be like if Seiko was having so many problems with the 6R35 that they decided to buy movements from Miyota.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Davekaye90 said:


> The real eye-opener was when they released their new pro divers with Sellitas in them. Their GMTs had ETAs and then Soprods because STP doesn't make a GMT movement. They obviously make 3-hand movements though, so the fact that they went outside Fossil to Sellita is very strange. That'd be like if Seiko was having so many problems with the 6R35 that they decided to buy movements from Miyota.


i would have absolutely no problem if Seiko did that, I’d be happy 😃


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> i would have absolutely no problem if Seiko did that, I’d be happy 😃


I think a lot of people would be. People have been wanting a more affordable 4Hz movement from Seiko for a long time, and their response was the 6L, which is in watches that are just as expensive as the 8L models. It's just thinner and better suited to dress watches.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Davekaye90 said:


> All I can say is that my Sellita and ETA 3-hand watches have clicked when there's a decent amount of tension on the mainspring. It seems to be the ratchet wheel clicking back against the stop, and is normal. They've all done that. I'm not sure if it's that or something else, but obviously yes, that definitely needs to go back.


Strangely, after letting the watch totally run out of power a few days ago, and then winding only a little to give it a kick one morning, it has been consistently accurate whilst wearing it during the days since. Unfortunately it still loses about 2 minutes over night when not being worn, so the power-reserve may still be an issue, but maybe that will also improve over time. 

Any thoughts on this? Send it back a second time to get this power reserve checked, or see if that settles down too?


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

njhinde said:


> Strangely, after letting the watch totally run out of power a few days ago, and then winding only a little to give it a kick one morning, it has been consistently accurate whilst wearing it during the days since. Unfortunately it still loses about 2 minutes over night when not being worn, so the power-reserve may still be an issue, but maybe that will also improve over time.
> 
> Any thoughts on this? Send it back a second time to get this power reserve checked, or see if that settles down too?


I suppose you could test it for a bit, but obviously it shouldn't be losing time like that. Mine seems to have the opposite problem, if I wind it and then just let it sit dial up it seems to run ok, but if I put it on, then it'll stop randomly.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

So I have a thing for the color purple and was able to save a couple hundred bucks on a new Liberty Sea Wolf. I had my eye on it a while, will be my first Zodiac, and kind of a self-gift for getting a new job. It does have a 3-13, so hopefully no issues. If there’s a problem I guess I’ll have to fight to have them service or better yet replace with a 1-11? It’s still in the mail, so I’ll share pics when I get it although it’s an older release and not as pretty as some of the more outlandish colorways.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Finally Spring...


----------



## Rembrant16 (Jan 8, 2022)

Mr. Kelpy....


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Finally got the jubilee adjusted. I find it looks/feels so much better than the oyster the gmt originally came with. Excuse the Seiko.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

After returning from vacation, I finally received my first Zodiac, a limited 9285 ordered on 3/31 direct from Liberty in the UK. On sale and including taxes, shipping, and duty, it was just under $1500. DHL/Liberty had some issues with US customs and I had to fill out some extra paperwork which delayed delivery. The Liberty branded outer packaging and fancy wooden gift box are what you’d expect from a higher-end retailer.

It came on the nice Jubilee with a purple tropic, black calf leather NATO, and spring bar tool. I put it on a Crown & Buckle obsidian Chevron single-pass strap until I can resize the bracelet. I’m liking it a lot so far, as much as I thought I would. The purple chapter ring and violet features are very subtle and the black dial has a light sunburst. The shiny mineral bezel doesn’t bother me at all. It’s a very comfortable fit all-around. So far so good with the STP3-13 and sounds and feels good. 🤞


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Zany4 said:


> After returning from vacation, I finally received my first Zodiac, a limited 9285 ordered on 3/31 direct from Liberty in the UK. On sale and including taxes, shipping, and duty, it was just under $1500. DHL/Liberty had some issues with US customs and I had to fill out some extra paperwork which delayed delivery. The Liberty branded outer packaging and fancy wooden gift box are what you’d expect from a higher-end retailer.
> 
> It came on the nice Jubilee with a purple tropic, black calf leather NATO, and spring bar tool. I put it on a Crown & Buckle obsidian Chevron single-pass strap until I can resize the bracelet. I’m liking it a lot so far, as much as I thought I would. The purple chapter ring and violet features are very subtle and the black dial has a light sunburst. The shiny mineral bezel doesn’t bother me at all. It’s a very comfortable fit all-around. So far so good with the STP3-13 and sounds and feels good. 🤞
> 
> ...


Glad you're happy with it! Interesting that this one appears to use the same case as the SSW GMTs with the brushing on top and polished beveling on the lugs. Normally the 3-hand SSWs don't get that. I think Zodiac should adopt that on all of them. I don't mind that my two SSWs don't have it, but I think it makes the case look a bit less plain.


----------



## Dougabug (Apr 19, 2021)

I've recently joined the club


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Davekaye90 said:


> Interesting that this one appears to use the same case as the SSW GMTs with the brushing on top and polished beveling on the lugs.


It is and I did not know that before I bought it. Before I received the watch, I ordered a couple 20mm Crown and Buckle straps for it and had trouble choosing brushed or polished hardware from just looking at the online photos. The brushing is very light compared to some Seikos I own, but the polished bevels add to the finishing. The strap hardware I chose is brushed on the top and polished on the sides so matches really well!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Zany4 said:


> After returning from vacation, I finally received my first Zodiac, a limited 9285 ordered on 3/31 direct from Liberty in the UK. On sale and including taxes, shipping, and duty, it was just under $1500. DHL/Liberty had some issues with US customs and I had to fill out some extra paperwork which delayed delivery. The Liberty branded outer packaging and fancy wooden gift box are what you’d expect from a higher-end retailer.
> 
> It came on the nice Jubilee with a purple tropic, black calf leather NATO, and spring bar tool. I put it on a Crown & Buckle obsidian Chevron single-pass strap until I can resize the bracelet. I’m liking it a lot so far, as much as I thought I would. The purple chapter ring and violet features are very subtle and the black dial has a light sunburst. The shiny mineral bezel doesn’t bother me at all. It’s a very comfortable fit all-around. So far so good with the STP3-13 and sounds and feels good. 🤞
> 
> ...


We need a lume shot of that one!


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

BigBluefish said:


> We need a lume shot of that one!


Tough to get a good lume shot. This is pretty accurate, although I had to retouch the photo a little. Initially brighter than expected for colored Super-LumiNova, but not sure how long before it fades.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Zany4 said:


> Tough to get a good lume shot. This is pretty accurate, although I had to retouch the photo a little. Initially brighter than expected for colored Super-LumiNova, but not sure how long before it fades.
> 
> View attachment 16576082


Thanks!

Yeah, if I ever pick up a Super Sea Wolf, that’s the one I’m getting.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Whelp. Going to need to keep an eye on the new Liberty with the original 3-13. It’s stopped twice now. Once overnight but maybe not wound enough and once at 5pm on what should have been full power. I pulled out the crown to set position 3 hacked and then pushed it back in to one position and it started right up. I don’t think the crown was tightened too much. Maybe points to the dreaded keyless works issue. Registered it after purchase and have all the paperwork so hopefully warranty is applicable. No warranty certificate from Liberty UK though so I hope I don’t get a tough time if it needs service.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Zany4 said:


> Whelp. Going to need to keep an eye on the new Liberty with the original 3-13. It’s stopped twice now. Once overnight but maybe not wound enough and once at 5pm on what should have been full power. I pulled out the crown to set position 3 hacked and then pushed it back in to one position and it started right up. I don’t think the crown was tightened too much. Maybe points to the dreaded keyless works issue. Registered it after purchase and have all the paperwork so hopefully warranty is applicable. No warranty certificate from Liberty UK though so I hope I don’t get a tough time if it needs service.


Skeletonized 3-13. A purchase receipt should cover you I would think.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

This arrived yesterday - my first Zodiac watch and it hasn’t left my wrist for the pat 24hrs


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

So my 3-13 stopped again at 5am instead of 5pm. Hacked it and it started right back up. Not the power then or the keyless works / rotor. Looks like it’s gotta make the trip to Texas. 😠


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

A4S said:


> This arrived yesterday - my first Zodiac watch and it hasn’t left my wrist for the pat 24hrs
> View attachment 16579962


Congrats on your first Zodiac. I had this one last year and traded it away and seriously considering re-buying it. It is the perfect summer watch.


----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)

60s sea wolf. Unfortunately, it stopped in me the other day.


----------



## Dougabug (Apr 19, 2021)

Zany4 said:


> So my 3-13 stopped again at 5am instead of 5pm. Hacked it and it started right back up. Not the power then or the keyless works / rotor. Looks like it’s gotta make the trip to Texas. 😠


Sorry to hear that. Maybe a slightly bent tooth on the hour gear? I notice in your previous posts you mentioned concern about the movement. Do STPs have a reputation? My zodiac is my first experience of an STP so really know nothing about their reliability.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Dougabug said:


> I notice in your previous posts you mentioned concern about the movement. Do STPs have a reputation?


Maybe a questionable reputation. Earlier posts in this thread complain about the STP3-13. It’s a variation of the STP1-11 with a swan neck regulator and shorter hand posts apparently.

The 1-11 seems to have an OK reputation but lots of issues with the 3-13 that isn’t distributed anymore. There are some new for sale limited release and 2019 watches that still have the 3-13, like mine.

STP said the 3-13 is discontinued due to supply issues, but they have spare parts for fixes. High failure rates speak to a different reason. The 1-11 seems to be more tried and true and is a knock off the dependable ETA 2824-2 movement.

Edit: And my watch just stopped again on the wrist just short of 7pm after running since this morning. Had been running fine. Put it to set position and back to run and it started up again. Something’s not right…


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

A4S said:


> This arrived yesterday - my first Zodiac watch and it hasn’t left my wrist for the pat 24hrs
> View attachment 16579962


Nice. I really love the design of the ABTW Zodiac, and I'm glad they decided to make more of them. Really my only complaint (aside from the 3-13) is that while I definitely appreciate the longer hour and minute hands, I think they made the second hand _too_ long. It goes right to the absolute edge of the dial, and looks a little weird because I think they had to bend the tip down to get it to fit. 

Definitely not a deal breaker but maybe 0.5mm shorter would've been ideal.


----------



## Dougabug (Apr 19, 2021)

Zany4 said:


> Maybe a questionable reputation. Earlier posts in this thread complain about the STP3-13. It’s a variation of the STP1-11 with a swan neck regulator and shorter hand posts apparently.
> 
> The 1-11 seems to have an OK reputation but lots of issues with the 3-13 that isn’t distributed anymore. There are some new for sale limited release and 2019 watches that still have the 3-13, like mine.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the info!
When I was buying my zodiac I very nearly went with a different model, purely because it had the 3-13 which looked like the better movement on paper. Glad I went with the 1-11 now. 

Hopefully you can get yours sorted under warranty🤞


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

So I thought I’d try a little patience like Axl Rose suggested but my 3-13 stopped again, at 7pm this time, so it’s not related to the set time. This time all I did was unscrew the crown to the manual wind position and it started right up. That points to the crown stem being long, not seated well, crown over tightened (I didn’t), or the keyless works. I got the RMA number and it’s going to FG Service in Texas on Monday if there’s still another reoccurrence weekend. 🫤


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Zany4 said:


> So I thought I’d try a little patience like Axl Rose suggested but my 3-13 stopped again, at 7pm this time, so it’s not related to the set time. This time all I did was unscrew the crown to the manual wind position and it started right up. That points to the crown stem being long, not seated well, crown over tightened (I didn’t), or the keyless works. I got the RMA number and it’s going to FG Service in Texas on Monday if there’s still another reoccurrence weekend. 🫤


After which you'll wait on it for 2-4 months, get it back - then 50-50 chance it'll crap the bed on you yet AGAIN! My unsolicited advice - usher that STP movement to your nearest dumpster after buying an ETA2824-2 movement off our favorite auction site, then get any watchmaker to R&R the ETA movement into your Zodiac watch. You'll be time (and frustration factor) WAY ahead, after which the extra $ you spent will seem like a bargain in retrospect...


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

TheGanzman said:


> …usher that STP movement to your nearest dumpster after buying an ETA2824-2 movement off our favorite auction site, then get any watchmaker to R&R the ETA movement into your Zodiac watch…


I’m sorely tempted, I like the watch design so much. Not a grailbut planned to be an everyday work watch.

Do I need the 2824-2 with a black date ring or can I reuse the STP date ring? Is a special movement spacer for the case needed? Any reputable auction seller recommendations would be appreciated.

Does the post for the hands need shortened during the R&R. I think Clifton Jewelers may be my best bet here in NJ but if anyone knows a good watchmaker in northern NJ that would also be appreciated.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Zany4 said:


> I’m sorely tempted, I like the watch design so much. Not a grailbut planned to be an everyday work watch.
> 
> Do I need the 2824-2 with a black date ring or can I reuse the STP date ring? Is a special movement spacer for the case needed? Any reputable auction seller recommendations would be appreciated.
> 
> Does the post for the hands need shortened during the R&R. I think Clifton Jewelers may be my best bet here in NJ but if anyone knows a good watchmaker in northern NJ that would also be appreciated.


I'm not sure about STP, but I'm pretty sure that ETA and Sellita date wheels are interchangeable. I might suggest just ordering a Top Grade SW200-1 with a black 3 o'clock date wheel already on it. Easily done on eBay.









MOVEMENT AUTOMATIC SELLITA SW200-1, TOP GRADE GLUCYDUR BALANCE (COMP. ETA 2824) | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MOVEMENT AUTOMATIC SELLITA SW200-1, TOP GRADE GLUCYDUR BALANCE (COMP. ETA 2824) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Davekaye90 said:


> I might suggest just ordering a Top Grade SW200-1 with a black 3 o'clock date wheel already on it. Easily done on eBay.


Thanks! Really appreciate this. I don’t want to throw good money after bad, but that Sellita top grade seems like a good option. That’s what’s in the new Zodiac COSC SSW if I’m not mistaken, but maybe a lower grade. Really want to keep and use the watch so reached out to the nearest official Zodiac dealer to see what the R&R would run if I don’t send it to Texas.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

As y'all probably already know but I installed an ETA 2824 in my 68, of course it works and is a direct drop in but the post length on mine is slightly shorter than the 3-13 movement (cosc) STP, it works but the hand install is tricky, anyone can do it but attention needs to be taken when installing, if you bend the stock hands, you'll be straightening them so be careful. Some Sellita and ETA movements might have longer post lengths, I have a Phoibos that came with longer lengths so just be ready for either scenario. Also, you might be able to get a used Glycine with the Sellita for cheap and rob the movement and sell the remaining bits. Oh, I have a Citizen mod with a Seagull ST2130 that works very well, and they're super cheap, it really might be doing the Zodiac a disservice but I have found the few I've used to be very good.

I don't follow Zodiac like I used to but I hate that we're having these conversations, I hope that they swap to different movements, that being said, I still have 2 68's using the base STP's that seem fine and also 3 Swiss Legends that use the same movement that also are fine.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Zany4 said:


> Thanks! Really appreciate this. I don’t want to throw good money after bad, but that Sellita top grade seems like a good option. That’s what’s in the new Zodiac COSC SSW if I’m not mistaken, but maybe a lower grade. Really want to keep and use the watch so reached out to the nearest official Zodiac dealer to see what the R&R would run if I don’t send it to Texas.


Yes, the new Pro Divers are using Sellitas. Pretty much everything outside of Swatch that isn't in-house has a Sellita in it now, with a few using STP and even fewer using Soprod. There are four grades of the 2824/SW200, Standard (2p +/- 30) Elabore (3p +/- 20) Top (5p +/- 15) and COSC, with the chronometer grade being understandably the highest. Keep in mind that the others are maximum allowed deviation, generally they're going to be better than that. Most companies using the SW200 are using the Elabore grade. 

There's some debate about how much worse (if at all) the SW200 is than the 2824, but they are _nothing _like the 3-13 which seem to just grenade themselves left and right. I certainly wouldn't have any reservations about going with Sellita over ETA. 

There is also a new kid on the block, which is the LJP G100. It's another 2824 clone, but with a substantially longer PR of 68 hours. LJP is owned by Citizen, but whether that has any bearing on the G100's reliability is unknown right now, it's just too new. 









MOVEMENT AUTOMATIC LA JOUX-PERRET G100, ETA 2824-2 COMPATIBLE, SWISS MADE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MOVEMENT AUTOMATIC LA JOUX-PERRET G100, ETA 2824-2 COMPATIBLE, SWISS MADE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Michael 808 said:


> As y'all probably already know but I installed an ETA 2824 in my 68, of course it works and is a direct drop in but the post length on mine is slightly shorter than the 3-13 movement (cosc) STP, it works but the hand install is tricky, anyone can do it but attention needs to be taken when installing, if you bend the stock hands, you'll be straightening them so be careful. Some Sellita and ETA movements might have longer post lengths, I have a Phoibos that came with longer lengths so just be ready for either scenario. Also, you might be able to get a used Glycine with the Sellita for cheap and rob the movement and sell the remaining bits. Oh, I have a Citizen mod with a Seagull ST2130 that works very well, and they're super cheap, it really might be doing the Zodiac a disservice but I have found the few I've used to be very good.
> 
> I don't follow Zodiac like I used to but I hate that we're having these conversations, I hope that they swap to different movements, that being said, I still have 2 68's using the base STP's that seem fine and also 3 Swiss Legends that use the same movement that also are fine.


The STP 1-11s seem to be at least relatively ok compared to the 3-13. Zodiac has gone back to them on their newest SSW releases. If it were me I'd spend the money on a Sellita over something like a PT5000 clone. Yes it's $200 more, but if you have to open the watch back up again, there goes all that savings.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Davekaye90 said:


> There is also a new kid on the block, which is the LJP G100…


I saw that g100 as well. I’ve have an inexpensive dress Bulova (owned by Citizen) with a Citizen movement and it has been very reliable. In my industry, Citizen makes a lot of Swiss screw and CNC machines and is known for precision manufacturing. I don’t know the history of LJP before the Citizen acquisition. Will have to research more.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Davekaye90 said:


> The STP 1-11s seem to be at least relatively ok compared to the 3-13. Zodiac has gone back to them on their newest SSW releases. If it were me I'd spend the money on a Sellita over something like a PT5000 clone. Yes it's $200 more, but if you have to open the watch back up again, there goes all that savings.


Yeah, like I said, it would be doing a Zodiac a disservice by using the movement but if in a pinch and not afraid to open a watch, which I'm not, it's an alternative. There are after all a lot of people having issue with the STP's, clearly more 3-13's, me included, my Seagull ST2130's never broke though. Yet


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Davekaye90 said:


> There is also a new kid on the block, which is the LJP G100.


Info on the G100 if anyone is interested:
MLJP Watch wiki
G100 @ Naked Watchmaker

Seems the G100 is +/-7 up to 15 sec/day and the SW200-1 top grade is +/-4 up to 15 sec/day. Wonder if G100 has the old winding wheel tooth issue like the old comparable ETA/SW? LJP has had an impressive brand customer list in the past.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Rembrant16 (Jan 8, 2022)

Another addition...


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

I think I scared my ZO9285 into service with the threat of sending it to Texas to replace the 3-13 movement. Or it likes the new strap I put it on. Been wearing it for 5 days now and it’s only about 20 seconds off! Maybe something was stuck from sitting on a dusty shelf in London or the transatlantic voyage and customs experience didn’t agree. It has earned a reprieve… for now.

Edit: I took it off after the above post and it stopped an hour later. After 5 days of good performance! This morning I unthreaded the crown to the manual wind position and it started right up. Unacceptable. Either going to a jeweler for movement swap or Texas for warranty service.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Zodiac + Isofrane


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## hugecanoli (8 mo ago)

Hi Everyone...first post here but long time reader. My wife surprised me with a new ZO3554 last month and I figured I would show off my horrific photography skills! Surprised I haven't seen too many pictures of the new Pro Divers.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

hugecanoli said:


> Hi Everyone...first post here but long time reader. My wife surprised me with a new ZO3554 last month and I figured I would show off my horrific photography skills! Surprised I haven't seen too many pictures of the new Pro Divers.
> 
> View attachment 16621714


Nice colorway and nice birthday gift! I have the Orange and White colorway and like you I am surprised we don't see more photos of these watches.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

So I threw in the towel and sent my Liberty Sea Wolf for warranty repair to FG Services on 4/28. Have no idea of the service performed, but it’s being delivered on 5/19. I asked them to swap to an STP 1-11 if the 3-13 can’t be fixed properly. Wish me luck. If the random stopping problem isn’t fixed, I’ll be angrily off to my authorized Zodiac dealer for a Sellita movement swap.


----------



## hugecanoli (8 mo ago)

Better shot from this morning…


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

So it came back from FG Services yesterday. Seems to be running well after 24 hours. Sounds like it’s ticking faster and stronger. It appears they may have replaced the movement but I’m not sure and don’t feel like opening it up right now.

I emailed them and asked if the movement was repaired or replaced and with what, but all I got back was that “Swiss parts” were used. Their skill in the written English language leaves a lot to be desired.

I was suspect because it came with photocopied single page winding instructions for a Seagull TY2723! I will use “as is” as long as it stays accurate. If there is another problem, I’ll try a swap with an SW200-1.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Been 5 days since returned from FG Services and seems to be fixed! Gained about 25 seconds since and I didn’t even wear it much over the weekend. Manual wound it some last Sunday only. I’m too superstitious and chicken **** to open it and check the movement, but pleased with the outcome to this point.


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

Dougabug said:


> I've recently joined the club
> View attachment 16572467
> View attachment 16572468
> View attachment 16572469


ID on the bracelet/end links?


----------



## Bradentothemax (7 mo ago)

Finally got this beauty delivered. Absolutely love it. Anyone know of any good Steel Bracelet recommendations?


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Two more of my 68 base watches' movements have pooped the bed 1-11's, now all three of mine have died, already stuck an eta in one, headed that way with the other two Picked up my first one I bought probably 5 yrs ago and noticed it had stiff time setting, I knew what was coming, it finally started to slip, I removed the stem and re-inserted a few times but the clutch is slipping, soooo, I picked up my other one and prayed while I tried it as well, again, stiff time setting and intermittent slipping, both watches have had VERY limited use so that might have something to do with it, BUT, I have 3 swiss legend cheapies with the same movements that are at least as old also with limited use and none of them have any issues, so go figure...


----------



## Shadowagent88 (May 5, 2020)

Which Super Seawolf models has 47mm lug to lug?


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Shadowagent88 said:


> Which Super Seawolf models has 47mm lug to lug?


Zodiac has a ton of very similar but not identical cases, so it can be confusing which is what. The "original" SSW reissues, ZO9200, 01, 03, 04 etc had the shorter lugs. SSW "compression" no idea why it's called that, but the range with the skeleton hands and big blocky markers, I'm pretty sure those always used the 40x49 case. The ZO926x range shares the same case with the compression models, _except _the purple Liberty London one, which uses the GMT case, which is different from any of the above. It has beveled lugs, none of the others do. No idea why they did that with that watch. 

The more recent SSW 53 models, ZO9209, 10, etc use yet another different case. It's hard to find L2L measurements on those because they aren't listed officially, but I'm pretty sure those are 46.5. They are "pinched" in towards the case like some vintage SSW models, and are brushed on top, not polished like most other SSW models. 

The very recent ZO9212 with the ceramic insert is officially listed as 39mm, not 40mm, but it seems like it uses the same cases as ZO9209-11? It also has the pinched lugs and is fully brushed. ZO9288 on the other hand seems like it uses the same design as the other "compression" models, except its lugs are also fully brushed. 

The limited Kelp Forest green model uses the updated dial design from the ZO9212, but does _not _use that case. it looks like it uses the original ZO9200 style case. Which should make it 40x47. 

All of _THAT _out of the way, I own both the ZO9250 and ZO9283, which are both 40x49 models. Normally a watch that's 49mm L2L wears very large on me, but those two don't. The shape of the lugs makes them seem less long than they really are. 

I also owned a ZO9209, which has shorter, flatter, and skinnier lugs. I didn't like those at all. The side profile to my eye looked like a coat hanger with the pinched in and rounded ends, (I know that's how the originals were, don't like those either) it also seemed like the lug hole spacing on that model was actually further from the case than the 40x49 case, creating more of a gap between the case and strap, which I didn't like either. I can't be 100% sure since I never had both case designs in hand at the same time, but I was bothered by that in a way that I'm not with the other models I have. I sold the 9209 after like two weeks.


----------



## Koopatroopa0508 (6 mo ago)

Long time lurker on the forums. Pulled the trigger and grabbed this guy.


----------



## Shadowagent88 (May 5, 2020)

Davekaye90 said:


> Zodiac has a ton of very similar but not identical cases, so it can be confusing which is what. The "original" SSW reissues, ZO9200, 01, 03, 04 etc had the shorter lugs. SSW "compression" no idea why it's called that, but the range with the skeleton hands and big blocky markers, I'm pretty sure those always used the 40x49 case. The ZO926x range shares the same case with the compression models, _except _the purple Liberty London one, which uses the GMT case, which is different from any of the above. It has beveled lugs, none of the others do. No idea why they did that with that watch.
> 
> The more recent SSW 53 models, ZO9209, 10, etc use yet another different case. It's hard to find L2L measurements on those because they aren't listed officially, but I'm pretty sure those are 46.5. They are "pinched" in towards the case like some vintage SSW models, and are brushed on top, not polished like most other SSW models.
> 
> ...


I'm looking to find a super seawolf that is the best reissue of the original 1953 model with the best lume. I had my eye on the gilt version 9207 with the brown nato strap but found out it has 48mm lugs, which wont fit my slender wrist. I reached out to Zodiac on Instagram and asked if they will relume their newest 53 skin diver with better lume but haven't heard back yet. I read an article from April of this year that was reviewing the 53 skin diver model and the reviewer stated he reached out and asked Zodiac and they claim they will fix the lume soon on the 53 lineup. I'm selling my two Zodiacs I own at the moment to come up with funds or trade to get a zodiac super sea wolf more closer to the original as stated above. I own the Manta Ray in blue and the Hodinkee exclusive in black.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Shadowagent88 said:


> ...I reached out to Zodiac on Instagram and asked if they will relume their newest 53 skin diver with better lume but haven't heard back yet. I read an article from April of this year that was reviewing the 53 skin diver model and the reviewer stated he reached out and asked Zodiac and they claim they will fix the lume soon on the 53 lineup. I'm selling my two Zodiacs I own at the moment to come up with funds or trade to get a zodiac super sea wolf more closer to the original as stated above. I own the Manta Ray in blue and the Hodinkee exclusive in black.


If they can't/won't do the relume, I can HEARTILY recommend Jay at Motor City Watch Works for relume work - he's done (no exaggeration) 10-12 of my watches, including what _I_ consider some that would be "tricky" - as in "with numbers". I always get C-3 luminous - Jay's version of C-3 is almost "C-1 white" during the day, but glows like a torch all night long! Here's some of his work on my watches:


----------



## Shadowagent88 (May 5, 2020)

TheGanzman said:


> If they can't/won't do the relume, I can HEARTILY recommend Jay at Motor City Watch Works for relume work - he's done (no exaggeration) 10-12 of my watches, including what _I_ consider some that would be "tricky" - as in "with numbers". I always get C-3 luminous - Jay's version of C-3 is almost "C-1 white" during the day, but glows like a torch all night long! Here's some of his work on my watches:
> View attachment 16769413
> 
> View attachment 16769420
> ...


What's the typical turnaround time from your experience?


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Shadowagent88 said:


> What's the typical turnaround time from your experience?


He's running 6-8 weeks right now, if I'm not mistaken; worth the wait!


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Really like this new Whitecap release, such a clean fresh design for summer.


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

^^^ Gorgeous watch; wish they had opted for a 3-13 movement, or an ETA / Sellita. The 1-11 movement has not performed well for me or other Zodiac owners here.
Still considering getting one, though...hoping that Zodiac's QC has improved.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

bellbrass said:


> ^^^ Gorgeous watch; wish they had opted for a 3-13 movement, or an ETA / Sellita. The 1-11 movement has not performed well for me or other Zodiac owners here.
> Still considering getting one, though...hoping that Zodiac's QC has improved.


From what I can tell it's just the opposite. 3-13s seem to grenade left and right. My own ZO9283 is in the shop - winding failure. I'd imagine they dumped the whole thing and went back to the 1-11 for a reason.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

After several years of having one in the back of my mind, I finally joined the SSW gang  















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Koopatroopa0508 (6 mo ago)

Picked this Tropic up. Really digging the feel. First one I’ve had. So soft and pliable with a nice vanilla scent. Really loving it.
Cheers! 

One more for good measure, sorry can’t help myself .


----------



## Koopatroopa0508 (6 mo ago)

ck2k01 said:


> After several years of having one in the back of my mind, I finally joined the SSW gang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this. Has such a vintage vibe to me.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

ZO9250 today.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Koopatroopa0508 said:


> I love this. Has such a vintage vibe to me.


Thanks man 

“Vintage” and “utilitarian” are the two main vibes I’ve gotten with it in the metal. 

Just posted my impressions of it (and some links to good sites with info and pics of all the various vintage Sea Wolves over time) over in the skin diver thread in which I tend to hang out: Post your skin divers/skindivers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Koopatroopa0508 (6 mo ago)

ck2k01 said:


> Thanks man
> 
> “Vintage” and “utilitarian” are the two main vibes I’ve gotten with it in the metal.
> 
> ...


 I’ll have to take a look over there. Thanks for the link!


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

Davekaye90 said:


> From what I can tell it's just the opposite. 3-13s seem to grenade left and right. My own ZO9283 is in the shop - winding failure. I'd imagine they dumped the whole thing and went back to the 1-11 for a reason.


Wow; hadn't heard that. I wonder if that's really the story. Come to think of it, I have a Sea Dragon, one of their first issues, with the STP 1-11, and it runs like a top. I've had several with the 3-13, and two of them (one of which was a chronometer) went back to Fossil Group for adjustment. No broken stems or serious issues; just very slow timekeeping.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

bellbrass said:


> Wow; hadn't heard that. I wonder if that's really the story. Come to think of it, I have a Sea Dragon, one of their first issues, with the STP 1-11, and it runs like a top. I've had several with the 3-13, and two of them (one of which was a chronometer) went back to Fossil Group for adjustment. No broken stems or serious issues; just very slow timekeeping.


ZO9283 uses the COSC no-date 3-13. First the crown became really stiff and difficult to move from 0-1, then winding was stiff, then you could fully wind it, push the crown back to 0, and nothing would happen. Pull it back out, push it back in, nothing. Pull it out, move the hands a bit, then maybe it would start. Sometimes it'd keep running after that, sometimes it would stop like 5 minutes later. It would also often fail to restart after hacking the movement. Seriously broken.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Davekaye90 said:


> ZO9283 uses the COSC no-date 3-13. First the crown became really stiff and difficult to move from 0-1, then winding was stiff, then you could fully wind it, push the crown back to 0, and nothing would happen. Pull it back out, push it back in, nothing. Pull it out, move the hands a bit, then maybe it would start. Sometimes it'd keep running after that, sometimes it would stop like 5 minutes later. It would also often fail to restart after hacking the movement. Seriously broken.


There it is. I love my Zodiac Yellow Rally, but I went through 2 STP3-13 movement repairs before swapping out to an ETA2824-2 movement. It's running PERFECTLY now; one of my most accurate watches:


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

TheGanzman said:


> There it is. I love my Zodiac Yellow Rally, but I went through 2 STP3-13 movement repairs before swapping out to an ETA2824-2 movement. It's running PERFECTLY now; one of my most accurate watches:
> View attachment 16789499


Nice Zodiac; I have the blue version. It ran slow (as in, 30-40 spd) right out of the box, then one of the indexes fell off within a month (no harsh shocks, just wearing it at home only). Back to Topper it went. It came back and ran slow still, but barely within COSC specs. Then, about a year later, over 20 spd slow again. The certificate even had it running borderline slow on every position. I just got it back from Fossil, and so far, it's running great...but what a hassle.

And yet...I still love Zodiacs. I need help!


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

bellbrass said:


> Nice Zodiac; I have the blue version. It ran slow (as in, 30-40 spd) right out of the box, then one of the indexes fell off within a month (no harsh shocks, just wearing it at home only). Back to Topper it went. It came back and ran slow still, but barely within COSC specs. Then, about a year later, over 20 spd slow again. The certificate even had it running borderline slow on every position. I just got it back from Fossil, and so far, it's running great...but what a hassle.
> 
> And yet...I still love Zodiacs. I need help!


Weird about one of the (dial?) indices falling off! You might as well start putting aside some $ for that ETA2824-2 swap then; sounds like your love affair is hopeless! If that's so, it's the only solution IMHO...


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

TheGanzman said:


> Weird about one of the (dial?) indices falling off! You might as well start putting aside some $ for that ETA2824-2 swap then; sounds like your love affair is hopeless! If that's so, it's the only solution IMHO...


Nah, I'm going to hold Zodiac accountable for their movement quality. I work in manufacturing quality myself; Fossil is merely trying to cut corners on their movements, and I think they are paying the price now...after all, they don't want to become the next Yema. If they want to be a major player, they will shape up...after all, they put an ETA 2893 in the GMT I have as my avatar...so they know how to do it right, if they want to.


----------



## Koopatroopa0508 (6 mo ago)

I guess I should be happy with a SW 200 in my pro then? I was on the fence but I’m happy thus far with its accuracy.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

bellbrass said:


> Nice Zodiac; I have the blue version. It ran slow (as in, 30-40 spd) right out of the box, then one of the indexes fell off within a month (no harsh shocks, just wearing it at home only). Back to Topper it went. It came back and ran slow still, but barely within COSC specs. Then, about a year later, over 20 spd slow again. The certificate even had it running borderline slow on every position. I just got it back from Fossil, and so far, it's running great...but what a hassle.
> 
> And yet...I still love Zodiacs. I need help!


I definitely get it. Zodiac designs are just cool, and I love that they're willing to do basically whatever, up to and including the W&W monstrosity. Obviously other companies do "heritage reissue" divers as well, Seiko, Oris, etc, but those all tend to be far more "safe" in their designs.


----------



## Dougabug (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Naej (Aug 6, 2016)

mine.. beautiful example of a 1963.. no date Sea wolf.


----------



## Naej (Aug 6, 2016)

another shot..


----------



## Naej (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Koopatroopa0508 (6 mo ago)

Go


----------



## tornadobox (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Davekaye90 said:


> From what I can tell it's just the opposite. 3-13s seem to grenade left and right. My own ZO9283 is in the shop - winding failure. I'd imagine they dumped the whole thing and went back to the 1-11 for a reason.


That's exactly what they did. The 3-13 has had nothing but problems and has been a headache for them. I spoke to their product manager at an event recently and that's exactly why they have gone back. The 1-11 has been a pretty solid performer for them.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


>


I love those older-style Skins, and much prefer that bezel and crown to the new ones. Great watch.


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

This watch just screams summer against the tanned skin. The jubilee bracelet really is magic.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

My ZO9283 has just returned after a 7 week vacation at FG service having the 3-13 repaired. Happily there was no issue with warranty coverage, I had the original receipt from the original owner, and the coverage transferred to me without any problem. 

No new scratches or blemishes that weren't there before that I can see. Seems to be ok, fingers crossed. I'll be testing the accuracy over the next several days. It initially ran at a consistent -2 to -3, sliding to about -7 after it broke. I'm curious where it'll be now.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Welp, about 12 hours in and already at +25. Almost certainly magnetized, and most likely FedEX's doing, but still annoying. Off to order a demagnetizer.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Davekaye90 said:


> Welp, about 12 hours in and already at +25. Almost certainly magnetized, and most likely FedEX's doing, but still annoying. Off to order a demagnetizer.


Not uncommon lately - the same thing has happened to me on prolly ~50% of the watches that I get back via USPS. Maybe the shipping companies are using some conveyance that somehow magnetizes watches during the sorting process...


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

TheGanzman said:


> Not uncommon lately - the same thing has happened to me on prolly ~50% of the watches that I get back via USPS. Maybe the shipping companies are using some conveyance that somehow magnetizes watches during the sorting process...


Certainly possible, though this is the first time I've experienced it out of.......30 some odd watches that were mailed to me, and more shipping than that because a few of my watches have been shipped more than once.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## BrownyHound (Apr 8, 2011)

My wife and I have sort of unintentionally started a tradition of traveling during our wedding anniversary, and my Seawolf skin diver which was a wedding gift from my father-in-law has become my designated travel watch. Everywhere my wife and I travel together, no matter what other watches I bring with me, the Zodiac always comes along. It might sound silly, but one day I hope to give it to my children with that story. Whether or not they care about the watch is beyond my control. It's not the most expensive, accurate, or robust watch in my collection, but it's the memories attached to it that make it valuable to me.

Here's a few pics from our recent trip to The Netherlands, Amsterdam and Paris.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

BrownyHound said:


> My wife and I have sort of unintentionally started a tradition of traveling during our wedding anniversary, and my Seawolf skin diver which was a wedding gift from my father-in-law has become my designated travel watch. Everywhere my wife and I travel together, no matter what other watches I bring with me, the Zodiac always comes along. It might sound silly, but one day I hope to give it to my children with that story. Whether or not they care about the watch is beyond my control. It's not the most expensive, accurate, or robust watch in my collection, but it's the memories attached to it that make it valuable to me.
> 
> Here's a few pics from our recent trip to The Netherlands, Amsterdam and Paris.
> 
> ...


Looks like a lovely trip AND a lovely watch - what’s not to like


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Bluemike28 (Jul 6, 2021)

This has been a great thread!

Have to admit, a Zodiac Super SeaWolf is on the list.

I spotted a really nice limited edition one on here just the other day....sea foam green dial and Orange hands...gorgeous!


----------



## Bluemike28 (Jul 6, 2021)

Bluemike28 said:


> This has been a great thread!
> 
> Have to admit, a Zodiac Super SeaWolf is on the list.
> 
> I spotted a really nice limited edition one on here just the other day....sea foam green dial and Orange hands...gorgeous!











SOLD ... rare 1 of 282 in " TITANIUM &quot...


Bump




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

ZO9595 ceramic SSW. Curious what you folks think of this one. $1695, which I don't think is too outrageous for what you're getting. I think these must be early prototype shots, because there's no "chronometer" on the dial. Zodiac's IG shots of the production watch have that, it is using the COSC version of the STP 1-11.


----------



## Koopatroopa0508 (6 mo ago)

Reminds me of the new superocean.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

Personally I think it's the best watch they've released in the last few years. But that's just me


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

watchpirateer said:


> Personally I think it's the best watch they've released in the last few years. But that's just me


I'm curious to see more photos of it. Normally black bezel/dark blue dial doesn't really work for me, but this one is interesting.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

Davekaye90 said:


> I'm curious to see more photos of it. Normally black bezel/dark blue dial doesn't really work for me, but this one is interesting.


Check out Mike Pearson's Instagram account for more photos of it. Imo it's a stunner.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

watchpirateer said:


> Personally I think it's the best watch they've released in the last few years. But that's just me


Dial is really nice but the deletion of the reinterpretation of the bakelite bezel takes away the charm imo. 

Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

^ What kind/brand of bracelet?


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

wheelbuilder said:


> Dial is really nice but the deletion of the reinterpretation of the bakelite bezel takes away the charm imo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk


I agree it's a departure from tradition, but I really like it for some reason but can see how some may not


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

watchpirateer said:


> I agree it's a departure from tradition, but I really like it for some reason but can see how some may not


On a ceramic watch I think it makes sense. I haven't liked it on some of the other recent SSW models in place of glass, but they were clearly going for a "stealth" look with this one, and the engraved and unpainted markers on the bezel work with that, and wouldn't be possible with a glass insert.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Since getting an ETA2824-2 "heart transplant", my Zodiac Yellow Rally is literally my "Grab And Go" watch - I take it off of my winder no matter how long it's been on there and the time is EXACT:


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

Just got the new Zodiac ceramic late yesterday and it really is a beauty. Very different to anything Zodiac have done with the SeaWolf's in the past few years imo and I absolutely love it.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Good news, I was finally able to successfully demag my ZO9283. It came back from repair at FG Service gaining over a minute. Several passes on the demagnetizer holding it like a half inch above and then pulling it up slowly slowed it down to about +30, still obviously way too fast.

Finally I just let it sit directly on top and ran it again, and that fixed it, my watch app showed about +3.


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

I was vaguely thinking about selling this one (and maybe looking at the obvious Tudor alternative) because I hadn't worn it for a while, but then I put it on again and remember why I bought it in the first place. It is a very nice GMT, the case lugs are bevelled (therefore a litte different to my Watermelon) and the bracelet is super comfortable. I guess this is why I haven't ever sold a single watch yet ;-) 

Also, I don't care whether it is true traveller GMT or whatever: it does what I want perfectly, and it is a very nice size.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Office GMT


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Happy Friday afternoon with my 9206 checking in. Got my new shoes and giving the OEM oyster bracelet a rest. Really digging the new jubilee from Zodiac and wears like a dream. Before anyone asks - I'm "not" selling the Zodiac oyster, lol.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Put my Zodiac on tonight - it spoke to me the loudest:


----------

